
Ask HN: Who Is Hiring? (August 2012) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p><i></i><i>Pardon the technical difficulties this month</i><i></i><p>Also see: "Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?" http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4323612
======
tptacek
NYC (Union Square) - Chicago - SFBay (Mountain View)

Matasano.

Job title: Scary Story Told To Young Software Developers By Their Parents To
Get Them To Go To Bed On Time.

We break software. To do it, in the past year, we've filled up Riak clusters
with raw HTTP requests, built a large-scale source code cross referencer for
30 languages, wrote and rewrote a debugger core in Ruby, wrote another in Go,
built software fuzzer farms with Redis, tested 3 different proprietary trading
protocols, broke sandboxing schemes, built tools to attack chipsets, broke
numerous cryptosystems, and gave several talks at Black Hat.

Our customers are excellent; they include Github, 37signals, and numerous YC
companies.

Our team is even better. What are we looking for? Here's my first interview
question: "what is your research project going to be for us?" Does this stuff
interest you? We should talk. WE LOVE TALKING TO DEVELOPERS. You don't have to
be a "rock star ninja shaolin grandmaster security pro", wear the right jeans,
or listen to Animal Collective (please don't listen to Animal Collective). We
just want you to be able to learn fast and not get scared when you're faced
with wacky systems in languages you've never used and there's a clock ticking.

Downsides: Not building things people want. In fact, building things people
fear and loathe. Also, not being able to wear silver, eat garlic, or enter
houses without express invitation.

Perks: Infinite free tech books, medical, dental, vision, 401k.

 _If I were looking for a day job, I wouldn't be looking for a day job any
more: they're friendly, happy people who get social license to join the Dark
Side, do smart stuff all day, and then go home while it is still light out._
\- HN:patio11

More than you ever wanted to know about our recruiting process:

<http://www.matasano.com/careers>

~~~
solutionyogi
Thomas, it's really hard to believe that it's not easy for you to find
developers considering what you have to offer. I wish I had an interest in
breaking things (I would rather build great software), I would have definitely
applied.

------
jgrahamc
I don't pimp this often, so just a reminder that there's a job board that uses
HN karma as the posting criteria that I made called UseTheSource:
<http://jobs.usethesource.com>

It doesn't have ads or recruiters. Details are here:
<http://jobs.usethesource.com/hrdoc>

------
csmajorfive
San Francisco

* Parse * Developer Evangelist *

We're a fast growing platform for mobile development. We have over 25,000 apps
on the platform and our customers include well known YC startups, NFL teams,
and great national brands.

We're looking for our first Developer Evangelist. This role is for a hacker
that wears a marketing and teaching hat.

You will be responsible for getting the word out about Parse and getting more
developers on the platform. This is a cross functional role that involves
aspects of marketing, community support, content production and software
development.

The perfect candidate is passionate about Parse, platforms, and talking with
and educating other developers. You should be a developer yourself and
understand the problems that developers encounter.

This role will play a pivotal part at Parse. You should be fearless about
taking on new challenges and owning important metrics inside the company.

Parks: Great location (right near the ferry building in SF), catered lunch &
dinner, your choice of equipment, great insurance, and most importantly -
ownership in terms of equity and product.

More information here: <https://parse.com/jobs> <https://parse.com/about>
<http://blog.parse.com/>

------
knowtheory
Location: Columbia, Missouri (or Remote)

 _Who we are_

DocumentCloud (<http://www.documentcloud.org/home> ) is a web based platform
allowing journalists to upload, analyze, annotate, and publish primary source
documents. We want give journalists the tools to show their audience their
source material, not just tell them about it. In addition to the newsrooms
worldwide who use DocumentCloud, our open source software projects (see:
<http://github.com/documentcloud> ), such as Backbone.js, Underscore.js,
Docsplit, and Jammit, are relied upon by companies such as LinkedIn, Walmart,
Foursquare and more. DocumentCloud is run by Investigative Reporters & Editors
(<http://ire.org> ).

 _What DocumentCloud is building_

\- DocumentCloud is growing fast, and we’re looking to accelerate that pace by
expanding our tools into other languages beyond English. In the next year
we’ll adapt our platform to accommodate multi-language OCR, search indexing,
and entity extraction tools.

\- DocumentCloud always looks for new ways to present documents and engage
readers. We are extending DocumentCloud’s document viewer and annotation tools
so that readers can make their own comments and notes on documents.

 _Who we're looking for:_

DocumentCloud is looking for a developer with some combination of the
following skills: Experience with Ruby and JavaScript; API driven web
applications; working on and fostering FOSS; user-centered products;
Experience the JVM toolchain; linux administration on Platform as a Service
providers such as AWS.

Things we like and hope you like too!

Literate programming; Extracting libraries from app code; Polyglot
programming; Web standards; Journalists; Natural Language Processing

You can email us at jobs@documentcloud.org

~~~
will_work4tears
Columbia, Mo how I miss thee! Mizzou grad here! Too bad you weren't hiring in
08!

~~~
knowtheory
The office is right on the corner of campus across from Shakespeare's :)

Beautiful trees, and like a hundred feet from the quad!

~~~
will_work4tears
Nice location! Is that still the Journalism school? I worked in the Heinkel
building when it was there on 7th and Elm, just a couple blocks down. I guess
it's a parking garage or something now?

------
silvio
San Jose, Santa Cruz :: Build FPGA design tools at Altera

Altera is one of the leading designers of FPGA devices in the world. I'm an
engineer in the software team, developing mostly embedded design and
instrumentation tools for FPGAs. We are looking for software developers
experienced or with a strong desire to learn about Computer Architecture, FPGA
design, Digital Logic, Embedded Systems, and more, while at the same time
developing engineering design tools in high level languages.

To give you an idea of what we do, these are some of the projects that
involved me at Altera :

    
    
      * Designed and implemented a high performance on-chip network that's used
        in thousands of routers, base stations, and switches around the world.
      * Created a hardware/software instrumentation framework in a mix of Java, C++, C, 
        and Verilog. This is the foundation for all the debuggers at Altera.
      * Modified the GCC toolchain to add support for Altera's processors, like our
        NiosII soft processor.
      * Implemented a GDB Server from scratch in Java.
      * Defined and implemented the pieces of an ARM CoreSight debug subsystem.
      * Implemented infrastructure used in a C-to-Gates compiler.
      * Spent hours hacking away with the tools and many of the available
        development boards.
    

If the above sound interesting to you, then Altera might be the place that
you've been looking for. Send me an email to sbrugada at altera.com telling me
why you think this would be a good match. You should attach your resume too.

------
dman
Enthought - www.enthought.com

Work with core Python / Numpy / Scipy contributors.

Python development for scientific applications, financial applications and
Python toolset development. Enthought has offices in Austin, New York,
Cambridge, Mumbai. If you use Python and love numpy / scipy then Enthought
would be a great place for you. Come work with numpy / scipy hackers on
solving interesting scientific analysis and data visualization problems. We
are building the next generation of Python development tools, so there is no
shortage of interesting problems to work on. Send applications to
jobs@enthought.com and mention that you saw this on the hacker news Aug 2012
thread. Looking forward to working with some of you. If you have any questions
about Enthought, what jobs are on offer and what problems keep us up at night
feel free to reach out to me at dsharma at enthought dot com

------
spicyj
Khan Academy - Mountain View - (full-time and intern, designers and devs)

Our mission is to provide a world-class education to anyone, anywhere. We're
scaling quickly.

Our students answer over 2 million math problems per day (over 600M total so
far), all generated by our open source exercise generation framework
(<http://github.com/khan/khan-exercises>), and our videos (now from a variety
of authors including Sal) have been viewed over 145MM times. We're tracking
all that data and using it to customize each student's experience. We could
use your help.

Working for Khan Academy is one of the highest educational impact positions
you can imagine and we've been called by Wired one of the best places to work
in Silicon Valley: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4157078>.

We're hiring designers and all types of devs -- mobile, frontend, backend,
whatever you want to call yourself. Big plans ahead.

<http://www.khanacademy.org/careers>

------
svec
Boston, MA

Ember was recently acquired by Silicon Labs, and now we're hiring to build
even more cool stuff.

We're not ninjas, rockstars, pirates, or egomaniacs; we're just a bunch of
smart people who genuinely like working together. Ember/Silicon Labs is the
most technically and socially healthy place I've ever worked - you should
check us out!

The Boston office of Silicon Labs develops low power wireless networking chips
and software. We do it all: the IC, PCBs, firmware, networking stacks, testing
and deployment tools... and everything else I've left out.

We use C, Java, assembly (mostly ARM), Python, Perl, and common sense.

We need 4 more people to help in our Boston office:

\- Embedded software engineer:
[https://www1.recruitingcenter.net/Clients/silabs/PublicJobs/...](https://www1.recruitingcenter.net/Clients/silabs/PublicJobs/controller.cfm?jbaction=JobProfile&Job_Id=10891&esid=az)

\- Network engineer:
[https://www1.recruitingcenter.net/Clients/silabs/PublicJobs/...](https://www1.recruitingcenter.net/Clients/silabs/PublicJobs/controller.cfm?jbaction=JobProfile&Job_Id=10880&esid=az)

\- QA engineer:
[https://www1.recruitingcenter.net/Clients/silabs/PublicJobs/...](https://www1.recruitingcenter.net/Clients/silabs/PublicJobs/controller.cfm?jbaction=JobProfile&Job_Id=10886&esid=az)

\- Tools engineer:
[https://www1.recruitingcenter.net/Clients/silabs/PublicJobs/...](https://www1.recruitingcenter.net/Clients/silabs/PublicJobs/controller.cfm?jbaction=JobProfile&Job_Id=10882&esid=az)

And a bunch more in Austin:
<http://www.silabs.com/about/careers/Pages/search.aspx>

Please email me if you'd like more info about any Silicon Labs jobs:
hnJobsAug2012@saidsvec.com

------
nsedlet
HireArt (YC W12) is looking for a Rails dev in NYC [H1B welcome]

HireArt is a software-automated employment agency. We believe that higher ed
and the labor market are fundamentally out of sync, and so we're creating a
new type of online job application that emphasizes skills rather than
pedigree. We're a recent Y Combinator grad looking for an engineer to join the
co-founders. This is an opportunity to strongly influence our product at an
early stage, and we hope that you'll take on a leadership role as we grow.

We recently raised a big seed round and are offering a competitive salary and
generous equity.

Skills

Rails experience is a plus but not required. We're looking for someone who's
literate in the full stack and is particularly strong in at least one of:

* HTML/CSS

* Javascript

* A scripting language (e.g. Perl, Ruby, Python, PHP, ShellScripts)

We also hope you're as excited as we are to tackle new problems in:

* Online education

* Labor economics

* UX and UI

* Psychometric testing

* Recruiting

About HireArt

HireArt is rethinking the hiring process in a way that emphasizes skills
rather than pedigree. Candidates submit our common app, which require them to
do real work (e.g., create a PowerPoint, record a video sales pitch). We use a
mix of humans + technology to evaluate our applicants and match them to jobs.

We've already gotten tons of people hired for jobs they love and candidates
spend hours at a time on our site. Employers (including big corporations and
some of the best start-ups in Silicon Valley) say we're saving them time and
money and we’re earning real revenue after just 6 months.

Email jobs@hireart.com

------
epi0Bauqu
Paoli, PA -- all types (remote, intern, on-site, etc.)

DuckDuckGo (<https://duckduckgo.com>)

Android specifically, but also anyone who really loves what we're doing and
wants to make a difference in general Internet search.

More at <http://help.duckduckgo.com/customer/portal/articles/216387>

~~~
blumentopf
I thought you're only "inbound hiring"? ;-)

[http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2011/09/inbound-
hiring.h...](http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2011/09/inbound-hiring.html)

~~~
epi0Bauqu
We are, but it's nice to let people in the community know what we're looking
for. Check out the link.

------
btucker
Cambridge, MA / Brattleboro, VT

Rails Developers

Green River (<http://greenriver.com>) is looking for more developers to join
our team. We're a Southern Vermont-based consultancy which was founded in
2000. We started writing production apps in Rails in '05 and have grown to a
team of nine developers, two project managers, and a UX designer. We focus in
the areas of Education, Health and the Environment. We have many great
projects such as a scoring system Starbucks uses to facilitate the inspection
of 90% of the farms they buy coffee from[1], an archive of all the LEED
certified buildings in the world[2], and storytelling software for people with
memory loss[3].

If these types of projects sound interesting, we'd love to hear from you.
You'd have the option of either working out of our beautiful Vermont office
overlooking the Connecticut River, joining our new Cambridge-based team,
working remotely, or some combination thereof. Significant experience with
Ruby & specifically Rails a huge plus, but if you have experience with other
web technologies, still get in touch.

Email us: jobs@greenriver.com

-Ben

[1]: <http://www.starbucks.com/responsibility/sourcing/coffee>

[2]: <http://gbig.org/>

[3]: <http://www.timeslips.org/>

------
jamieiles
Cambridge, MA or REMOTE. Full-time.

The Ksplice group at Oracle

Does writing Python clones of your favorite childhood computer games sound
like a fun weekend project? Would you hack on an old-school graphics demo that
fits into a DOS MBR in your free time? Have you ever told a joke whose punch
line was a git command? If that sounds like you, we want to hear from you!
About us

We are a small, tight-knit team of 12 women and men excited to work on
technology that most people will tell you is impossible: updating an operating
system kernel while it is running. Our product, Ksplice Uptrack, is a
subscription service for Linux that provides completely non-disruptive,
rebootless kernel updates. (You can read more about the underlying technology
at <http://www.ksplice.com/paper>)

Our open positions

Kernel engineer: Help us bring Ksplice to new Linux distribution releases,
build rebootless kernel updates, and improve and scale the infrastructure
around distributing them to our users.

Full-stack engineer with strong Python experience: Help us bring the Ksplice
Uptrack client to new Linux distribution releases, improve our server
infrastructure, and develop and extend our REST API and Django-based web
interface.

If this technology excites you, let's talk! Feel free to direct questions to
me at jamie.iles@oracle.com or to jobs@ksplice.com. Oracle is an equal
opportunity employer.

------
nkohari
Adzerk - Raleigh-Durham, NC

We're a small, but fast-growing startup working on a revolutionary Internet
advertising platform. We're looking to hire an engineer who is interested in
working in a fast-paced environment geared around continuous learning and
personal responsibility.

As an engineer at Adzerk, you'll work on all parts of our system, from the
front-end web UI to the engines that serve the ads. Our system uses C# (Mono),
ASP.NET MVC, jQuery, MongoDB, Hadoop, and RabbitMQ, and we're experimenting
with investing heavily in Node.js, Redis, and ZeroMQ. Performance and
scalability are our two primary concerns, and with the traffic and growth
rates that we're experiencing, lots of the lessons that you've learned start
to break down. Because of that, it's not as important what you know right now
– what matters is how quickly you can learn and adapt.

* Your work will have an immediate and profound impact on our product and business.

* We ship code dozens of times a week, and you will write code and push to production on your first day.

* You will be responsible for making important decisions about what tools and libraries we use.

* We prize open source contribution. You should have a GitHub account already.

* Unlimited vacation. We work hard, but at a sustainable pace.

* Flexible work schedule, including working at home part-time if you want.

If you think you might be a great fit, drop us a line at jobs@adzerk.com.

~~~
brh_jr
Why do companies say they are in Raleigh-Durham and they are in Durham or vice
versa? Why not just say Durham?

Even worse are the ones that say Raleigh and they are in Durham or Cary.

Do companies in other cities do this same misdirection?

~~~
joeyo
I think it's because of the airport code (Raleigh-Durham/RDU). Because of
that, people who aren't from the area think that the two cities are a lot
closer than they actually are.

As a former Durham native, I've always said Durham-Raleigh. :-)

~~~
brh_jr
Well for techies it seems it should be Durham-Raleigh, because most of the
jobs are there. I don't consider RTP to be a real place it is really just
Durham.

------
frisco
Menlo Park, CA

Transcriptic: Core Developer or Automation Engineer

Transcriptic is the "Amazon Web Services" for life sciences. Rather than carry
out wet-lab experiments by hand, researchers can code up (or visually
configure) their experimental protocols and then run them in Transcriptic's
central, highly automated 'biocenter' in an on-demand way. Customers have no
upfront capital costs and pay for only what they use. Life science research
today is incredibly slow, error-prone, monotonous, and expensive with
researchers spending many hours a day every day just moving small volumes of
liquids from one place to another. We're building a long-term company to
completely change the way life science research and development is done.

We're looking for highly talented full-stack web developers as well as
combined background EE/CS engineers for automation integration and
development.

We're a _very_ small startup (you'd be #3), but well funded and have
customers. You'd be able to work on interesting science and hard technology in
a really small, all technical team with lots of freedom and resources.

A biology background is preferred but not _strictly_ necessary for outstanding
people. The codebase is mostly Ruby and Scala, with some Python.

max at transcriptic.com

<https://www.transcriptic.com/>

------
anrope
Boston, MA

Embed.ly (YC W10)

We make an API for embedding all kinds of content from the web.

Think of sharing a link on Facebook or Google+; that's the basic functionality
that we've been providing to our users. We're more than that, though, and
we're looking for a couple people to help us take it to the next level.

We're hiring for two positions right now:

Front-end Engineer:

We want someone who is in to javascript, HTML, CSS, and maybe a bit of
photoshop. We've grown our API, but our customer-facing site is lagging a bit.
Specifically we want to present our analytics data in a better way. We've got
more in the pipe, of course, but details are sparse for now.

\---

Natural Language Processing / Machine Learning Engineer:

As I mentioned above, we're looking to take our API to the next level. NLP/ML
is going to be a large part of this. We have access to a fantastic amount of
data, and we want someone to help us leverage it.

Right now we have some NLP/ML stuff dealing with textual content extraction.
We want to do some semantic analysis and categorization to come up with
information that is useful to our customers.

\---

Our team is still small, fewer than 10 people, so you'll mostly be doing your
own driving when it comes to your projects.

Despite the small team, we have a serious customer base, and are actually
making money.

We aren't able to sponsor candidates from outside the US, sorry.

Get in touch! team@embed.ly

------
salar
Amsterdam, the Netherlands.

Silk (www.silkapp.com) is looking for Front-end engineers and a DevOps
engineer.

We're building a product that makes it easy for people to create sites with
content that is easy to query, visualize and share. On a deeper level, our
vision is to bring the semantic web to the masses and build an amazing company
around that.

We're working on many interesting and challenging problems, with a custom-
built Haskell graph-database on the back-end and a cutting-edge Functional
Reactive client-side framework in Javascript on the front-end.

The team is still small (~9 people), so you'll be able to make a large impact.
We are well-funded by top-tier VCs (we just announced our round with NEA and
Atomico - [http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/01/content-crunching-app-
silk-...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/01/content-crunching-app-silk-
raises-1-6-million-seed-round/)) and located in the city center of Amsterdam.

More on <http://jobs.silkapp.com/>

~~~
jurre
Would you guys consider taking on interns for engineering positions in the
future?

------
phillytom
Monetate - (Philly suburb) Conshohocken, PA / No remote, but we will help you
relocate.

Monetate is a SAAS provider to internet marketers. We do real-time DOM
modification to our clients’ sites to put the right experience in front of
their users. We’re looking for engineers who want to do highly visible work on
great brands and solve tough problems with great coworkers.

About us:

* We were founded in 2008 and are funded by First Round and OpenView (amongst others)

* We pay market comp

* Respect - it's our core value. We have a great team and we work well together. Our vacation policy is the same as Netflix (we don't have one). Our technical teams have full authority over (and responsibility for) the problems they work on.

What we're looking for:

* We use primarily JS and Python as well as all sorts of other open source tools - Google Closure, Hadoop, Mahout, Solr - but we're open to people with any background

* Problem solvers who like to code - we take things apart, figure out how they work, then build software to solve problems

* People who like to ship - we're focused on building and shipping great products - if you like to see your work in production quickly you'll see it here

* People who like hard challenges - we have great problems across our products - data, UX, 3rd party JS, high volume / low latency APIs - we have no shortage of deep problems to work on

We're looking for people not positions. We have people who have joined the
team with no background in our primary languages and people from non-
traditional backgrounds.

Check out our blog at <http://engineering.monetate.com/> and see more about
our open jobs at <http://monetate.com/jobs/>

We've hired great people from HN in the past.

Please feel free to email me with any questions or to apply - tjanofsky
monetate com

------
bravura
SF preferred, REMOTE okay.

Come work on something potentially _game-changing_.

A _visionary_ client of mine is using NLP and ML to improve healthcare and
education outcomes, with broad application outside these domains.

They would like to build out a team to do further R&D and transition the
research into a product.

This is a great opportunity for data scientists and generalists hackers who
want to work on hard problems and on problems that fundamentally touch
everyone.

~~~
hnwh
curious.. more info welcome..

~~~
bravura
Please email me, joseph at metaoptimize dot com

------
alooPotato
SF -

Streak.com (YC S11) is trying to make email better. We're looking for our
first engineering hire who will have significant ownership (product and equity
wise).

We're looking for smart generalists but expertise in large scale JS apps,
native mobile app development or machine learning are bonuses.

------
edawerd
We're Revolutionizing Payroll

San Francisco, CA - Rails and Backbone Engineers

Full Time & Internships | Open to Covering Relocation Costs

Well-funded YC W12 start-up looking for Rails | Backbone engineers

About us: We're a team of second time entrepreneurs, tackling the massive
payroll market. If solving a real pain point for millions of people gets you
excited (plus the chance to build a significant, meaningful company), we'd
love to speak with you. We have big ambitions and the resources to make long
term bets. Our team is made up of Stanford engineering alums who have had two
prior exits. We're hungry to build something truly great and we're in this for
the long haul. We're well-funded by some of the best CEOs and investors in
Silicon Valley and we're looking for like-minded engineers to join us.

Skills: Some technologies we use include -- Rails | Backbone.js | MySQL |
jQuery | Coffeescript. If these technologies excite you and you want to work
on a product that has the potential to transform an industry, we'd love the
chance to share our vision with you. We employ a test driven development
process and pair part of the time.

There's a ton of work to be done, and you'll be a core member of our team as
we grow the company. You'll receive a highly competitive salary, a sizable
equity stake, and we'll geek you out with your dream work equipment. Other
perks include a housing stipend if you live near the office, three meals a
day, company retreats, gym/sports club stipend, and more -- including copious
espressos brewed by one of our co-founders. Our office is one block from South
Park in SoMa, San Francisco.

Above all, we're looking for individuals who are yearning to do the best work
of their lives. You'll be amply rewarded for the work you do.

If you're interested, send us a note at jobs [at] zenpayroll [dot] com and
include your LinkedIn, GitHub, and/or any project pages.

P.S. We posted to Hacker News month ago and hired an amazing full-stack
developer who we're thrilled to have on the team. We hope one of you reading
this post becomes our next hire. :)

~~~
lifeinafolder
H1-B?

------
mdu
Ottawa, Ontario, Canada

Full Time. Coop/internship also available. We'll cover your relocation cost.

Benbria (<http://benbria.com>) is hiring designers and developers:

\- JavaScript Developers (node.js, backbone, mongo, full stack):
<http://benbria.theresumator.com/apply/9hwWzq>

\- Web Designers: <http://benbria.theresumator.com/apply/oYxi2c>

Benbria is a funded high-growth tech startup buildling Customer Engagement and
Customer Notification solutions. You will be working with some of the largest
enterprises and organizations in the world. Your work here will positively
impact the lives of many.

------
yqiang
Location: San Francisco, CA (SOMA) Position: Product Generalist

What we do: Subscription based social hyperlocal mobile gamified discovery
engine with loyalty deals. For the enterprise.

Just kidding. We're a stealthy 3 person team of full stack product engineers
going after a huge opportunity. Everyone on the team codes and contributes at
every level, front to back. We've all built web scale products and grown them
to millions of daily active users with zero marketing spend. We're looking for
1 or 2 product generalists who can come in and contribute the same way on Day
1. Our product is mobile first.

We are well funded by A-List investors.

We are NOT your average stealth startup. We are NOT yet another me-too-social-
local-sharing app. We DON'T sell condoms by subscription. We are NOT the place
to share photos of your dog taking a leak. There will be NO gamification. We
are filling a hole in the universe by building software that addresses a
fundamental human need. The world is becoming a different place: everyone has
a network connected super computer with ambient sensors in their pockets and
we can see the future that is enabled by these devices. We are making that
future happen.

Real talk: We've been running our prototype for 2 months and we all use it
every day. Every person we've showed it to has asked us if they can use it.
Every single person has gotten mad when our testflights expire off their
phones after letting them test it.

The ideal candidate is a brilliant, fearless and passionate individual who is
uncompromising in his/her pursuit of building an incredible product that will
positively affect the lives of millions of people every day.

As members of a team we believe in commitment and accountability; the
importance of honing our craft; building tools to create leverage; and seeking
to learn from and understand each other.

We are offering founding team equity and above market salary. Retina Macbook
Pro & 30 inch monitor. Office space in the heart of the SoMa district in
beautiful San Francisco. Willing to relocate. Willing to fly in candidates for
interviews. Willing to tell you our stealthy secrets.

Interested? Email alex at herelabs.com

~~~
jboggan
"What we do:" - that was a really good laugh. You guys should honestly make
that into a shirt. Good luck!

------
wehriam
New York City + Remote | Full Time | Open to Covering Relocation Costs

Designers | Community Managers | Developers

Four out of five people report a negative experience when buying a new car and
most new car sales departments lose money. Tred helps solve these problems by
allowing consumers to configure the perfect new car, then working with
dealerships to find it at a great price.

We are pre-release, angel-funded, and backed by some of the biggest names in
the industry, including the former CEO of General Motors.

We are looking for independent thinkers ready to build a company from the
ground up. It would be great if you love cars - but you should love people
more.

* Designers: Your portfolio should include click and touch interfaces. You want to write production level HTML and CSS.

* Community managers: You excel at marketing and support. You are excited about inventing and exploring technical solutions.

* Developers: You have strong front-end web skills and will rock our Node.js + Backbone.js based platform. You enjoy communicating with a diverse product team.

We are a small team with a diverse background:

* John Wehr, former CTO of <http://flavors.me> and <http://goodsie.com>

* Grant Feek, former private equity associate, former BMW sales, Harvard MBA

* Lead Investor Rick Wagoner, former CEO of General Motors

Where we are:

* We have been working out of <http://generalassemb.ly/> in New York for the last six months

* The founders are based in Seattle until November

* We are actively looking for office space in the New York area

Email johnwehr@tredsite.com with "Hacker News" in the subject line. Please
include:

* A quick introduction

* Your portfolio, resume, or Github account

* Any other materials you'd like us to see

Please free to contact me on gtalk at johnwehr@gmail.com, Skype at 'wehriam',
or to email Grant at grantfeek@tredsite.com.

------
dchudz
Kaggle - San Francisco

We're looking for: * Developers

Kaggle is a platform for data science competitions, that is changing the way
data science is done. We've already solved problems for NASA, Wikipedia, Ford
and Allstate (see some of the problems we've solved here:
<http://www.abc.net.au/catalyst/stories/3296837.htm>). We're currently a team
of 17, and we're looking for the outstanding developers.

More information at <http://www.kaggle.com/careers>

------
westi
Worldwide Telecommute / REMOTE

Automattic is currently hiring for the following positions:

\- Account Engineer - <http://automattic.com/work-with-us/account-engineer/>

\- Front End Engineer - <http://automattic.com/work-with-us/front-end-
engineer/>

\- Code Wrangler - <http://automattic.com/work-with-us/code-wrangler/>

\- Community Handyman - <http://automattic.com/work-with-us/community-
handyman/>

\- Designer - <http://automattic.com/jobs/designer/>

\- Growth Engineer - <http://automattic.com/work-with-us/growth-engineer/>

\- Happiness Engineer - <http://automattic.com/work-with-us/happiness-
engineer/>

\- Mobile Wrangler - <http://automattic.com/work-with-us/mobile-wrangler/>

\- Systems Wrangler - <http://automattic.com/work-with-us/systems-wrangler/>

\- Theme Wrangler - <http://automattic.com/work-with-us/theme-wrangler/>

We are passionate about making the web a better place and are strong believers
in Open Source. We build WordPress.com, contribute to the WordPress Open
Source project (<http://wordpress.org>) and work on a lot of other really cool
stuff including Gravatar and Akismet.

Join us if you are passionate about making the web a better place.

<http://automattic.com/> | <http://automattic.com/work-with-us/>

~~~
pickettd
Would you mind answering a couple of extra questions about the openings? My
email address is in my profile if you'd prefer not to post yours here. Thanks!

~~~
westi
Sorry for taking a while to get back to you.

I've sent you an email today.

------
MattRogish
FundingGates (<http://fundinggates.com/jobs/>) - NYC - Ruby on Rails,
JavaScript (Ember.js), or Django experts! Local (or relocatable to NYC); full-
time permanent (no contractors).

Looking for senior Ruby on Rails, JavaScript rich client, or Django developers
for our young, privately-funded startup (no plans to take any more $$). We're
building technology to help disrupt the small/medium business recevables
space. Our software will help mom-and-pops collect money that is owed to them;
without us, their options are pretty bleak (try and recover themselves or go
to the guy around the corner who will do the proverbial "baseball-bat on
kneecaps" ploy).

Requirements are: Super smart, amazing at Ruby on Rails OR JavaScript OR
Django. You must be willing to attend and/or present at meetups, conferences,
etc. and represent Funding Gates so that other awesome folks want to work
here, so you must have great written and verbal communication skills.

Our company is optimized for developer happiness, have unlimited (mandatory)
vacation and a Results Only Work Environment (<http://www.gorowe.com>), and is
run by folks that know how to treat developers. See one of my submissions:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3729302>

Contact rogish at fundinggates.com with your github, stackoverflow, etc.

Thanks!!

\-- Matt

------
dubisaweapon
Two Sigma (SoHo, NYC) - Full Time, Intern, H1B

Did you know there's a company based in Soho that has enough technology to be
considered among the world's Top 250 supercomputing sites? One that imports
over 5TB of data every single day, and has alumni from Google, Intel, and
Microsoft? You might think I’m talking about some stealth-mode startup, but
I’m talking about where I work: Two Sigma Investments.

At our core, we're a technology company applying our talents to the domain of
finance. We've created a system that combines artificial intelligence and keen
human insight—a system that's constantly improving and advancing. We're
looking for a diverse set of technologists to join our team. Our challenges
require mastery of areas such as kernel level development, machine learning,
and distributed systems. Our team includes a Unix Lifetime Achievement winner,
Putnam medalists, ACM Programming competition finalists, and International
Mathematics Olympiad medalists. We are proud of our individual pedigrees, but
even prouder of our teamwork.

We tend to hire people with at least a bachelor’s degree in a technical or
quantitative field and experience with C or languages that target the JVM, but
we are open-minded in our search for critical thinkers who are passionate
about technology. We analyze the data-rich domain of finance, but financial
experience is not a requirement. We hope to hear from you!

dave.hahn@twosigma.com <http://www.twosigma.com/careers.html>

------
notJim
Brooklyn, NY

Etsy, Inc.

Hiring for developers, operations, and lots of other roles (including non-
technical), see <http://www.etsy.com/careers/>

Etsy is the world's marketplace for handmade and vintage goods. To give you an
idea of our scale, last year Etsy sellers sold over $500 million worth of
goods on Etsy. We have 17 million active members, and do 1.4 billion pageviews
per month.

Individual developers at Etsy deploy code to the live site around 30 times per
day, so if you want to move fast at scale, this is the place for you. We have
an amazing devops culture and an amazing engineering team that makes all this
possible. Check out <http://codeascraft.etsy.com/> and
<http://www.slideshare.net/etsy> to learn more about how we do what we do.

We have big challenges, from making sense of all of this data to stopping
fraud to helping our sellers be more awesome every day.

Again, check out our positions here: <http://www.etsy.com/careers/>, and feel
free to email me directly at dbernal@etsy.com. I am a developer, _not_ a
recruiter, FYI, and I promise to answer any questions you have honestly
(unless you ask something that's privileged, obviously.)

------
mehuln
San Francisco, CA

Full-Time, Interns (For Fall & Year-Around):

Flutter (<http://flutterapp.com>) is looking for engineers & designers
interested in innovating, crafting, and solving very challenging problems.

We recognize gestures over the webcam, and our first app Flutter allows you to
control iTunes & Spotify using gesture.

Here's our link to iTunes Mac App Store page:
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/flutter/id522248613?mt=12>

We are looking for folks interested in computer vision (CV), machine learning,
human computer interaction (HCI), and building apps for computers and tablets
using our gesture technology.

Looking for Engineers w/ skill-set in following: JavaScript - jQuery, Node.js,
etc. Python - Django, C or C++ Engineers Hadoop w/ Machine Learning and
Distributed Architecture API Development, Game Development

Visual Designers - only for those brave enough to take the unique challenge of
building a completely new UI, interaction layer, and gestures.

Marketing Interns, Design Interns welcome to apply as well.

We are still a small team, so you will have opportunity to set direction of
the company both eng/product wise. You will learn, you will be challenged, you
will have to strain your brain, and in many cases, solve problems that seem
impossible!

If you're up for challenge than send an email to jobs [at] flutterapp.com.

------
asterix
Neo (www.MyNeoLoan.com) - Palo Alto, CA - Full Time - Ruby on Rails Developer

Neo provides affordable car loans to consumers new to credit, such as youth
and recent immigrants, by assessing their credit risk based on real-time
financial and social data as these individuals have not yet built up a credit
score. (Yes, it is about time somebody tried this, and we have the chops to do
so)

We are a team of three, with high profile advisors. Our beta product is ready,
and we are executing a pilot loan program. We have seed funding from a top VC
([http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-07-26/social-
plus-...](http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-07-26/social-plus-capital-
the-league-of-extraordinarily-rich-gentlemen) \- see page 2 for Neo)

We are looking for a serious hacker to join our core team and help us execute
our pilot loan program. This is an opportunity to get involved in a cutting
edge consumer risk analytics project that aims to disrupt the US credit
system. Plus, consumers are our customers, so the project also involves
working on all the cool tools consumers expect these days (web, mobile,
social, etc). As a very early member of our team, you will have direct input
into many of the decisions that will affect the future of our company

Drop me a note at navin@MyNeoLoan.com if you are interested.

------
alttab
Location: Austin, TX

Spiceworks - Full Time

Spiceworks is a fun, fast-paced, fast-growing start-up in Austin TX with
experienced entrepreneurial executive management (all.com, Motive
Communications, Tivoli) with a successful IPO and acquisition history. Our
flagship product has over 2 million users, and we are developing large product
features on multiple fronts:

\- Cloud Services Integration \- Data Analytics \- System Management
Application (Spiceworks app) \- IT Community, the "Facebook of IT"

And this covers the full stack - backend, Rails server programming, and
extensive UI work.

We have a multitude of technical and non-technical positions available. I'm
not going to re-post every single one here, and instead encourage you to
follow this link: <http://www.spiceworks.com/jobs/openings/>

I am currently looking for a go-getting engineer who is eager to learn and
help build out a new platform for our product. You will touch the full stack,
and learn everything along the way you don't already know. If you want to work
with a top-notch, disciplined team and move fast, definitely apply as a
'Software Developer' and tell them Scott sent you. We are looking for
aptitude, so if your Javascript or Rails experience isn't 100% don't let that
stop you.

------
podio_dev
Copenhagen, Denmark - Podio (<https://podio.com/>)

Podio, now part of Citrix, is an online work platform with a new take on how
everyday work gets done. What sets Podio apart is how it puts people in
control of their work tools, rather than the other way around. You decide how
to structure your projects, teams and workflows by creating your own
workspaces and sharing them with relevant people. You also decide how to
structure, create and present content and information that’s linked to your
work processes and interactions. You do this by choosing from hundreds of
Podio’s specialized work apps or creating your own to help you get the job
done – whatever it is.

Now hiring for:

\- UI/UX Designer: <http://blog.podio.com/2012/07/31/designer/>

\- Visual Designer: <http://blog.podio.com/2012/07/31/visualdesigner/>

\- Director of Marketing:
<http://blog.podio.com/2012/07/31/marketingdirector/>

\- Social Media Manager:
<http://blog.podio.com/2012/07/31/socialmediamanager/>

------
snowmaker
Scribd - San Francisco, H1B, INTERN are welcome

Scribd (social publishing, top 100 website, YC '06) is hiring talented hackers
and other technical people for a broad range of technologies.

We've hired THREE people from these "Who is Hiring" threads, including one
just last month ... it really works!!

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript

* iOS

* Machine Learning / Data mining kinds of problems

* Back-end problems: scalability, web crawling, analytics

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you.

We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office environment
(go-karts + a zipline!). We've got flexible hours, a very engineer-driven
company culture, and a really terrific team.

Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4 other YCombinator companies, more than
from any other startup. We think this says something about the kind of people
that we like to hire.

Looking for full-time and INTERN hires (junior year or older). H1B and
relocation are no problem. See more at scribd.com/jobs and feel free to email
me directly: jared at scribd.com

------
cmurphycode
Software Engineers in Boston area (Waltham, MA)

Actifio is looking for software engineers. Actifio is radically simple copy
data management. We've invented some really cool technology to do things no
other system can, and we're dead easy to use. This is not your mother's
enterprise software!

Actifio has been invested in by top VC firms (one of the very few East Coast
companies in Andreessen Horowitz's portfolio) and is growing super fast.

We're always looking for smart engineers in every team, but since I'm on the
deduplication team, I'll have to pitch you on that :)

Dedup seems like an easy problem to solve. Split the data up into blocks and
make sure you only store one of each. But at scale, it becomes a whole
different animal.

When you've got 128TB of 4KB blocks, you have 32 _billion_ unique blocks of
data to manage. Making our dedup ingest, restore, and garbage collect fast is
a great challenge, especially with "only" 128 GB of RAM.

If you'd like to chat about a job opportunity, I'm at
chris.murphy@actifio.com. Since I'm an engineer, I'm not going to type a list
of silly requirements. Just send me a resume and whatever else you think I'd
like to know.

------
johnpaulett
Location: Philadelphia, St. Louis, REMOTE

Python Developer

Healthcare is filled with unstructured and partially structured data. Join the
Montage Healthcare Solutions engineering team to develop the next generation
of tools that will unlock the knowledge within this data, improve care and
lower costs. Montage Healthcare Solutions is looking for talented Python
developers to help bring full-text search and analytics to healthcare.

Responsibilities

* Build an easy-to-use, cross-browser web front-end.

* Implement natural language processing algorithms.

* Design REST APIs.

* Optimization for large data sets.

Skills

* Strong background in Python web development. Experience in Django, Celery, South, & NLTK a plus.

* Strong understanding of SQL, specifically PostgreSQL and SQL Server.

* Knowledge of front-end tools and languages, such as HTML5, CoffeeScript, Javascript, jQuery, CSS, and LESS.

* Strong background in development best practices, including unit & functional testing and modern distributed version control systems.

* Experience working with healthcare data & protocols (e.g. HL7) is a plus.

* Experience with natural language processing and full-text search (e.g. Lucene, Solr, ElasticSearch, Sphinx, Xapian, Whoosh) is a plus.

Benefits

* Stock Options

* Competitive Salary

* Medical insurance

* Vacation days

* Remote working is feasible

<http://montage.theresumator.com/> or contact me directly (details in profile)

------
trefn
San Francisco, CA

Mixpanel (YCS09; <http://mixpanel.com>) is the most advanced advanced
analytics platform available for web & mobile applications. We're making
millions in revenue, we're cash-flow positive, and we're backed by Andreessen
Horowitz, Sequoia Capital, Max Levchin, etc.

INTERN

We're looking for engineering interns for the fall (and the winter, and next
summer... we really like interns).

Interns here work on very real projects - a few examples from this summer are:

    
    
      * A CRM for the sales/support teams, built on top of our custom datastore
      * Android/iOS push notification infrastructure
      * Advanced query optimizations for the aforementioned datastore
    

You will learn more with us than you will almost anywhere else.

FULLTIME

We're hiring for a number of positions, but I'd like to highlight a few:

1\. Solutions Architect - hybrid support/sales/marketing/engineering role.
Really awesome for developers who want to do more client-facing stuff. See
[http://mixpanel.theresumator.com/apply/Eoh3qJ/Solutions-
Arch...](http://mixpanel.theresumator.com/apply/Eoh3qJ/Solutions-
Architect.html)

2\. Backend/ops engineer - we have a large amount of infrastructure (~200
servers) for a company our size & need someone to manage it. This role is all
about automation. See [http://mixpanel.theresumator.com/apply/Xm0tLy/Software-
Engin...](http://mixpanel.theresumator.com/apply/Xm0tLy/Software-Engineer-
Operations.html)

3\. Office manager - looking for someone super smart & organized to keep the
wheels greased around here. No job post yet, but you can email me directly.

If you're interested, please email me - tim@mixpanel.com.

------
thiele
Portland, Oregon - Full Time

Superb.ly / <http://superb.ly/careers>

* Front End Engineer

* Back End Engineer

Superbly is working to change the way people interact with documents (and each
other).

At Superbly, we strive to create an incredible experience for our users by
focusing on the art of software craftsmanship and design. We're a relatively
young company; we work hard because we take delight in the perfection of our
product, and we're committed to building a world-class technology company
where engineers love to work.

In addition to writing high-quality software, we seek individuals who thrive
in the startup environment, and enjoy other aspects of building a small
company, such as making product decisions, design of new features, development
on all levels of our system, and community outreach. We love polymaths.

We are looking for talented engineers to join our small family. Above all, we
look for passionate, energetic individuals who seek to perfect their craft.

We can't wait to meet you!

<http://superb.ly/careers>

------
bentlegen
Disqus (YC07) in San Francisco is looking for Front-end Engineers.

We have perhaps the most distributed client-side JavaScript application on the
web. If you want to write code that reaches as many people as possible, but
still be a member of a small team (< 20 engineers), you should talk to us.

<http://disqus.com/jobs> or email ben at disqus.

------
axiom
Toronto, Ontario

Top Hat Monocle (<http://www.tophatmonocle.com>) is hiring for a few roles:
mobile dev (iOS, Android), sysadmin/infrastructure developer (rabbitmq,
selenium, fabric, ec2), general web developer (python, django, javascript,
node.js.) We also hire interns so please feel free to apply for that as well
(paid of course.)

We're a profitable (and valley VC funded) education startup that helps make
class more engaging. We've got some really cool problems to work on and your
work would be impacting a huge number of students daily.

Our dev team is in Toronto but we've also got an office in San Francisco so if
you're really good we would be open to having someone work from there. If
you're not based in Canada or the US but are willing to relocate feel free to
contact us, because we do cover relocation expenses and will help you manage
the work permit process.

Send your resume/github account to mike at tophatmonocle dot com.

~~~
wildmXranat
It would be great if the hiring process worked a bit better than what I
experienced. Three broken interviews, each one literally stood up. You guys
have pretty great software in interesting space, but the treatment left me
baffled.

------
lachyg
Junior Ruby on Rails Developers FOR HIRE:

40 talented, freshly minted junior Rails Developers will be eager to meet you
and your team at DevBootCamp from 9AM to 3PM on August 17th, 2012, at 717
California Ave. SF, CA, 94108. Breakfast and Lunch will be served.

See details and sign up: <http://devbootcampemployerday.eventbrite.com/>

Press / Info about DevBootcamp:

\- [http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/10/dev-boot-camp-is-a-ruby-
suc...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/10/dev-boot-camp-is-a-ruby-success/)

\- [http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2012/05/developer-
bootcamp...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2012/05/developer-bootcamp-
teaches-regular-folks-to-code-and-maybe-get-a-job-at-a-startup.php)

\- [http://thenextweb.com/dd/2012/03/31/dev-bootcamp-in-san-
fran...](http://thenextweb.com/dd/2012/03/31/dev-bootcamp-in-san-francisco-
just-increased-the-number-of-ruby-devs-by-20/)

------
rsingel
Contextly - San Francisco - Local, Possibly Remote

Contextly is making online news better. We're currently in a closed beta of
our related links service, a beta that includes Wired.com and other top tech
blogs.

We're looking for a technical co-founder to build and architect (in the widest
possible conception of that term) a better future for online news. Pardon the
generalities, but we actually believe that stealth is underrated for startups.

If you are passionate about journalism and big data and want to build
something that actually makes a difference, drop us a line, we'd love to talk.

There are many decisions yet to be made about our future stack, so being
proficient at choosing the right tools in an honest manner is more important
than having X years experience in Python/Ruby/MongoDB, etc. An interest in
APIs, big data, graph analysis, etc., as well as open source contributions
will help you stand out.

E-mail ryan@contextly.com with "HN" in the subject line.

------
JunkDNA
Philadelphia, PA

The Children's Hospital of Philadelphia

We're not technically a start-up, but our small group inside CHOP is striving
to be a startup within a larger organization. See my interview at OSCON for
why you might want to work for us: <http://youtu.be/wzcIOMp6ZKw>

\-----

We are seeking an experienced software development professional to join our
small, highly focused, entrepreneurial R&D application development group
within the Center for Biomedical Informatics (CBMi) at The Children's Hospital
of Philadelphia. As a member of our team, your technical expertise can have an
immediate impact on patient care through our mission to accelerate pediatric
research with novel applications and data solutions. Furthermore, your work
here has the potential to impact the future of healthcare through our research
into software solutions supporting genome-enabled personalized medicine. Our
research mission fosters an environment where creativity and exploration of
new technologies are promoted and encouraged.

Likely candidates should have solid experience and working knowledge in three
or more programming languages (Python, JavaScript, or Scala experience is
highly desirable) and be comfortable with one or more relational database
platforms.

Our dynamic academic research environment demands an individual with
exceptional written and oral communication skills who can rapidly translate
requirements from a variety of disciplines into intuitive, high quality
software solutions that support our strategic vision.

Candidates with prior experience in the biomedical field, especially using
highly complex genomic data and/or data from electronic health records are
very desirable. Participation in one or more public open source projects is an
added bonus.

Full details and application here: <http://bit.ly/cbmijob1>

------
lpolovets
Factual is hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in Palo Alto, Los
Angeles, and Shanghai.

Remote work is possible for exceptional candidates who are US citizens and
living in the US ('exceptional' meaning you are a great engineer and have lots
of machine learning/data extraction/NLP/etc. experience that is relevant to
what we do).

Factual's vision is to be an awesome and affordable data provider that enables
developers, startups, and big companies to focus on innovation instead of data
acquisition. We have a terrific team that is still fairly small and an
incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of Applied Semantics (which
was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has venture funding from
Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include Facebook, Yelp,
Foursquare, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, deduping, storage, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. If you love data, Factual is the
place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and get things done, but
you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure, machine learning, NLP,
algorithm design, or Hadoop. Our LA office is our headquarters and our Palo
Alto office recently opened so new hires would have a huge impact on the
culture there.

You can email me personally at leo -at- factual.com, or view our job postings
and apply directly via Jobvite:

Palo Alto Software Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oTR1Vfwq&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oTR1Vfwq&s=Hackernews)

Los Angeles Software engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)

Los Angeles Data Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oSS1Vfwq&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oSS1Vfwq&s=Hackernews)

------
jasoncartwright
Potato is a web development agency based in London, Bristol, Amsterdam & San
Francisco. Our clients include Google, PayPal, a number of startups and other
agencies such as BBH & Mother

We're hiring for a variety of positions in a variety of locations, freelance &
full time, including:

Django Developer, London - <http://p.ota.to/jobs/django-developer-london/>

Technical Recruiter, London - <http://p.ota.to/jobs/technical-recruiter-
london/>

Django Developer, Bristol - <http://p.ota.to/jobs/django-developer-bristol/>

UX Designer, Bristol - <http://p.ota.to/jobs/ux-designer-bristol/>

~~~
knite
Your links are redirecting to google.com/sorry with the following error: 'Our
systems have detected unusual traffic from your computer network. Please try
your request again later.', and you don't have an email address associated
with your HN profile. Please drop me a line at pikeas@gmail.com to discuss
your open positions!

~~~
jasoncartwright
Sorry about that, a burst of traffic seemingly got Cloudflare banned from
accessing the Google App Engine backend.

------
drags
SF - Rails/JS - HALF-TIME-ISH :)

I've mentioned before that we have a few engineers who work half-time-ish (and
do their own things the rest of the time) and it got some positive feedback:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3850480>

We're ready to hire a couple more in this vein, so if it sounds interesting
let me know!

=========

Advantages for you:

\- you get 2-3 extra weekend days for fun and profit

\- we provide health insurance and all that jazz

\- if some weeks you don't have lots to do and want to work more, and other
weeks you have lots to do and want to work less, we can be flexible

\- we're profitable and growing! so if you decide "wow I really love Verba and
want to spend every waking moment there" we can make that dream come true

Advantages for us:

\- you have more time to learn new things, meet new people and generally be a
friendlier, happier, more knowledgeable person in our workplace

\- we can hire faster with less anxiety (instead of the "gulp i just committed
$100k/yr" feeling, we have the "smaller gulp i just committed $50k/yr" feeling
:)

\- you get to be a part of what we're doing, we get to hear about all the cool
stuff you're doing, and that can only lead to good things for both of us

Anyway, I've included our spiel and "what we're looking for" summary below, so
shoot me an email if you're interested (ragalie@verbasoftware.com).

========

The college textbook market is currently being disrupted. Verba helps college
bookstores transform themselves so that they a) understand and embrace the
power of the nets, b) become agents of change in the textbook industry instead
of agents of reaction and c) continue to make a healthy profit.

We're a B2B company working with around 225 colleges and universities, and
we're looking for people familiar with Ruby, Rails, MySQL and JS who can help
us grow faster. We (thankfully) don't have too many scaling problems, but we
have a ton of opportunities (product and partner-based) that we could move on
much faster with a few more hands on deck.

The ideal person has strong Rails knowledge, solid testing practices, a good
head for architecture and knows enough JS to help out on front-end.

Be sure to check out our website (<http://www.verbasoftware.com>) so you can
read all about our current products and hear people say nice things about us.

------
jobi
Boston MA, full-time

Senior QA Tester

litl is looking for a motivated and highly experienced Senior Tester to join
our growing Copley Square-based software team. litl is the company that
brought you the litl webbook, a computer that lets you enjoy the web without
worrying about anything else and winner of numerous national and international
awards. litl is currently bringing multiple consumer photography applications
to market. The ideal candidate would have experience in mobile application
testing. As a Senior Tester, you will work as part of the larger development
team that's building exciting mobile applications for iOS, Android and Windows
mobile.

Skills & Requirements

A minimum of 5 years software testing experience. Extensive experience in
functional testing, integration testing, regression testing, GUI testing,
browser-compatibility testing, and load/performance testing. Experience with
manual and automated testing methods. Knowledge of all aspects of the software
development life cycle. Knowledge of automated test frameworks. Knowledge of
Agile/Scrum software development. Ability to review project
requirements/design specifications and develop relevant test strategies.
Provide mentoring to junior QA Associates. Adaptable and flexible to changing
priorities. Self-motivated and comfortable working in both team/solo
environments. Strong analytical and troubleshooting skills. Strong attention
to detail. Excellent communication, documentation and organizational skills.

About litl

We're a small computer company with big ideas. Located in Boston, we also have
people in London, Brazil, the Greek Isles...you get the idea. Our 60 person
team consists of software developers, hardware engineers, industrial
designers, user experience experts, graphic designers, software testers,
evangelists, logistics gurus, and top-notch customer support. An unlikely mix,
perhaps, but what we have in common is passion for creating compelling user
experiences. Our four-year pursuit has been continually fueled by enthusiasm
and excitement about our diverse set of projects. The results are always
simple, useful, and delightful

jobs@litl.com

------
adamwiggins
Heroku (San Francisco, CA)

* Erlang developer - [http://heroku.theresumator.com/apply/VAmX9t/Senior-Erlang-In...](http://heroku.theresumator.com/apply/VAmX9t/Senior-Erlang-Infrastructure-Developer.html)

* Rails developer - [http://heroku.theresumator.com/apply/PZBnE5/Rails-Web-Develo...](http://heroku.theresumator.com/apply/PZBnE5/Rails-Web-Developer.html)

* Infrastructure developer - [http://heroku.theresumator.com/apply/AelMOG/Platform-Infrast...](http://heroku.theresumator.com/apply/AelMOG/Platform-Infrastructure-Developer.html)

And others, including non-engineering: <http://jobs.heroku.com/>

------
myenergy
MyEnergy - Boston, MA - FULL TIME: Rails Engineers, Frontend Devs, Designers,
and Account Managers - <http://www.myenergy.com>

We're building the consumer side of the universal energy internet, and we're
looking for talented engineers to bring it to life. Working atop datasets
never before accessed and assembled in the same place, you'll build
experiences and interactions that make a difference here at home and the world
over.

MyEnergy, formerly Earth Aid, was recently named to Fast Company's Top 10 Most
Innovative Companies in Energy. We're venture-backed, with strong strategic
partners and investors committed to our vision of building the people's energy
internet. We've been called "the killer app for energy efficiency" (
<http://bit.ly/dZBy7q> ) and our work has been featured in publications such
as Mashable ( <http://on.mash.to/hqyZqF> ), TechCrunch, The New York Times (
<http://nyti.ms/ayzLHb> ), The Washington Post, and The Philadelphia Inquirer.

We're currently hiring for:

* Rails Engineers to take ownership in dreaming up and building out new front and backend functionality => <https://www.myenergy.com/careers/rails_engineer>

* Frontend Devs to craft and implement amazing and dynamic experiences in our user-facing platform => <https://www.myenergy.com/careers/frontend_developer>

* and Account Managers to support all the fine folks and entities using MyEnergy all across the country => <https://www.myenergy.com/careers/account_manager>

We're HQ'ed in a conveniently located, sunny two-story loft by Faneuil Hall in
Boston, and we offer very competitive salaries, excellent benefits, a fun
company culture, and a small arsenal of office helicopter drones. If you might
like to join us, send us an email to introduce yourself to jobs at myenergy
dot co

------
knerd1
Birchbox NYC(Union Square)

Growing by leaps and bounds.

We work with a wide variety of open-source technologies: Debian-based servers;
Chef deployments; Ruby on Rails and Java services; Python scripts; and even
PHP and Perl, God forbid. The size of our team and the breadth of its
responsibilities means we rely on our engineers to be self-motivated and
quickly follow through on tasks without requiring close supervision. In return
our engineers are given leeway to use their own initiative.

[http://birchbox.theresumator.com/apply/zJQZw2/Senior-
Softwar...](http://birchbox.theresumator.com/apply/zJQZw2/Senior-Software-
Engineer.html)

~~~
toomuchcoffee
_...and even PHP and Perl, God forbid._

"so if you've invested yourself heavily in either of these languages, you'll
be perpetually looked at as a 'B' player on our team... so really, you
shouldn't bother applying."

------
gozman
Appifier, Montreal (Canada) - Seed Funded

We're hiring a full-time iOS developer who wants to help bring visibility,
discoverability and monetization to the millions of blogs and online
publishers across the web by creating awesome mobile/tablet app experiences
for them.

Details on our job posting are here:

[http://matchfwd.com/opportunities/ios-developer-
extraordinai...](http://matchfwd.com/opportunities/ios-developer-
extraordinaire-in-montreal-quebec-ca)

Send your resume to jobs@theappifier.com Compensation is a fair mix of salary
and equity.

We prefer local candidates or anyone who can relocate but are willing to
consider remote working for the right dev.

------
pmjoyce
London, UK. Full time Geckoboard

Ruby on Rails engineer needed to help architect, build, test and improve a
young, fast moving and market defining web application with all the challenges
that come with that.

You’ll be:

===========

\- Shipping code, solving interesting problems and making a difference

\- Working with an innovative web application and platform helping thousands
of businesses around the world

\- Working in a small fast moving team to shape the future development of the
application with input on key technical decisions

\- Working in one of London's hottest startups
([http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/jul/08/east-
london-20-hott...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/jul/08/east-
london-20-hottest-tech-companies))

Requirements:

=============

\- An ambitious and tenacious individual with a passion for hacking

\- Eager to join a fast growing, well funded startup on an upward trajectory

\- 1+ years’ experience with Rails (or similar advanced web framework).

\- 2+ years’ experience with a dynamically-typed, object-oriented language
(preferably Ruby or Python).

\- Knowledge of PostgreSQL or MySQL

\- Experience with at least one NoSQL datastore

\- Test driven development experience

\- Familiarity with DVCS (we use git).

\- Able to work in London full-time

Nice to have:

==============

\- Open source contributions

\- Backbone.js experience

\- Event driven programming experience

\- Keen on the startup world

Salary

======

Generous salary - dependent on experience & ability. Stock options form part
of the package.

Application Process

====================

To find out more send us your C.V./Github or Stack Overflow portfolio and a
short description on why you’re perfect for the role to jobs@geckoboard.com

------
zds
NYC Engineers & Designers - Codecademy

Codecademy teaches the world to code online. Since August 2011, millions of
people have learned programming on Codecademy and gone on to get jobs,
promotions, or built awesome applications. We're a small team of ten in NYC.
Our team includes Rhodes Scholars, former Twilio and Yahoo engineers, and
more. We've raised $12.5m from great investors like YC, Union Square Ventures,
Kleiner Perkins, and Index Ventures.

We work with Ruby/Rails, backbone.js, and MongoDB. We hire smart people that
want to change the world. Come join us - jobs@codecademy.com or
codecademy.com/jobs.

------
davedd
Remote, Anywhere, anywhere

PHP Developer: <http://sucuri.net/company/employment>

" Sucuri is looking for a Senior PHP Developer with JavaScript & AJAX chops to
join our team, and help us continue building the most polished and reliable
website malware scanning and cleanup engine in the world.

This developer would be responsible for creating new enhancements as well as
improving existing functionality within a high-load, high-availability,
distributed environment. "

Details: <http://sucuri.net/company/employment>

------
squirrel
Notting Hill, London, England.

Our web application is at the heart of our busy e-commerce business; every day
it serves millions of product images and handles thousands of purchases - but
we can and do update the live site with new code anytime we want without
missing a beat. Our systems are written on the LAMP stack and we are migrating
to Symfony 2 as our MVC framework. Developers choose the tools that work best
for them - for instance, we have a mix of Linux, Windows, and Mac workstations
in the team. We are adopting and adapting agile development techniques such as
test-driven development, pair programming, and continuous integration. We hold
regular retrospectives to improve our working environment and lightning talks
to share cool ideas whether work-related or not. We expect developers to be
generalising specialists, ready at the drop of a hat to refine an algorithm,
write a tricky integration test, tune a SQL query, or discuss feature nuances
with a product manager. Our team is growing fast and we'd like to hear (at
careers@secretsales.com) from any of you who'd like to join us.

Established in London in July 2007, Secretsales.com is one of the UK's leading
private shopping clubs, offering limited-time online sales with current name-
brand goods at deep discounts. Brands include fashion, beauty, homewares and
lifestyle categories, many familiar from the high street. The company has
about 65 employees and a substantial annual turnover. The firm is growing
quickly after a recent investment round.

------
echoage
Toronto, Canada (remote possible)

Do you want to work on a meaningful project? At ECHOage, we are modernizing
the birthday party experience with an innovative online tool that lets kids
give to charity and get the gifts of their dreams.

We are looking for smart and passionate full-stack web developers. We value
initiative and creativity. We offer great work-life balance and flexible work
environment.

Your skills and experience are more important to us than exposure to specific
technologies. But if you want to know, we use Groovy, Grails, Scala, and
AngularJS.

Contact us at jobs+hn@echoage.com.

------
zeppelin_7
Tapjoy is a mobile advertising and publishing platform whose unique Mobile
Value Exchange model allows users to select personalized advertisements with
which to engage for virtual currency or premium content. Tapjoy helps unlock
mobile joy by empowering more than 500 million mobile users who choose to
watch videos, subscribe to services, install applications and participate in
other types of advertisements in exchange for virtual currency they can use in
their favorite apps. Tapjoy’s turnkey in-app advertising platform helps
developers acquire cost-effective, high-value new users and monetize their
applications, while its powerful advertising marketplace lets brand
advertisers reach a global mobile audience spanning more than 20,000
applications. Tapjoy is backed by top-tier investors including J.P.Morgan
Asset Management, Rho Ventures, North Bridge Venture Partners, InterWest
Partners and D.E. Shaw Ventures. Headquartered in San Francisco, the company
also has offices in New York, Los Angeles, Chicago, Atlanta, London, Seoul,
Beijing, and Tokyo. For more information, please visit www.tapjoy.com.

Multiple Locations including: San Francisco, CA Atlanta, GA Cambridge, MA

Non engineering positions also in China, Korea, Santa Barbara, Chicago, Los
Angeles etc.

We sponsor H1B. List of open positions:
<http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/tapjoy/list>

Apply online or email me at inderpreet.singh at tapjoy dot com

------
rmm2178
Ruby Developers Mountain View, CA and London UK Wildfire, now joining forces
with Google ([http://blog.wildfireapp.com/2012/07/31/wildfire-is-
joining-g...](http://blog.wildfireapp.com/2012/07/31/wildfire-is-joining-
google/))

We are looking for truly talented Ruby developers with a passion for clean
code and great products. Our current tech stack includes Ruby on Rails,
Sinatra, Resque and a variety of standalone ruby components and applications.
You can check out the job description and apply here:
<http://jobsco.re/OC7MJe>

Our team (<https://github.com/wildfireapp> is very dedicated to open source,
uses Github for all of our code, and is encouraged to fork and commit on their
personal github accounts. Within our team, we have guys who have done
important work in the Ruby community. Our CTO, James Tucker (raggi on github)
is the maintainer of Rack, one of the maintainers of EventMachine and has
contributed to Rubygems and other projects. Oscar Del Ben (oscardelben on
github) is the guy behind the Rails One Click installer for Mac OSX and has
done amazing work on Rails documentation. Olly Smith (oesmith on github), in
the London office, is the author of the Morris.js graphing library and is a
committer on konacha.

Wildfire is a 2x winner of the Facebook Fund and a TechCrunch Crunchies Award
nominee, was named one of the 250 best private companies in the world by 2010
AlwaysOn Global 250!

------
foobar2k
Heyzap (YC 09) hiring for multiple roles: Rails Engineer, iOS Engineer,
Android Engineer, Sales.

We are building the world's largest mobile gaming social network.

We have a no-bullshit culture, we ship incredibly fast, use the newest tech.
Great benefits, including medical, dental, vision, 401k, book budget, generous
paid vacation time, catered lunches, unlimited snacks.

To apply, or to chat with us about where you might fit, fire us an email at
jobs@heyzap.com, or find out more here <http://heyzap.com/about>

------
tarmigan
Tesla Motors | Stationary Storage group | Full time | Palo Alto, CA

The Stationary Storage team at Tesla Motors is growing and we’re looking for a
smart and versatile developer to add to the team. Our current team is very
small and we’re looking for a hand-on, generalist who will get things done.
You will work on a variety of subsystems, some are existing codebases (with
other users and developers) that need modification for our application, while
other projects are new and specific to our group. The team is small and you
will be able to shape the direction of the product and a large amount of
ownership of the firmware and software that is specific to this application
ranging from architecture to implementation to testing.

Here are some of the projects that we see coming up soon:

* Embedded C on a microcontroller with an RTOS

* Communication over CAN, Ethernet, zigbee, and GSM networks

* Machine learning for analyzing and modeling energy systems (We’ve been using Matlab and Go, but would love to explore R, Hadoop, and AWS)

* Design and evaluation of algorithms for energy and power markets (think Quant algos but controlling real hardware and moving energy instead of money).

* Designing a robust system to control distributed resources

* UI for customer facing control and data viewing

* Development of parsers/compilers/code-transformers/DSLs for templating and code generation.

While this isn’t the typical HN job, we could see many of these projects
appealing to people who are excited about at least several of:

* Green Energy

* Physical hardware

* Parsers/Compilers/DSLs

* Machine learning/algos for people who don’t want to work in Finance

* A variety of languages and technology (in the last 6 months I have used C, Python, Perl, Go, Matlab/Octave, Tcl, VB, and in my small circle people are using Ruby, Java, php, R and probably others.)

We are a small team working on energy and designing physical hardware (which
you will control!), so our internal conversions have as much to do with “watt-
hours” and “tooling costs” more than “closures” and “apps”.

Requirements (other things we’re more flexible about):

* Comfortable with embedded C

* Degree in Engineering or experience with Energy

If you are interested in this job please email kfine@teslamotors.com

There are also many more positions available in other groups at Tesla Motors,
which you can see here: <http://www.teslamotors.com/about/careers>

~~~
nhangen
Just a web developer looking to get in this field but would work for free to
get my foot in the door. Would love to chat.

~~~
redwood
"Never work for free -- breaks employment ecosystems" -> mantra.

Tesla -> mantra goes out the window :)

~~~
nhangen
:)

------
vide0star
London: Python and Erlang Engineers

Smarkets (<https://smarkets.com>)

Smarkets is a real-time online trading platform with an Erlang backend and
Python frontend. Smarkets is disrupting the global betting industry by
offering a modern betting exchange product with significantly lower
transaction fees than the competition. We have traded over £150 million of
bets since launching in February 2010.

The part of our stack which runs behind the website is one of the few that
uses Erlang as a primary language, and is supported by other well-known Erlang
projects such as RabbitMQ and CouchDB.

The non-Erlang pieces of our stack are mostly written in Python, and relies
heavily on asynchronous programming techniques and REST. We use the following
technologies: VirtualBox, Vagrant, Flask, gunicorn, PostgreSQL, Ganglia,
Icinga, Graphite, Cacti, Jenkins, Trac, Git and many other open source
packages.

We are well-funded and growing quickly so are looking for Python and Erlang
engineers to join our team.

If you are looking for a flexible, agile team to work with; want to work
somewhere free of big corporate politics; would like a cool project to work
on; we’d love to hear from you!

More details about the role and what we're looking for can be found on our
blog: [http://blog.smarkets.com/2012/07/31/smarkets-seeking-
python-...](http://blog.smarkets.com/2012/07/31/smarkets-seeking-python-and-
erlang-engineers/)

------
btilly
Santa Monica, CA - Full Time and Interns - <http://www.ziprecruiter.com> \-
remote possible for the right candidate

ZipRecruiter is looking to expand our engineering team. We are small (16 full
time employees), growing rapidly, bootstrapped and profitable. We help
employers and recruiters distribute their jobs online and screen their
applicants. We have a large number of paying customers and job seekers using
our service. You will be working directly with the company co-founders and
will have the opportunity to lead significant projects. We pay market
competitive salaries and offer generous equity and cash bonuses. I think we're
more laid back than the average startup and more fun than the average BigCo -
we're fans of 37signals and we emulate a lot of what they talk about.

We're looking for the type of people who want to someday start their own
internet company, and we're happy to help mentor employees who want to do
this.

Job requirements:

\- excellent software design and development skills - experience with general
web development and programming in a Linux environment - some experience with
Perl and SQL (not necessary for interns) Technologies we use:

Perl, Catalyst, MySQL, Apache, Solr, Redis, jQuery, Selenium, AWS, Linux If
you're interested, email dev+jobs@[our-domain] or apply here:
[http://www.ziprecruiter.com/job/Sr-Software-Engineer-
Perl-20...](http://www.ziprecruiter.com/job/Sr-Software-Engineer-
Perl-2012-08-01/d24d285a/)

------
gavinheavyside
Guildford, UK

MyDrive Solutions

 _Who are we?_

MyDrive provides data analysis services for insurance telematics. We collect
GPS data from black boxes installed in cars, and from smartphone apps, and we
analyse it to work out how well you are driving, so insurers can provide a
fair price for insurance. This means that good drivers can get cheaper car
insurance. We work with RoSPA in the UK for driver behavioural research into
what constitutes good driving. We have customers and commercial pilots across
Europe and South Africa with a range of global insurance companies, brokers
and aggregators.

Our processing engine is predominantly Ruby 1.9, with a Rails (3.2, rspec,
cucumber etc) API frontend backed by Postgres. Redis and Resque power the
processing queue, and we occasionally drop down to C++ for some number
crunching (normally libs wrapped up in FFI Ruby bindings). We've got Cassandra
for large scale querying and storage, and we manage all of this on AWS using
Chef. We use Github, Campfire, Hubot, and Janky for code, collaboration and
CI.

 _Who are we looking for?_

We've potentially got a few vacancies over the next few months as more
customers launch, but right now we're looking for a systems lead who can help
keep our infrastructure running 24/7 as we grow, and also help our customers
integrate with us. Ideally someone with experience of running large web
services on AWS using Chef.

If you'd like to know more, email me: gavin dot heavyside at mydrivesolutions
dot com

------
sashthebash
Berlin, Germany ("H1B") - StorageRoom - iOS

We’re building a cloud-based Content Management platform that’s targeted at
developers. We just received funding from prestigious VCs (unannounced).

You say Content Management sucks? That’s exactly what we think, and we see a
huge opportunity to do something completely different that plays well with
HTML5/JS and native mobile apps. The initial version of our platform is
already used by hundreds of customers, from major global media companies to
small development agencies.

It’s now time to throw away the prototype of our API and to build a high-
performance solution, from scratch. We already have a team for the backend and
are now looking for an iOS developer who will create an iOS SDK and example
applications.

We’re looking for someone who already has a solid experience in writing and
testing iOS applications and that has a good knowledge of the iOS ecosystem
and its frameworks (CoreData etc.). You should have a good Computer Science
foundation and an authentic interest in working with Objective-C and Cocoa.
One of the main jobs besides developing will be to involve the iOS community
with talks at conferences and interesting prototypes.

Interested? Please send your GitHub account and any other interesting links
about you to sascha@thriventures.com.

P.S.: The only language in the company is English and living in Berlin without
any knowledge of German isn't a problem at all.

------
dget
New York, NY. Fulltime.

Lore re-imagined what a class should look like online. We give instructors and
students amazingly designed tools to manage their courses – calendaring, file
management – and we make it unbelievably easy to interact with one another.
Lore is looking for a super-sharp, ambitious engineer who’s able to work
across the stack. We’re a passionate team building the world’s largest
learning community. You’re a badass coder who loves understanding the whole
stack, and jumps on anything – from simple CSS to API performance. Together we
will make education more relevant, engaging, and accessible.

Everyone at Lore is an artist – from customer service to engineering to user
interface design. Changing the way people learn is no small task. To make it
happen we need the most creative, dedicated, and detail-minded people on the
planet. Lore is built primarily in Python (using Flask) and CoffeeScript.
Along the way, we also use MySQL, Redis, node.js, SASS and Compass.

Building the best experience for learning opens up a number of interesting
technical challenges — to make it immersive, you want see interactions as they
happens, and not later. As a note, we're also hiring growth product hackers
and JavaScript engineers.

If you're interested, shoot us an email at tech-jobs@lore.com, with
information about yourself, why you're interested, and links to any work/code
you can show off.

You can also find more about us and our open positions on our jobs page
(<http://lore.com/jobs/>)

------
jaredmck
Location: Chicago <http://www.autoaccessoriesgarage.com/>

AutoAccessoriesGarage.com is growing fast, and we're looking for a Jr. Web
Developer to grow with us.

On an average week, you will:

    
    
        Create elegant solutions to complex problems associated with a quickly growing e-commerce company
        Enhance our internal software systems by creating or modifying existing components
        Collaborate with technology team on new initiatives to improve overall shopping experience
        Develop modules for communicating with vendors & suppliers via various web services
    

We need someone with:

    
    
        Experience in PHP, HTML, CSS, & Javascript
        jQuery and/or Rails experience preferred but optional
        Knowledge of Zend Framework a strong plus
        Strong familiarity with SQL, including parameterized queries, subqueries, table joins; PostgreSQL or MySQL experience preferred
        Familiarity with MVC & subversion or a similar version control system 
    

We are NOT looking for someone who:

    
    
        Only feels comfortable working in a traditional, stiff, big-corporation structure
        Tries to pass his/her problem solving on to someone else
        Thinks he/she is above sweeping up or taking out the trash once in a while
        Does not take joy in learning new technologies

------
Ronnie76er
Newtown Square, PA (Philadelphia suburbs)

konciergeMD (<http://konciergemd.com/>) is an early stage startup in the
Philly suburbs. We're building a product that changes how caregivers and
providers collaborate to deliver healthcare. We're a small, polyglot team with
diverse backgrounds. Our stack is Java/Scala on the back end and
HTML5/CSS3/Javascript on the front end. We care deeply about aesthetics. We
care deeply about coffee. We are seeking developers who are equally
comfortable with front and back end development and who understand web-scale,
high-availability, high-traffic application architectures.

We're looking to bring on a top-notch software engineer, a pragmatist focused
on shipping. We are open to contract or full-time work candidates. You will
play a role in shaping this product -- this is core to our culture, so bring
your opinions. We're generalists, but the path we're blazing will heavily rely
on Javascript, jQuery, Backbone.js, HTML5, CSS3, Java, Scala, Play Framework,
and Amazon Web Services. We're web first but mobile is quickly approaching on
the horizon. Bonus points if you have experience working with medical
informatics. Gold stars if you have experience working with big data, machine
learning, or semantic web.

If you're interested, ping ron@konciergemd.com.

------
derwiki
San Francisco, fulltime systems/ops and engineering, Causes -
<http://www.causes.com/joinus>

At Causes, use your programming powers to help nonprofits effect change on the
world! Ruby on Rails + jQuery stack, 12-ish person engineering team, the usual
startup perks (catering, snacks, soda, etc), gym membership reimbursement,
etc. Ways we're trying to make ourselves better engineers:

\- deliberate practice with our tools. If you are a vim user, we have the
programmer who wrote Command-T on staff and he's a great person to learn from
- every changeset gets pushed to Gerrit where it waits to get a +1 from our
build suite (that runs in 3 minutes) and a +1 from a human reviewer

\- over the last 4 months, we've upgraded from Rails 2.1 to 3.2.3 and are
using the static asset pipeline, SASS/Compass, and HAML. We're the largest
site I know of on Rails 3.2. We gave a presentation on the upgrade at last
weeks SF Rails meetup, slides at causes.github.com/migrating-rails-talk

\- everyone is encouraged to take one hour from their day to learn about
something they wouldn't otherwise (aka study hall)

\- every story is scoped so that it can be completed in less than a day. We
don't branch, we just work on top of master. We've found that the closer we
stay to master, the less needless work we create for ourselves

Causes is a great place to better yourself and better the world. We're
particularly looking for a systems/ops/network engineer to help wrangle our
colo. Apply through the site or adam@causes.com if interested!

------
bengl3rt
San Francisco - Full Time

Senior Backend Software Developer - Peek

What is Peek?

Great trips are built on the special experiences you share with friends and
family, yet they're often difficult to find and a pain to book. Peek is
changing this by curating a list of the best things to do in a given location
and putting them within reach - via personalized recommendations on your
computer, tablet, or mobile phone. We help travelers uncover a hidden gem in
their neighborhood, find the perfect weekend adventure, or plan an epic
journey.

Who we're looking for

We're looking for an experienced backend architect/engineer to drive and
create our initial product, and to grow with the company to take on leadership
positions. A passion for solving hard problems and building beautiful products
is a must. You'll be engineer #4 at Peek and have the opportunity to own large
parts of the system going forward.

Peek's distributed web services backend is powered by Ruby on Rails and
MongoDB, hosted on Heroku, while our UI is made awesome by Backbone.js, Sass,
CoffeeScript and beautiful, responsive visual design.

What else?

We'll set you up with a shiny new Mac and a big monitor, steps away from a
fridge/kitchen that can satisfy any craving. We do weekly team picnics (or
Peekniques, if you will) but also love cooking in the office when not
discovering new places to eat. We're a diverse, travel-loving bunch and our
beautiful sun-lit office is centrally located on Montgomery MUNI/bart.

Please give us a shout at jobs@peek.com

------
jekor
REMOTE DevOps - deviantART, Inc.
([http://deviantart.theresumator.com/apply/tevH3P/DevOps-
Engin...](http://deviantart.theresumator.com/apply/tevH3P/DevOps-
Engineer.html))

We're an Alexa top-150 site with a very small and tight DevOps team. For
leverage, we automate as much as possible and build tools when they don't
already exist.

You'll be working directly with a few other senior DevOps engineers. You will
not have to report to any non-engineer managers.

Did I mention that the position is remote?

~~~
pickettd
Would you mind answering a couple of extra questions about the opening? My
email address is in my profile if you'd prefer not to post yours here. Thanks!

------
dave_redswan
New York City | Full Time | Open to Covering Relo Costs Developers | Designers

We automatically create 3D models of real spaces that you can see, design &
share on the web.

We have paying customers and are and backed by two of the highest profile seed
funds in tech, one on the west coast, one east coast firm.

We are looking for developers, especially people who are interested in
computer vision problems and potentially have experience in online 3D
technology. Technologies we currently use include: Ruby, Rails, Python,
Blender, JS, CouchDB, Meteor, Heroku, Git, OpenCV, Unity, OpenGL and graphics
accelerators.

By joining us now you'll have the opportunity to be part of a founding team
and to help set the culture & long-term software architecture of our company.

We are a small, technical team with diverse backgrounds. We've worked for
companies such as Zappos, Microsoft (Kinect/Xbox), Knewton, Bonobos, TellApart
& Accel Partners. We're graduates of schools such as MIT, Harvard, Carnegie
Mellon & Brown.

We're fortunate to be working out of Class A office space donated by one of
our investors and we're working hard towards long-term profitability.

To inquire, or apply, please email dave@lofty.com with "Hacker News" in the
subject line. Please include: * A quick introduction * Your portfolio, resume,
or Github account * Any other materials you'd like us to see

------
rvivek
Location: Mountain View, HackerRank.com

What? Imagine a room in SF where all the top engineers from Google, Facebook,
Apple, etc. come by everyday and spend a couple of hours? The value of that
room is incredibly high. Now, let's expand the room to contain the best
problem solvers (hackers, PhDs, math studs from Weizmann, etc.) across the
globe hanging out every single day. This room has the potential to define how
the world functions.

At HackerRank.com we're building this room online.

How? Every programmer has something that attracts her to code - bot-vs-bot
contests (eg: aichallenge.org), functional programming challenges (eg:
4clojure.com), quick hacks over twitter API's, etc. This can be for fun or to
learn a particular programming concept or anything in programming (eg:
vimgolf.com has greatly improved my vim skills)

We're taking the complete experience and adding an interesting social
component to it. It's going to be a fun place for programmers to hang out.

Team: We're a young team at Mountain View, recently funded by Y-combinator and
a top VC firm. You'll be an early engineer in a real hardworking team of
hackers. Our culture is defined more on persistence than "talent".

Tech stack: We use ROR, backbone.js, coffeescript, neo4j, EC2.

Preview: youtu.be/-p44yPm2wy0

Apply: Please mail your online coding profile and the biggest hack you've done
to hackers [at] hackerrank [dot] com

------
newhouseb
San Francisco, IOS Developer. Full Time. We’re inventing a new kind of
photography for when photos just aren’t enough. Close your eyes and imagine
your favourite memory - say christmas morning as a kid. You’re probably not
thinking of a rectangle in a void (i.e. a picture), nor are you thinking of a
moving rectangle in a void (i.e. a movie), you’re probably thinking of an
entire world that you’re standing in the center of. We make an IOS app that
allows you to save this entire moment into a seamless spherical photograph
called a bubble that you can save and share with others.

We’re a small, four person team - including the intern who made Yelp’s
Monocle, a designer from Cooper Union and a computer vision genius. We raised
$2 million in a heavily oversubscribed round of funding from August Capital.
We spoke at TED (sorry, no video!), have offices on union square in San
Francisco and have an app that has an unparalleled ability to induce
uncontrolled smiles of glee when people first see it.

We’re looking for someone to be our point person for IOS development. We
actually all have IOS experience (and a really cool app in progress), but
we’re looking for someone to grab the bull by the horns and focus on IOS full
time (as the two engineers are focused on computer vision and ‘all the other
boring engineering’ respectively). You’ll be a pretty big deal at our company.
We’re pretty lucky in that our technology spans everywhere from advanced
computer vision to WebGL and HTML5 to Python, PostgreSQL and Redis to low-
level run-loop optimizations for UI responsiveness, multithreaded OpenGL, GCD,
core data synchronization, etc. It's a lot of fun.

Send me an e-mail at ben@bubb.li

------
streeter
Educreations (<http://www.educreations.com>) - Full Time or Intern in Palo
Alto, CA

Want to use your skills as a force for good to improve education for all?
Here's your chance.

At Educreations, we believe that the world's best teachers should be available
to all students.

As a first step, we've made it easy for teachers to create amazing online
video lessons. Our top-ranked app transforms the iPad into a mobile lesson
recording studio, and hundreds of thousands of teachers and students are using
it daily to learn from each other anytime, anywhere.

We're looking for some rock stars to help us redefine online teaching and
learning. We were part of the first cohort of Imagine K12 and are looking to
grow the team.

If you want to make a dent in the universe and are a strong Python hacker,
have experience with Objective C or are an awesome designer, we want to talk
to you.

<http://www.educreations.com/careers/#jobs> or
<http://educreations.wufoo.com/forms/join-educreations/>

We are looking for:

    
    
        Full-stack Engineer (Python)
        Lead Mobile Engineer (Objective C/Cocoa)
        Lead Visual Designer
        Technical Interns

------
etrgreg
Location: New York, NY

ExpandTheRoom, a boutique creative agency, is looking for full-time Mobile
Developers (Windows Phone 7, iOS, Android) as well as PHP Developers and UX
Designers. We have a truly excellent team of developers and designers, and a
fun work environment and culture. We'd also consider internships.

You can email us at iwannawork@expandtheroom.com, or check the site:
<http://www.expandtheroom.com/jobs>

------
angelixd
Chicago - London

Cohesive Flexible Technologies (<http://cohesiveft.com/>) is expanding,
especially our Engineering and Support teams. Our products help traditional IT
departments transition out of the datacenter and on to cloud-based solutions.
We touch all aspects of the stack, including software-defined networking,
virtual machine manufacture, and automation deployment. We some room for
experimentation and research, and some of our products are direct results of
those endeavors.

What we want out of you:

* Multiple years of paid professional Ruby, Python and/or Java experience on infrastructure systems.

* For support, minimum of 24 months of paid professional technical support roles working with multi-tier, multi-server architectures.

* Supplemental work on open source projects a plus.

* If you have done Erlang, Clojure, Objective-C and want to use Ruby or Python, keep us in mind.

* Linux or Windows based, multi-tier, multi-server application architectures.

* Git is our standard.

* Computer Science Degree is highly desired; but willing to talk to experienced "wildcards" who can deliver despite the lack of formal credentials.

* Candidates who have built event-oriented, asynchronous architectures will get preference.

<http://www.cohesiveft.com/about/careers>

------
onsports
OnSports - San Francisco, CA - Lead iOS Engineer (H1B is fine)

OnSports is looking for world-class engineers that want to be part of
something big. We are passionate about imagining and creating the next
generation of social sports apps. We foster a team of like-minded self-
starters and fast learners who are excited to expand on this vision. You will
work closely with our existing platform and design teams to improve upon and
build new applications for our growing user base.

Requirements: 1 year or more development experience building feature-rich
visually striking mobile products, strong understanding of Computer Science
fundamentals, BS/MS in Computer Science or equivalent experience

Nice to have: Experience developing social products, have designed/coded
backend APIs in a standard language (Python, Ruby, Java, etc), have released
apps to the AppStore (please send us links!)

Application Instructions:

To apply, please submit a resume and a brief note describing what you would
bring to OnSports. Send to jobs [at] onsports [dot] com

OnSports builds social applications for sports fans and we are focused on
mobile platforms and technologies. We expect this role to be competitive and
are looking for someone truly exceptional to join the team. Compensation
commensurate with experience.

------
yeet
Path (San Francisco)

Android Engineer

At Path we believe in the art of high quality software craftsmanship and
design. Our culture is centered around happiness and empowering engineers to
have creative freedom. We are committed to building a world class technology
company where engineers love to work.

In addition to writing high quality software, we seek individuals who also
enjoy the other aspects of building a new company: designing features, making
good product decisions, programming at all levels of the stack, creative
marketing and recruiting, and the wearing of many hats.

We are looking for extraordinary talented engineers who share similar values
and who are looking to join our small family. Above all we look for passionate
individuals who enjoy the craft and seek to live balanced and happy lives.

Responsibilities

Collaborate around the creation of new and existing features. Craft and
maintain world-class Android experiences. Implement beautiful user interfaces.

Requirements

B.S., M.S., or Ph.D. in Computer Science or equivalent or 4+ years of
professional engineering experience. Experience engineering, releasing, and
supporting Android applications. Proficiency in Java. Expert ability to get
things done on a small team.

Ideally

Expert knowledge of Java. Experience building consumer products. Experience
using Git for source control.

------
gregstock
San Francisco(SOMA)

Eventbrite - 200 employee late stage start up LAMP environment.

Software Engineers, Front End Engineers/Web Developers.

Eventbrite is an online service that people everywhere use to create, share,
and join any event imaginable. Whether it's a photography class with a local
artist, or a sold-out concert in a city stadium, Eventbrite makes it happen.
We enable event creation, promotion and ticket sales. We help people discover
events that match their passions. And we let everyone share the events they're
creating or joining, bringing more people together around the world.

We're quite excited to have been nominated for a Webby this year. We've also
been selected as one of the Best Places to Work in the Bay Area by the San
Francisco Business times for two years running.

Eventbrite is on the hunt for experienced, professional, and highly motivated
Senior Web Software Engineers to join our team. The perfect candidate will
have experience with at least one full web technology stack, an eye for great
design and functionality, and a knack for pushing projects from conception all
the way to production. If you love coding, working on cutting edge projects
and technologies, and want to be part of our amazing team, we want to hear
from you.

greg@eventbrite.com

------
williamu
We. Know. Scale.

Ooyala is hiring developers to tech leads to principal engineers!

Key roles: <http://jobvite.com/m?3oKXpfwe> More about us:
<http://jobvite.com/m?3oKXpfwe>

You take risks, challenge yourself, pursue ideas and change the way millions
of people view their world. The sort of stuff that makes the hair on your neck
stand straight. What you do isn’t work, it’s play.

We are a startup that leverages massive amounts of data to give consumers the
best personalized viewing experience - on a massive, global scale. Our
products support cross-device continuous playback (start watching on your
tablet, and immediately continue on your TV) and user-specific content-
recommendation. We build massive video processing systems that scale to fleets
of thousands of machines. Our APIs are called thousands of times every second
and our publishers serve more than a hundred million viewers every month. We.
Know. Scale.

At Ooyala You’ll get to build at every level of the technology stack of this
cutting-edge system: client-side Javascript, large-scale real-time data
processing, high performance non-blocking API servers. Work with autonomous
teams - all of whom love to get their hands dirty, develop new products and
tools while keeping an eye on the overall system’s quality, performance and
malleability.

Ready to do your next greatest work?

Key roles: <http://jobvite.com/m?3oKXpfwe> More about us:
<http://jobvite.com/m?3oKXpfwe>

------
martinshen
San Francisco SoMA - (Local Preferred) First Hire! Front-End Developer [Full
Time]

NO HTML/CSS NEEDED! :)

UpOut is a venture-backed startup that helps people discover the most amazing
events and experiences happening around them. We’ve helped thousands of people
have a crazy night out, a magical first date and more. Come help us create
millions.

We’re a 3-man team located in SoMA, San Francisco. Our environment is focused
but we have fun too. If you’re passionate about having fun and helping others
have fun and want to get in early at a growing startup, UpOut is a place where
you’ll thrive!

The Ideal Profile:

We’re looking for a front-end developer with experience using PHP, JavaScript
and MySQL. HTML/CSS skills are not necessary. Added bonuses for Python or Java
skills and super bonuses for iOS or Android skills. Candidate is looking to
get experience at an early stage startup.

Work Environment:

Our service is built on PHP, MySQL, Apache, Nginx, Python, Elasticsearch,
Sphinx and Memcached. We’re hosted on AWS (EC2, RDS etc.) and use Github.

We are flexible with hours but we do morning standup meetings at 11:30AM every
day for status reports.

Compensation + Perks

Competitive salary with substantial equity for the right candidate.

We provide snacks, coffee and other goodies. Benefits compensation.

Please email me with HN Job as the title at Martin@UpOut.com

~~~
SamHo
Yay!

------
rileywatkins
San Francisco, CA — Software Engineers

InstaEDU (<http://instaedu.com>)

InstaEDU is an on-demand video tutoring marketplace. We're making personal
study help accessible and affordable for everyone.

We're looking for ambitious full-stack engineers who love working on a wide
variety of challenges to join our team. As we transition from prototype to a
global web application, we need new teammates to help develop key features,
scale our infrastructure, and take an algorithmic approach to improving
product effectiveness. This is a unique opportunity to play a major role on a
small team and help millions of students get personal academic attention.

Our tech stack includes Python, JavaScript, and MySQL. We also use a few
third-party APIs such as TokBox, Facebook Chat, and Firebase.

Benefits:

* Small team where everyone has a major impact

* Competitive salary with great equity compensation

* Casual, open office environment

* Medical, dental and vision insurance

* Downtown San Francisco location close to awesome food and easy transit

Requirements:

* Proficiency with Python, JavaScript, HTML, and CSS

* Passion for InstaEDU’s product and mission

* BA/BS degree with a strong academic record (or equivalent work experience)

Feel free to ping me at riley@instaedu.com if you have any questions. To
apply, send your resume, GitHub profile, blog, and/or any projects that you're
proud of to jobs@instaedu.com. If you're awesome, we want to hear from you!

------
upjohnc
Nashville, TN

Fresh company in eDiscovery needs an experienced MVC framework guy. Can work
remotely (REMOTE).

JavaScript JavaScript expert. Experience with DOM manipulation and MVC
frameworks. We like Angular JS, but are looking for guys who have experience
with frameworks such as Ember, Backbone, etc. Experience with canvas,
animation frames, RaphaelJS for pretty presentation - drawings & graphs.

HTML, CSS3 Extremely capable in HTML and CSS3, SASS/SCSS, TwitterBootstrap

~~~
wallawe
How can I get in touch with you? Email not provided in profile

------
utefan001
DC area (VA/MD)

\--US Citizens only--

5 weeks vacation

56 open positions

Hiring Admins and Developers

Novetta Solutions <http://www.novetta.com/current-openings.html>

Our capabilities include large-scale data analytics, entity resolution,
information sharing, cyber security, cloud computing and custom solutions
development. We have a proven track record of delivering exceptional value to
our clients while solving their most difficult and challenging problems.

------
nmiller214
Washington, DC or Baltimore

Parking Panda

Parking Panda was founded in 2011 and is backed by a group of awesome
entrepreneurs and angels. Our team is young, passionate, and excited about
building something that will change an industry. We work from a small office
in the Federal Hill neighborhood of Baltimore and from an awesome shared space
in the heart of New York City. As an early member of the Parking Panda team
you will get to work directly with the founders, you'll own a substantial
piece of an ambitious startup, and you will work in a fun and fast-paced
environment every day.

What We're Looking For: C# / SQL Developer You have a passion for solving big
problems and building products that will reach millions of people. We are
looking for a well rounded person to join our team that is comfortable
building both internal and external APIs for both our website and our
partners. At the same time you should value an elegant UI and streamlined UX
for your users and build with that in mind. Knowledge of data analytics and
solving big problems using data is also a major plus. We don't care about your
formal education as long as you can impress us with something you've built and
you have a great personality.

UI/UX Engineer Parking Panda is looking for an UI/UX expert that is truly
passionate about the front end. We're looking for someone with a mastery of
Photoshop CSS3, and HTML5 and if you have good Javascript skills that is a
huge plus. You value snappy UI, efficient code, and live for a beautiful user
experience. We don't care about your formal education as long as you can show
us something beautiful you've built and you have a great personality.

Learn more at www.parkingpanda.com/jobs or email nick@parkingpanda.com

------
sofuture
Canvas Networks (USV Funded) is looking for engineers #3 and #4 to join a
small close team building the rich-media community platform of the future. Our
stack is Python/Django/MySQL/Redis/a whole-lot-of JS/EC2 and our deploy
process is "git push" -- if the tests pass on Jenkins the code is
automatically deployed, which happens twenty times a day. We're generalists
and looking for the same, so it doesn't matter what specific tools you've used
before. If you pick things up quickly, if you're always curious, if you're
constantly thinking about the next big problem and solution then we're looking
for you.

The job title says "Software Developer" but really we're looking for "Software
Entrepreneur" or a "Startup Engineer". Shipping a great feature is important,
but positively changing user behavior is the ultimate success criteria. Built-
to-spec takes a backseat to moves-the-metrics. If you want to build something
you can point at and say "I made that happen" then we're looking for you.

Things we'd like to see:

\- Strong development fundamentals

\- Web development experience

\- Python experience is a plus, but not requisite

\- Bonus points for experience with EC2, Redis, Javascript, iOS/Android

\- Motivated to build stuff

Free lunch, flexible hours, one of the biggest arcades in Manhattan (3
cabinets!), competitive salary and full benefits (health, dental, vision),
take-what-you-want vacation.

Our office is in Union Square, Manhattan. If you don't live in New York City,
we'll pay to fix that.

Shoot an email to jobs@canv.as with a resume, a link to your github, webpage,
etc. and tell us about something cool you've built.

------
marc_provost
Location: Palo Alto or Montreal - Full Time. We have two offices.

Cinemagram (<http://cinemagr.am>) is an application for creating awesome
hybrids between photos and videos. We are growing fast and are looking for
talented individuals to help us bring this new medium to the masses.

Like everyone else we are looking for talented people, more precisely people
that are better than us :) We have many needs and I'm not keen on requiring
specific skills, as long as you are bright I want to talk to you. Cinemagram
heavily uses openGL, does a lot of video processing and computer vision. The
challenges are great. We want to use the phone to its limit and the
application in its current state is only the beginning.

Note that we also need help with the back-end. If you have experience scaling
a massive site or an app, I want to talk to you too :) We need help on the
Android front as well.

We haven't made any technical hires yet. It's a great time to join us. You'll
have tremendous impact on the product. The pay will be super competitive along
with a generous options package.

Feel free to contact me directly : marc@cinemagr.am, looking forward to
talking with you!

Marc, co-founder

------
mikebo
Seattle, WA

Familiar

Familiar turns your many devices into social picture frames. More at
<http://familiar.com/> We're hiring software engineers who like building user
facing products. We use a wide variety of technologies from CoffeeScript to
Objective-C, so lots of opportunity to learn something new. If you're
interested in hearing more about what we're up to, my e-mail is mike [at]
familiar-inc.com

------
pemulis
Location: San Francisco, CA and Portland, OR - Remote OK

iOS Developer - Full-Time

Giftr is a fast-moving, funded, pre-launch startup building a social wishlist
for kids. The founder is a Silicon Valley veteran and former Apple engineer
who has built several companies, resulting in two IPOs and multiple
acquisitions. On our iOS development team, you will build and scale apps that
solve real-world problems for millions of families and bring people closer
together.

As one of our early team members, you will have a great deal of ownership over
your own work and play a crucial role in the future of the company. We offer
competitive salary and benefits, with generous equity, free lunches, sailing
trips, and Apple gear. We’re a team with huge ambitions but a focus on
concrete results and quick iteration.

If you're an iOS developer with a startup mentality and a passion for taking
on challenges and building cool and useful services, send us links to some of
your projects. You should be an expert in Objective-C and have apps in the App
Store that we can try out. Experience with HTML5, JavaScript, animation, or
Android app development is a huge plus.

Contact us at funjobs@giftr.com

------
bryanmig
NYC - Full time - iOS and Android developers

FieldLens

We are hiring both an in-house Android developer and iOS developer for
FieldLens, a venture-backed startup in the heart of Manhattan’s Flatiron
district. You'll be responsible developing new features and iterating and
maintaining our existing application.

Our Android application currently specified for API Level 8 (Android 2.2) and
up.

Our iOS application is being built for iPhone using iOS 5, uses Core Data for
local storage. After launching on iPhone we will target iPad as a universal
application.

FieldLens is a technology startup focused on bringing a beautifully designed
enterprise solution to the construction industry. Our application is a fully-
networked solution with robust back-end services driving functionality across
any platform. Designed mobile-first around the actual needs of the
construction professional, our mobile applications work completely offline.
It’s time for the awesomeness of apps to change a big old broken industry.
Join us and make it happen!

We’ve got a great team and work in an awesome shared workspace in the thick of
the NYC startup scene. Over the past several months we’ve been building
Version 1.0 and are headed into beta soon. Recently seed funded, its now time
to build out the team. No annoying management meetings, no dress code, and
there is a beer bottle (with the FieldLens logo) on our dev team’s desk. We
work our butts off but also know how to have fun.

We'd like you to have the following skills: \- Experience with SQLite
databases, JSON and RESTful web services (Spring framework) preferred \-
Seriously good OOP skills \- Solid Java or Objective-C

Sound interesting? Shoot an email over to matt at fieldlens.com

------
joschka
Providence (RI) - Lead Software Engineer LoveGov - www.lovegov.com

We are a young start-up out of Brown/RISD building a political social network
and one-stop shop for politics. We make getting informed and participating in
politics easier by tailoring content to our users based on their worldviews
and where they live. Through our unique matching mechanism, users get to find
out where they stand in relation to the political world and are matched to the
politicians/causes they want to get involved in. Check out our beta at
www.lovegov.com. We are going live in September.

Our mission is to develop tools that facilitate democracy. We are committed to
non-partisanship, government transparency and the right to individual privacy.
Our vision is to build a platform that makes politics accessible to every
single citizen of the world, from a local to a federal level. We believe in
the vision of Democracy 2.0 and digital governance. We hope you do too!

Experience with one or multiple of the following: Responsive Web Design, CSS,
JavaScript, Python, Django, MySQL and server administration. Please contact
max@lovegov.com if you are interested.

------
dwwoelfel
San Francisco, CA, Full Time

CakeHealth

Software Engineer

We're looking for brilliant people to help us build a platform that can fix
the U.S. health care system. We believe that your benefits and care options
should be described in simple language, that you should always have immediate
access to all of your data, and that you should always know what’s covered by
your insurance.

We've raised money from some of the top angels and funds in Silicon Valley,
and have been featured on the Today Show, in Forbes, Wired, TechCrunch, and
the Wall Street Journal, to name a few.

We have a big vision for where Cake Health can go from here, which is why
we're looking to build our team. You will be a critical team member that will
have significant responsibility. You are bright, hard-working and resourceful,
and most importantly, you are excited by the challenges and opportunity for an
early-stage startup to change the world.

We’re always eager to talk with anyone who has a sharp mind and a passion for
detail. Right now we are particularly interested in hiring relentlessly
resourceful software engineers who can deliver on key features and delight our
growing user base.

Send your details to jobs@cakehealth.com.

------
jcs
London, UK - Rangespan (<https://www.rangespan.com/jobs>)

Our technology stack includes Python, Django, Flask, MongoDB, MySQL, Hadoop,
Hive and ElasticSearch, running on Amazon AWS (See our Amazon AWS
<http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-studies/rangespan/> and MongoDB
<http://www.10gen.com/customers/rangespan> case studies).

* Support Engineer

We are looking for a Support Engineer to join our small team of developers and
data scientists, to ensure the smooth running of day-to-day technical
operations. The Support Engineer is the first line of contact for our business
team and customers (suppliers and retailers), and is responsible for providing
high-quality technical support for the Rangespan platform across a wide range
of technologies.

* Software Developer

Rangespan is always on the lookout for world-class Software Developers to join
our technology team. Ideal candidates are seeking a broad, varied, and hands-
on role and bring the pragmatism and maturity necessary to manage their own
day-to-day responsibilities.

* Data Scientist

Data science is the heart and soul of Rangespan’s product, and is essential to
its success. Data Scientists at Rangespan are helping to build the world's
largest catalog and most efficient order management system. Typical projects
include application of machine learning techniques (categorisation & ranking),
statistics (time series prediction), natural language processing (information
extraction), information retrieval and more.

Please get in touch at jobs@rangespan.com

------
dawson
London, UK. Full time (<https://www.howareyou.com>)

We're hiring for the following positions:

    
    
      - Senior UX/UI Designer (£70,000)
      - Senior Ruby on Rails Developer (£70,000)
      - Front-End Developer (£50,000)
      - Ruby on Rails Intern (Paid, salary depending on experience)
      - UI/UX Intern (Paid, salary depending on experience)
      - Can you help us scale to 500,000,000* users? lets grab a beer.
    

How are you? is a venture funded and internationally award winning healthcare
startup, based in Cambridge, Beijing and now London. Winner of the most
prestigious Institute of Engineering and Technology Innovation Award for best
IT Technology and HealthInvestor Award for IT innovator of the year.

You will be working from our new London warehouse with lovely period features
and great natural light situated in the heart of the tech start-up scene near
the Old Street roundabout and only 5 minutes walk from Old Street Station.

<https://en-gb.howareyou.com/jobs>

* <http://goo.gl/g39am>

------
glou
Quirky.com - Full Time - NYC

Quirky is a social product development company where people from all around
the world submit invention ideas to our website. With the help of our
passionate community, we select the best ideas each week to develop together
and try to bring them to market. If an idea actually makes it, then everyone
who helped along the way gets a piece of the pie. You can find our products at
retailers such as Target and Bed Bath & Beyond.

Quirky is a rails shop, and we work with lots of fun technologies like AWS,
mongo, iOS and heroku to name a few. We're a small team that works on lots of
big, fun and interesting problems. We just moved into a brand new, fully
custom office space in Chelsea (might be the coolest office you'll find in
NYC). Oh and we also had a reality show on the Sundance Channel last year.

We're looking to hire rockstar rails, front end and back end developers.

More details here: <http://quirky.theresumator.com/apply/>

If interested, shoot me an email greg at quirky dot com.

Relocation is available for well qualified candidates (I moved from SF to NYC
to work here!)

------
lamplighter
Toronto

Uken Games is looking for talented developers to help us build mobile games in
JavaScript+Rails. We are also looking for web engineers / devops with a
passion for performance and scaling.

We are a profitable startup (~35 employees) experiencing massive growth, with
hundreds of thousands of players a day across iPhone, iPad, Android,
BlackBerry and Facebook.

More info at <http://uken.com/jobs>

------
ladon86
ClassDojo

FULLTIME or INTERN in SAN FRANCISCO, CA

ClassDojo is used by thousands of teachers to manage students’ behavior in the
classroom, using real time feedback and rewards that can also be shared with
parents. We're an edtech startup funded by some of the biggest names in the
valley, and we're one of the fastest growing education companies of all time.
PG has invested in us, but we didn't do YC.

We've built a product that makes a real difference and gets huge engagement
with millions of kids, and we're about to take it to the next level, hopefully
with you on board. If you're a strong hacker who wants to use JavaScript to
change the world, apply here:

    
    
      --------------------------  
    
      https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-classdojo/  
    
      --------------------------  
    

Or email jobs@classdojo.com. You can read about the work and environment here:
<http://www.classdojo.com/jobs>

We are looking for:

    
    
      * Lead Software Engineer
    
      * Lead Front-end Developer  
    

If you think you're a good developer but don't fit into those buckets, get in
touch anyway.

------
eevo
Madison, WI, Chicago, IL - Full time positions

Networked Insights (<http://www.networkedinsights.com>)

Networked Insights is a marketing decisions platform that is revolutionizing
marketing. We use social data to empower marketers to make smarter decisions.

Our group is growing rapidly and you'll get the chance to work with a ton of
great technology with lots of really smart people. We're pushing the
boundaries of machine learning and linguistics, big data, and we make a few
pretty cool webapps too. We've secured a 20 million round of funding last
fall, and are becoming more profitable every day.

Check out some of our open positions here:
<http://www.networkedinsights.com/about#slide4> (not exhaustive). Not on the
list - we also host research interns, have some openings for QA, and several
engineering related openings not listed. If you're passionate about what you
do and our mission interests you, please apply even if there is no position
that matches your skillset.

------
jakehow
New York, NY, Full Time

Zipmark (<http://zipmark.com>) is a real time checking payment network. We
build mobile and web applications that enable users and businesses to process
payments, settle debts, and transfer funds without onerous fees or
sequestering funds in stored value accounts ( think Paypal, et al).

We are looking for:

* Full Stack Front-End Engineers: We have a diverse set of problems to solve and accordingly work with many technologies: Javascript, Ruby, JVM, Objective-C, Redis, PostgreSQL, Risk analytics and ML, etc. Currently looking for someone to slot in on to the team with strong front-end skills (Ember application).

* UX/Design: We value designers who can build beautiful applications and can actually do work in this medium. Like a painter or photographer should understand the chemistry of their medium, you should be fluent in the tools of this one. To us that means: HTML5, CSS, JS, Interface Builder, working with templating languages, source control(git), etc.

Interested? Send me a note: jake@zipmark.com

Please, no 3rd party recruiters or outsourcing firms.

------
aliscott
Edinburgh, UK. PlanForCloud (from RightScale)

* Quotes we love - "In God we trust; all others must bring data." - W. Edwards Deming - "Warning! Notice is given that any person found Pilfering, Stealing, Robbing, or Committing any code without first testing will be summarily hanged." - We have this as a big poster in our office

* What technology do we use? Ruby, Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, jQuery, PostgreSQL, GitHub, Heroku, Amazon Web Services and many open-source codebases. Our simulation software is based on Ali's PhD research.

* Who are we looking for? We are looking for smart front-end and back-end Software Engineers who can get things done, you'll be core member of the engineering team and take part in daily 15-min status meetings. Ideally you should have: \- Strong computer science fundamentals gained through a degree in computer science or equivalent \- Experience in developing web applications, and can show us your personal/work projects \- Experience with a scripting language (Ruby, Python, PHP), model-view-controller framework experience is a plus \- Be comfortable developing for and on Linux environments \- Strong interpersonal and problem-solving skills, with excellent verbal and written communication skills \- If you are applying for a front-end position, you should have experience of HTML, CSS, JavaScript and developing rich client-side applications. UX and UI design experience is a big plus. \- If you are applying for a back-end position, experience with API design (REST) and relational databases is a plus.

* What's the next step? Sounds good? Email us at info@PlanForCloud.com and let's get talking. Feel free to include links to your LinkedIn, GitHub and any project websites.

More info here: <http://www.planforcloud.com/pages/recruitment.html>

------
capkutay
Palo Alto, CA (Downtown Palo Alto)

WebAction (<http://www.WebAction.com>) - Full Time or Intern

WebAction is a start-up looking to fill the gap between big data and
transaction data. We have our initial funding and we are now building out our
core engineering team. Our seasoned founding team has multiple successful
exits; including some of the key enterprise infrastructure software that you
use today.

We are located in a newly-renovated office in famous downtown Palo Alto. You
can walk to the Apple store in 7 minutes, Starbucks in 8 and the train station
in about 15.

Skills you should have or at least be interested in learning: Large-scale
distributed systems, Highly available, highly scalable architectures, Hadoop
(MapReduce / Pig / Zookeeper), Data Serialization (Avro / Thrift / Protocol
Buffers), Bytecode generation and injection, NoSQL / BigData (MongoDB /
Cassandra / HBase), Real-time messaging (0MQ / Kestrel / Kafka or similar),
Real-time event processing, Continuous Queries

If you are interested in joining, email us at jobs@webaction.com

------
toponium
Boston, MA -- Full-time LuckyLabs

Our motto is "If you're going to squander your life, please, do it with us."
And we feel the same way about our careers. So if you, like us, are excited
about devoting your brief, precious time on Earth making mindless
entertainment for the vast messy mass of humanity, you have found the best
place to do it. Welcome!

We are committed to producing the finest "snackable entertainment" ever to
clog a router or cause a traffic snarl. (Of course we don't advocate playing
our games while driving. Just at red lights. And maybe stop signs, depending
on the intersection. Or just pull over, will ya?)

We are looking for smart, talented software engineers, app developers,
creative designers and social-media/marketing geeks. Experience helpful but
not required. More details here <http://angel.co/luckylabs#recruiting>

If you want to have massive fun and stimulation creating apps and content that
provide massive fun and stimulation to the human race, please let us know...
jobs@luckylabs.com

------
djeebus
Atlanta, GA - Kabbage (<https://www.kabbage.com>)

Kabbage is a financial technology company that is revolutionizing the way
small businesses get capital to grow. We have a patented technology to perform
real time analytics to determine the credit worthiness of a small business,
and then to provide that business with funding to grow. Small businesses and
online merchants are underserved by banks who often view them as just a credit
score. Kabbage leverages data sources such as Ebay and Amazon shopping
activity, UPS shipping data, Facebook, Twitter, and dozens of other data
sources to turn the lengthy and cumbersome 7+ week process of applying for a
loan that often results in a “no”, into a seamless process that provides
instant funding to businesses in less than 7 minutes. We are passionate about
helping small businesses to grow and prosper.

Our systems are build on top of ASP.NET MVC 3, WCF, jQuery, Entity Framework,
KnockoutJS, and other delicious code bits.

For more info, email jobs@kabbage.com.

------
aaronjg
Brooklyn, NY Full Time

Custora (YC W11) is a customer analytics tool that helps retailers earn more
from happier customers. To be a little more specific, we can point to a single
retail customer and paint a meaningful portrait with his data: How much he’ll
spend, how often he'll make purchases, what types of products he's inclined to
buy, his predicted likelihood of returning, and more. Custora also integrates
with email marketing providers and customer support systems to fuel a
seamless, iterative flow of insights to actions.

From Fab.com to Etsy, some of the fastest growing and respected names in
retail are using Custora on a daily basis.

Who We’re Looking For

We’re looking for a developer to join our core team. Our web stack is Ruby on
Rails, and our analytics are done in R. Experience with these technologies is
a plus, but we’re open to sharp developers with experience building products
for the web in general.

Where We Are

Location-wise, we’re in Brooklyn, NY. We love it. Progress-wise, we’re a YC
company from Winter 2011. We’ve recently been featured in the New York Times,
GigaOm and BetaKit, and in the last 2 months we’ve had more signups than in
the previous 10.

Day to Day Here’s a taste of what happened last month:

Aaron implemented a Dirichlet Latent Class Multinomial to power customer
archetype analysis based on customer purchasing behavior.

Martin made dramatic improvements the email marketing part of the product. He
made it easier for our clients to launch multiple email tests in parallel, and
added four new email providers to our growing list of integrated partners.

Jon and David worked together to completely redesign the interface of the
application. We moved from an interface that focused on browsing through
dashboards to one that delivers answers to specific questions.

Outside the office, Corey and Dave manned a booth at a big e-retailer
conference and developed a Blackjack-style Custora game to play with
prospective clients.

What We Offer

Our compensation is competitive with anyone on the market. Since you’ll be a
core member of the team, meaningful equity is part of the package. We offer
comprehensive health coverage, including a dental and vision package. Lunches
are paid for and we usually eat as a team. We do happy hours at least twice a
month and play bocce ball competitively (sort of). Our vacation policy is
based on trust — take what’s needed and keep the rest of the team up to speed.

Let’s Chat

If you’re interested, apply online at <http://www.custora.com/careers>

------
bendilts
Lucidchart - Salt Lake City, UT

Lucidchart is a rapidly growing tech startup looking for great backend
software engineers to join us at our headquarters in Utah. At Lucidchart, we
build killer graphical web applications requiring highly available, secure and
scalable backend services. Talent and ability to learn are more important than
years of experience.

You may have seen Lucidchart demoed during the second Google I/O 2012 keynote:
<http://t.co/sd6GgZvy>

We're hiring BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEERS. Lucidchart runs with various
decoupled services in a Linux environment using Scala, PHP, MongoDB and MySQL.
At Lucidchart, your responsibilities would include enhancing existing
services, building new services, integrating with 3rd party applications and
ensuring services are highly reliable and scalable.

Requirements: * Talent

Recommended experience: * Have built large products / applications * Scala or
Java * PHP * MySQL or other relational database * NoSQL databases (MongoDB
especially desirable) * Opscode Chef or Puppet * Cloud computing (AWS)

We're also hiring FRONTEND SOFTWARE ENGINEERS. We build killer graphical web
applications that push the boundaries of what's possible in the browser.
Lucidchart is powered by one of the largest Javascript codebases on the
Internet, optimized so that the user experience is indistinguishable from an
installed native application. Come help us show the tech world what can be
done on the web.

Requirements: * Talent

Recommended experience: * Have built large products / applications *
Javascript * Google Closure compiler/library * CSS/HTML/DOM manipulation *
jQuery * node.js * Native app development on Android and/or iOS * Facebook
APIs

All applicants email resumes to jobs@lucidchart.com.

------
kstenerud
San Francisco, CA (full-time, intern, H1B welcome)

MindSnacks - <http://www.mindsnacks.com/>

We build wonderful educational games in San Francisco. If you are nice and
want to help us make splendid products, we'd love to hear from you.

Over 4 million people have downloaded our apps and Apple voted us Educational
App of the Year in 2011.

Backend engineer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/zmC1GW/Backend-
Engi...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/zmC1GW/Backend-
Engineer.html)

Mobile engineer (Android or iOS) -
[http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/5t4zzv/Mobile-
Engin...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/5t4zzv/Mobile-
Engineer.html)

Generalist engineer -
[http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/cj0OWK/Generalist-E...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/cj0OWK/Generalist-
Engineer.html)

Game designer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/19JX7q/Game-
Designe...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/19JX7q/Game-
Designer.html)

Lead UI designer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/FDm1vD/Lead-UI-
Desi...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/FDm1vD/Lead-UI-
Designer.html)

Games producer -
[http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/QkgdTJ/Producer.htm...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/QkgdTJ/Producer.html)

Product manager - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/bc0fOZ/Product-
Mana...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/bc0fOZ/Product-Manager.html)

For more info, visit www.mindsnacks.com/careers or email us at
jobs@mindsnacks.com

------
jobi
Boston MA, full-time

Test Automation Developer

litl is looking for a Test Automation Developer to join our growing Copley
Square-based software team. litl is the company that brought you the litl
webbook, a computer that lets you enjoy the web without worrying about
anything else and winner of numerous national and international awards. litl
is currently bringing multiple consumer photography applications to market.

litl is searching for a motivated developer with testing experience to help
the testing team identify automation opportunities in our existing test
suites, develop automated test cases and maintain the testing environment. As
a Test Automation Developer you will work as part of the larger development
team that's building exciting mobile applications for iOS, Android and Windows
mobile.

Skills & Requirements

Solid proficiency in Python, Ruby or a similar scripting language (experience
in Objective-C and/or Java would be a plus). Familiarity with UI test
automation frameworks. Adaptable and flexible to changing priorities. Self-
motivated and comfortable working in both team/solo environments. Excellent
written, verbal, and organizational skills. Desire to work in a fast moving
environment where code quality and system stability are a priority.

Potential Responsibilities

Develop, maintain and refine a suite of automated test cases (functional,
smoke, load, regression). Extending the functionality of test frameworks to
fit our evolving needs. Document and maintain testing environments. Executing
automated and manual tests. Tracking results of automated tests and logging
defects. Verification of bug fixes. Review technical design specs and provide
recommendations on specific testing challenges and strategies.

About litl

We're a small computer company with big ideas. Located in Boston, we also have
people in London, Brazil, the Greek Isles...you get the idea. Our 60 person
team consists of software developers, hardware engineers, industrial
designers, user experience experts, graphic designers, software testers,
evangelists, logistics gurus, and top-notch customer support. An unlikely mix,
perhaps, but what we have in common is passion for creating compelling user
experiences. Our four-year pursuit has been continually fueled by enthusiasm
and excitement about our diverse set of projects. The results are always
simple, useful, and delightful.

jobs@litl.com

------
emcienjobs
Atlanta, GA Software Developer for Complex Web Applications

Emcien develops four products wrapped around a patented pattern-detection
algorithm. Using the basic concept of detecting nodes and arcs, these
applications solve problems in manufacturing, retail, and law enforcement.
This computation, plus big datasets, create some complicated problems. Our
software engineering team takes algorithms from our research team and embeds
them into Ruby on Rails web applications which are hosted on the Amazon
Elastic Cloud.

We are looking for more developers to join our team. If you mastered the
concepts behind web development and have experience dealing with the web
stack, Emcien is willing to train you in Ruby on Rails. This position is an
excellent opportunity for anyone who wants to make the transition from Java,
.NET, Python, Php, or oCaml.

Since we are a small, delta-force team of developers, each team member dives
into a variety of code. Although you do not have to be an expert in each of
these areas, this position will expose you to CoffeeScript, MySql, Amazon RDS,
SASS, HAML, Backbone.js, and several other technologies. This means that your
skills will advance with the latest ideas and innovations in web development.

Skills & Requirements

Must Have \- Experience designing and building complex software systems \-
Experience with a dynamic language (Python or Ruby preferred) \- Experience
with a web framework such as Rails, Django, Pylons, CakePHP, CodeIgniter,
Express.js, etc. \- Experience with the unix command-line tools (beyond 'ls'
and 'cd') \- Basic understanding of relational databases

No Remote, No H1B

More info: <http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/sof/3127047915.html>

or

emcienjobs@emcien.com

------
davidblondeau
Burlingame, CA - Collaborative Drug Discovery (CDD)
(<https://www.collaborativedrug.com>)

CDD is growing and financially stable. Our software helps scientists manage,
analyze and collaborate around their drug discovery data (chemistry and
biology). We are are in a great position to support the evolution towards more
collaboration, specialization and distribution in a market that has been
historically closed and secretive. The model has been successful with academic
labs, small biotech startups, very large collaborations (like the Gates
foundation TB initiative or MM4TB in Europe), and government agencies.

We just grew the software development team from 2 to 5 over the last 3 months
bringing in some awesome people and are looking for at least one more full-
stack software developer
(<https://www.collaborativedrug.com/pages/employment>). As one of the core
developers, you need to be comfortable working or interested in building
expertise at every level of the stack.

The application is based on Rails but it is way more than a simple CRUD app.
We have many projects involving web development, data visualization, data
processing, scaling, security, privacy, usability and other software
challenges to make our scientific application collaborative, engaging and
rewarding. We are also starting working on an API.

It is perfectly OK if you do not have experience with any of the languages or
technologies we currently use (Ruby/Rails/JS/MySQL/Solr...) as long as you can
learn those quickly. CDD is a great place if you want to have a lot of impact
and like to take on projects and responsibilities. We offer market salary and
meaningful equity.

If you are interested, contact work@collaborativedrug.com, you will get an
answer from one of the developers.

------
rparet
Cambridge, MA - Full time Engineers at Crashlytics
(<http://www.crashlytics.com>)

Frontend, Backend, iOS and Android. Mobile apps crash over 1 billion times a
day - let's do something about it!

Crashlytics is the most powerful and lightweight crash reporting and analysis
service for iOS and Android. If you're interested in the intersection of great
UX, scalable systems, the mobile internet, and big data analytics we want to
talk to you!

We're an early stage startup looking for truly talented engineers with a
passion for clean code and great products. Our team is fast, smart and
independent -- with previous startup success.

We're small and growing rapidly, so it's important to us to have a great
company culture to support that growth. We offer all of the usual startup
perks: snacks in the kitchen, flexible work schedule, top-of-the-line gear
(Macbook Air, Thunderbolt display, iPad/Android Tablet), etc. Additionally, we
feel strongly that it's the culture created by shared values that really makes
Crashlytics a great place to work.

Here's a brief look at a few of the things we value: We focus on the modern
web - We don't support IE6, so you'll never have to worry about it! We love
feedback - you’ll be able to connect directly with customers who are using
what you’re building and use their input to make the product better. We’re
self-directed - We trust you to manage your own schedule, vacation, etc.
without complex policies or forms to fill out. We ship - we're huge fans of
TDD, build/measure/learn, and are moving towards continuous deployment. We
give back - We encourage open source contributions and community
participation. We’re hyper technical - Deep understanding and optimization are
in our soul - what can your code accomplish in 18ms?

Interested? Say hello to us at jobs at crashlytics dot com

------
jobi
Boston MA, INTERN or REMOTE, full time

Android developer

The Woven team is looking for talented people to join our Copley Square-based
team. We’re the company that brought you the litl webbook, an Internet
computer for the home that’s been hailed as a “design miracle” by Fast
Company, “truly new” by John Gruber, and “bold” and “refreshing” by Walt
Mossberg.

With the launch of Woven, our photo viewing app, we’re increasingly focused on
helping people enjoy their treasured photo collections through smart and
simple mobile apps, desktop software, and supporting services. More
information about Woven is available at its website, woventheapp.com.

As an Android developer at litl, you will build upon our Android app for
Woven. You will be bringing a wide set of new features, working closely with
our design, backend and QA teams. While initially working on Android, you will
have opportunities to explore other areas, such as iOS or backend development.

While our headquarters are in Boston, we have developers from various parts of
the world. Working remotely is common practice at litl.

Skill and requirements

. Proven record as an excellent Android developer, ideally a few applications
in the Google Play store.

. Strong emphasis on code quality and maintainability. Code samples are most
welcome.

. Experience with git strongly desired.

. Experience interfacing with web services is desirable.

. Experience with other platforms appreciated.

. Experience working in a small team of developers with strict code review
policies is appreciated.

About litl

We're a small computer company with big ideas. Located in Boston, we also have
people in London, Brazil, the Greek Isles...you get the idea. Our 60 person
team consists of software developers, hardware engineers, industrial
designers, user experience experts, graphic designers, evangelists, logistics
gurus, and top-notch customer support. An unlikely mix, perhaps, but what we
have in common is passion for creating compelling user experiences. Our four-
year pursuit has been continually fueled by enthusiasm and excitement about
our diverse set of projects. The results are always simple, useful and
delightful.

<http://woventheapp.com/careers/>

jobs@litl.com

------
theyoungceo
Los Angeles - Miracle Mile We are a bus tracking startup ("bus in x minutes")
- see www.ladotbus.com for a description of what we do. Customers include City
of Los Angeles, Merced County Transit, BP Oil, Cedars Sinai, USC, etc.

We need two hackers soon and are paying competitively with equity.

<http://www.syncromatics.com/jobs.aspx>

------
kharbin
Remote (Must be located within lower 48 though)

About Us: We are a fast growing, very disruptive platform in the global
web/mobile on-demand commerce space. We are a well funded start-up with a
customer base and growing fast but still in stealth mode.

What we are looking for: A highly motivated individual that can make an
immediate impact within our organization, leading our tech initiative and
overseeing a small team of developers. Can lead to C-level position with
equity options. This position is critical to our organization, will require
some long days and hard work, but could be extremely profitable for the right
candidate.

Skills Required: MS Stack. Azure - SQL - .net MVC - Knockout.js frontend. We
have a restful API for our partners to utilize and a web widget in knockout.
Our Restful API is also used by our SDK's for iOS. Android, and WP7 devices.

If you think this is you, send me an email with resume, phone number and a
convenient time to talk.

Ken Harbin kenh@DarkRoomTeam.com (DRT is not the company you would work for)

------
ecopoesis
Tingo - Charlestown, MA - Software Engineers - All Levels

Tingo is looking for brilliant, passionate engineers to build the next-
generation online travel agency—easy and fun to use, with innovative features
to save customers money. Our development process is agile but not dogmatic. We
have daily standups, test everything and deploy code each day. We abhor
unnecessary process and impediments. Tingo developers take pride in closing
bugs, implementing features quickly and solving hard problems.

Our offices at Smarter Travel Media in Charlestown, MA are just a block from
the Sullivan Square T stop. We have catered lunch on Thursdays and subsidized
take-out from local restaurants Monday through Wednesday. During most of the
year, we have company-wide Happy Hours on Friday afternoons.

We use the best tools money can buy including top of the line Mac or Linux
computers, 27+ inch displays and IntelliJ IDEA.

Come work at Tingo and disrupt the travel industry.

<http://www.tingo.com/jobs>

------
FredericJ
Lead engineer - Storify

San Francisco

Job Description

The lead engineer will work closely with company founders and the team to
establish product roadmaps and set quarterly goals as well as bi-weekly
release schedules. The person will lead and grow our existing strong group of
all-around developers working on a full-JavaScript stack (Node.js, MongoDB).
She/he will have the chance to grow and manage a larger engineering team as
Storify scales.

We are looking for a hands-on technical engineer who will lead engineering
from the front. We seek a full-stack coder with strong understanding of back-
end infrastructure who has experience architecting complex systems. The ideal
candidate has prior startup experience and loves building things from the
ground up. She/he can recruit engineers, and is also be experienced at
mentoring and guiding development teams. The lead engineer will be on the
ground floor to build the engineering team and culture.

Experience with search, relevance, ranking algorithms, social graph and news
feed data structures are a big plus.

Skill Requirements

\- Experience at a fast-paced startup \- History of managing and growing great
teams \- BS in computer science or similar degree, MS preferred (equivalent
work experience also taken into account) \- Ability to architect complex web
applications and APIs \- Ability to do profiling to measure and optimize
performance \- Strong JavaScript knowledge (Node.js) \- Experience with
MongoDB, Redis, Solr

About Storify

We have the ambitious goal of building the new information network for the
social web. For the first time in human history we have access to hundreds of
millions of people sharing what’s happening on this planet in real time on
social media. Storify users curate social networks to surface the voices that
matter and tell the story. Be part of our story at Storify.

------
eshvk
San Francisco (SoMa)

StumbleUpon ( <http://www.stumbleupon.com/jobs/> )

Hello all, My team, Applied Research, is rapidly growing. We are looking for
people who have done work in search (Lucene etc) and also in recommendation
systems. Any one who has done a bunch of stuff in Machine Learning, Scala and
worked with lots of data (Any members of the Hadoop family) is welcome to join
us trying to make better recommendations. We have been around for a while but
are in the midst of doing significant changes to our system which personally
to me has been an incredible learning opportunity. Please feel free to contact
me ( eshvk@stumbleupon.com) if you have any questions and I will get you
talking to a recruiter ASAP.

Perks:

Gym reimbursement, commute reimbursement, Uber Credits (yay!), free dental,
vision and health insurance, 401K match, and the usual toys like get a macbook
pro, play ping pong and wii. The best part of it is that we are in SoMa!

------
pittgrad
Pittsburgh, PA.

Software engineer for a research lab at the University of Pittsburgh:

<https://www.pittsource.com/postings/61037>

The software and systems engineer will develop and document data collection,
management and analysis tools for complex neurophysiological experiments. This
will primarily involve maintaining and continuing development of laboratory
database tools for data storage and management. The position will also include
development of software to integrate custom and commercial neural and
biomechanical data acquisition systems as well as development and support of
laboratory web resources. The candidate must have a strong software
engineering background with an interest in neuroscience and physics. The
candidate must also possess the ability to work and communicate effectively in
a highly team-oriented environment. A bachelor’s degree and 3 – 5 years
minimum relevant experience is preferred.

------
beaucronin
Prior Knowledge (SF), Full Time, Distributed Systems Developers and Machine
Learning Experts

P(K) is a small team in downtown San Francisco pushing the frontiers of
probabilistic machine learning to the masses. Our first product is Veritable,
a predictive database. We like to think of it as a database for things you
don't (yet) know.

We're passionate about discovering the hidden causes behind data, and are
currently split pretty evenly between machine learning experts, scalable
systems engineers, and people used to working with horribly messy, complex,
and sparse data. We're backed by Peter Thiel's grou, Founders Fund, who share
our commitment to long-term technical innovation.

<http://priorknowledge.com/join-us> describes a bit more about what we're
looking for, and you can always e-mail me (jonas@priorknowledge.com) for more
info! Or swing by our offices at the intersection of 3rd and Market to meet
the team.

------
ai09
NYC and San Francisco

Spreecast, <http://www.spreecast.com>

Spreecast is a way to bring people together online, face to face, for
conversations on topics they care about. For instance, two weeks ago we had a
star from the TV show Glee talking with fans from Italy, Brazil, the UK, and
the US. We are well funded, have a team of 20, and have offices in New York
and San Francisco. One of the cofounders previously started StubHub and sold
it to eBay.

We are bringing Spreecast to mobile and are growing a team of engineers in
NYC. We are always looking for engineers on our web and infrastructure teams
in San Francisco.

We're most interested in excellent engineers, regardless of which current
language/toolset they're currently using. We believe that excellent engineers
can quickly accomplish great things in a language that they don't already
know.

If interested, please send your resume plus links to apps/websites/projects
you have built to robert@spreecast.com

------
brandontreb
ELC is Hiring Senior JavaScript Developer (Portland, OR (or Telecommute))
<http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/eng/3175762781.html>

Where do you fit in? You will be joining a team of experienced front-end
developers working on a wide variety of projects, both web and mobile. You
will likely be hopping from project to project on a regular basis, depending
on which team has the greatest need of your knowledge at any given moment. You
will work closely with designers and developers to build usable and compelling
interfaces. You will have many opportunities to try new things and work on the
cutting edge of what's possible.

Who do we need? We need someone who lives and breathes JavaScript. Our team
has some experience, but we're looking for someone who writes their own
plugins and relishes the challenge of writing a solution from scratch. We want
someone who can help teach the rest of the team, and encourage best practices.
We recognize that JS is an increasingly central component of the types of web
and mobile apps we build, and we're looking for someone who can help take us
to the next level.

Who are we? We're not just another boring agency building brochure sites.
We're a growing development shop who specializes in building compelling and
usable apps using Ruby on Rails, iOS, and Android. We practice agile
development, which means you'll be working closely with the client, designers,
and developers at every stage, not just being handed comps and a deadline. We
reward hard work and believe strongly in a sustainable work/life balance.

Benefits 401(K), PTO, Medical/Dental Plans, Health Savings Account. Company
outings. Conferences and book budget. Creative work environment with beer-bust
Fridays, game room and fully stocked kitchen onsite.

If you think you're the right person for the job, send your resume and
examples of your work (ideally your github repo) to jobs@elctech.com

------
seanmccann
San Francisco

Freedom Freight

Rails Developer, iOS Developer

The last 50 years has seen the reinvention of almost every major industry
except for one: Trucking. Freedom Freight is here to change that by deploying
the world's first mobile platform for on-demand freight shipping. Over $30
billion dollars a month is spent trucking freight around the US, without it,
the country would grind to a halt overnight. In a such a massive market, it's
hard to believe that the entire industry today still runs on phones and fax
machines, but until now, it has. This means millions of hours are wasted and
thousands of drivers are sitting idle or driving empty. We are changing that.

We're looking to bring Rails and iOS developers on the team. We're a small,
flat company and this is a fantastic opportunity to join a great team trying
to conquer one of the largest markets in the US.

If you think Freedom Freight would be the perfect fit, send an email with your
info to sean@freedomfreightusa.com

------
stock_toaster
Portland, OR or San Francisco, CA

PlayHaven

Hiring for:

* Python Backend

* Operations

* Android

See <http://www.playhaven.com/team> (scroll to bottom) for more info.

Don't fit into one of the posted job descriptions, but feel the work is right
up your alley? Drop us a line anyway. We are always on the look out for
awesome folks.

Shoot an email to jobs+yc@playhaven.com to bypass jobscore (of course jobscore
works too).

------
JangoSteve
Ann Arbor, MI (or remote)

Looking for an amazing developer to join our small in-house team. You'd be
working with me on client work (being the CTO and dev team for startups),
internal projects, open-source projects, and even your own side projects. If
you want to check out some of our existing open-source projects, see
<http://os.alfajango.com>.

I have a pretty good network of developers, and so I usually just work with
people I know, but I like the HN crew, so I figured I'd put this out there.

Requirements:

An unbridled, unfettered, bursting passion for learning, building, startups,
and open-source. This doesn't necessarily mean you already have your own open-
source projects or side projects or whatever, though it helps.

We use mainly ruby and javascript (front-end and back-end) and git, but we
also like experimenting and welcome new experiences.

Application Process:

Ha, no. Just shoot me an email (in my profile) and we'll talk.

------
edmundhuber
San Francisco, CA, full time.

Threadflip is pioneering a new social shopping experience by offering women a
simple way to convert their closets into a dynamic boutique-like experience,
and capturing the collaborative energy of shopping with friends.

We are looking for seasoned engineers to join our team of three. Our stack is
Rails 3, with Redis and Postgres as our stores. We use HAML/Sass/Coffeescript
& jQuery for creating beautiful cross-browser experiences. Our site runs on
EC2 (no Heroku) with all of the benefits and challenges that brings.

We offer:

* competitive pay and benefits,

* an office located right off the N at the ballpark,

* catered lunches and a pair of fun office dogs (you can bring your own too).

We're looking forward to talking to you! Please come visit our jobs page for
more info: <http://www.threadflip.com/jobs> , or email jobs@threadflip.com
directly -- tell us about yourself and your experience.

------
mikebabineau
Rumble - SF Bay Area (Redwood Shores, CA) -- <https://www.rumblegames.com>

We're a new, well-funded startup making and publishing AAA games for browser
and mobile. We're making real games for a large audience. Not ultra casual,
not niche-y.

Our first title is a cooperative multiplayer 3D action-RPG. Think Diablo on
Facebook. But free-to-play, and no big download. No obscure plugins, either --
we use Flash, but you wouldn't believe it. Adobe says they've never seen
anything higher quality in Flash.

Seriously, check out our trailer: <https://www.rumblegames.com/kingsroad> (and
that was 6 months ago)

We're in closed beta. Let me know if you want to give it a test drive.

Rumble is backed by Google Ventures and Khosla Ventures ($15mm series A). We
have one of the strongest founding teams the gaming industry has ever seen.
(No, really: <https://www.rumblegames.com/about/our-team>)

We're both a developer and publisher of games, and we need help on both sides.
If you want to develop the next generation of top-quality games, or you want
to build and scale infrastructure to 1mm+ concurrent players, this is for you.

Positions: <https://www.rumblegames.com/careers>

Engineers

* Platform -- Java/Groovy/Grails/AWS (esp. Senior/Architect and Lead/VP)

* Web -- HTML+CSS+JS+(PHP/Python/Ruby)

* Game -- Flash+AS3/Java/C/C++/C#/Unity

* Data -- Hadoop/R+ML/Stats

Other

* Producers

* Product Managers

* Analysts

* Artists

* Designers

Drop me a line: mike.babineau@rumblegames.com

------
dale-ssc
Charlotte, NC, USA -- on-site only

Socialserve.com is looking for a system administrator!

Socialserve.com is a registered non-profit company founded in 1999 to develop
affordable, effective web-based applications to help those in need across the
United States. Our business is software, so we have a lot of technology that
needs looking after, and we're looking for a great system administrator to
help us with that.

We're a small company using OS X on the desktop and Linux on our servers. We
rely heavily on other open source software as well, including Python, Git,
Apache, PostgreSQL, PostGIS, and OpenVPN. We maintain all our own server
hardware, our own networking and e-mail infrastructure, and we even use
Asterisk for our phone system.

We're looking for someone who:

* Has experience as a Linux system administrator

* Has a strong foundation in networking

* Loves to automate his/her job and has the skills to do it (i.e. knowledge of shell scripting at a minimum)

* Is an independent problem solver

* Has no problem wearing a number of hats in a small business, including architecture and planning, server maintenance, and desktop support

* Is a friendly person and a good communicator

In return we offer an easy-going, productive environment with a minimal amount
of bureaucracy and friendly, smart coworkers (myself excluded). You'll have a
lot of freedom to solve our problems your own way, which will give you plenty
of opportunities to learn new technologies and expand your skills.

Please note that this position requires you to be on-site at our headquarters
in Charlotte, NC.

If you're interested, please send your résumé to employment@socialserve.com,
or you can see more details about this position at
<http://www.socialserve.com/jobs/>.

No recruiters, please.

------
zacwitte
=Real-Time Engine Software Developer=

Want to work on challenging, core technology with a smart team for a well-
funded company in San Francisco?

We're PubNub, the real-time engine in the cloud that developers use to build
massively scalable real-time apps. We've got hundreds of customers, and
process billions of real-time messages each month. We develop software close
to the bare iron and measure performance in microseconds. We are an all-star
technical team who have been part of successful acquisitions in middleware,
enterprise, and consumer software companies. We are looking for an exceptional
developer to help lead our "core" engine development and future technology
strategy.

Our ideal person is someone who lives and breathes code, and understands the
difference between C, Python, and Javascript. You are someone who isn't a
primadonna about a specific framework or tech. Someone cool to work with who's
comfortable helping grow a business and works well with others.

=Responsibilities=

As a member of the PubNub "Core" team, you'll:

* Build enhancements to our platform that help prepare us for trillions of monthly transactions * Design migration strategies that provide zero downtime for users * Help build the architecture that meets the needs of our product roadmap beyond our core current feature set * Enhance our load testing methodologies to generate "world-of-warcraft" sized load on our system * Explore various hardware & software strategies for milking the best performance out of various system configurations.

=Qualifications=

Great candidates will have:

5+ years of experience developing software on core technology frameworks in a
high scale environment Expertise with C, Javascript, Python, Erlang, and other
programming languages Real-time systems background, knowledge/experience with
Node JS, Tornado, and other similar servers. B.S or M.S. in Computer Science

Learn More: www.pubnub.com/jobs

------
XEKEP
Sunnyvale, CA. ☀ INTERN ok. Automatiks, Inc.

Today the lights are still off for one fifth of World population. Join us to
help us turn them on.

Ok, you’ve made programming a part of your life and love your decision.

* You have a project coded by you from start to finish and it was not your school assignment.

* You developed for web before and liked it.

* You are passionate about intuitive UI, data visualization and want to dive deeper.

* You are a quick starter - and by that we mean hours, not days.

✰ You feel comfortable with hardware. Not a requirement, but a huge advantage.

Please tell us about yourself. Use ascii text only and make sure you addressed
the items above. List programming languages you’re fluent in. What’s your
favorite? Why?

We offer a fast-paced startup environment, a company of fun, passionate and
sharp pros, and, initially, a place to stay in the SF Bay Area. We will
compensate you competitively.

<http://www.automatiks.net/jobs/>

------
e1ven
Waltham, Ma (Near Boston)-

SavingStar is looking for talent to help us revolutionize the digital coupon
industry. In particular, we could really use some additional Rails developers-

Requirements:

Solid grasp of computer science fundamentals

Experience building web applications at scale with Ruby (Ruby On Rails
preferred)

Capable of “full stack” design and development, from the database to the view
and everything in between

Comfortable working in a Unix based environment (Mac OSX and Linux)

Participate in the full software development life cycle, from requirements to
development to production support and troubleshooting

Able to work in a fast-paced, startup environment

Nice To Have:

Hands on experience with git

TDD and/or BDD with rspec and/or cucumber

Experience with “NoSQL” databases (MongoDB a plus)

From my own experience, I can tell you that SavingStar is a great company to
work for - We have a great atmosphere, collaboration without micromanagement,
and we're working with some very big brands and making something cool. What
else could you want? ;)

Send me a email.

------
ryen
Coffee Meets Bagel - San Francisco, CA. Full time - Lead Python/Django web
developer

Coffee Meets Bagel ( <http://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/> ) is a new innovative
online dating startup making waves in New York and Boston and looking to
expand to the west coast soon. We've recently been featured in TechCrunch,
Glamour, BostInno, and several other major blogs and publications.

About the Job: We're looking for a lead Python/Django web developer to join
our early stage team and lead our engineering team as we scale our service in
terms of geography and users, apply machine learning techniques to our
algorithms, refine our revenue model, and continue to keep our customers
happy. You will have an opportunity to work with and learn from a highly
experienced technical advisor and great engineers. This is a market with huge
opportunity and we will look to you for best practices around architecture,
deployment and scaling the service to millions of people.

Requirements: - 2+ Years of Python development experience with some knowledge
of Django or similar web frameworks. You will be able to contribute to our
Django code base from Day 1. - A strong knowledge of the fundamentals of
networking, operating systems, and security. - A Bachelors Degree in Computer
Science or Computer Engineering or related discipline from a 4-year program. -
Agile. Intelligent. Creative. Problem-solver. Startup lover. You like finding
and working with outstanding engineers and want to help us build an awesome
engineering team.

Bonus: - Experience building back-end systems on a high-traffic, low-latency
web site. - Knowledge in Machine Learning/Graph Theory/Large-scale Data
Analysis is a plus - Experience working with, and contributing to open source
software projects is a plus—show us your github account or other online
projects if available. *Also looking for engineering interns, front-end
developers, and marketing/PR intern. <http://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/>

------
rockitrecruiter
San Francisco, Full-time

Company: The #1 App discovery platform in just 14 months, with clients such as
Zynga, Disney, Groupon, Expedia, etc. This small company of 8 people has
achieved profitability and is growing at a rapid pace. They reward users for
demoing and sharing new apps. The company is led by a former LAMP architect
turned iOS developer, who built this tool for his own use and has not looked
back. The company has aggressive growth plans and is on-target to IPO in the
next 18-24 months.

Requirements: \- 2+ year with LAMP stack technology \- Hands-on experience
coding in PHP, able to hit the ground running \- Strong MySQL experience, as
well as knowledge about Redis, Memcached, and MongoDB \- A focus on back-end
scaling and performance tuning experience

Nice to have: \- Experience building back-end for mobile apps \- Experience
working on small and dynamic teams

------
zacwitte
=Full Stack Software Developer=

Interested in working on huge multiplayer real-time systems?

We're PubNub, the real-time engine in the cloud that developers use to build
massively scalable real-time apps. We've got hundreds of customers, and
process billions of real-time messages each month. We develop software close
to the bare iron and measure performance in microseconds. We are an all-star
technical team who have been part of successful acquisitions in middleware,
enterprise, and consumer software companies. We are looking for an exceptional
developer to use creative thinking and some raw innovation to drive the
development of multiple aspects of the PubNub platform and tools.

Our ideal person is someone who can jump easily from a Javascript-based UI to
the back-end server code that powers it. Someone that can build a clean
interface that is quick and hides unneeded complexity, and is equally
comfortable building the server-side code to support it. You are someone who
isn't a primadonna about a specific framework or tech. Someone cool to work
with who's comfortable helping grow a business and works well with others.

=Responsibilities=

As a PubNub full stack developer, you'll be driving the architecture and
design of various next-gen elements of PubNub.

Come talk to us and we'll tell you more...

=Qualifications=

Great candidates will have:

* 3+ years of experience developing software that is end-user facing (enterprise or consumer) * Expertise with Javascript, Python, PHP, and other programming languages * Experience with web, mobile, and server-side development * B.S or M.S. in Computer Science...or just impress us by nailing our programming challenge below:

Learn More: www.pubnub.com/jobs

Apply by sending us some code that uses PubNub to create a creative "Hello
World" real-time application. A resume would be nice too. We promise that
everyone who applies and includes working code will get a response.

------
igurari
San Francisco (SOMA), CA - Full-time Engineers and Lawyers

Amicus Labs - <http://www.amicuslabs.com/careers>

We are mapping the legal genome. Using data mining, semantic analysis, machine
learning and human computer interface technologies, we are extracting deep
meaning from legal documents and creating the most powerful litigation tools
in the world. We are developing in Python, Django, JavaScript, and Java.

We are seeking both engineers with a strong interest in the law and lawyers
with a background in programming.

Requirements for engineers: 2+ years of experience. B.S. / B.A. in Computer
Science or equivalent experience. Strong interest in U.S. law.

Requirements for lawyers: 2+ years in litigation. J.D. from a top 15 law
school. B.S. / B.A. in Computer Science or equivalent experience.

Contact us if you are interested: careers@amicuslabs.com

------
PanMan
Amsterdam, Netherlands. FULLTIME & INTERN positions. We launched Skylines last
year at Techcrunch Disrupt, our mission is to organize the world's real time
photos. We currently process over five million pictures a day, crunching
gigabytes of data every day, are ramping up quickly, and generate a lot of
data in the process. We have some smart engineers working on our backend, on
various technologies (from Riak, ElasticSearch, Redis and Map-Reduce to Ruby
and Node.js) and are looking for developers who help us build the front- and
backends of our products. We're based in the center of beautiful Amsterdam
(Netherlands) in an active startup community. Current alpha product at
<http://skylin.es>. Questions? Shoot me an email at martijn@skylin.es.

------
seldo
San Francisco, CA. Full time. H1B okay.

With 50% of traffic is now driven by social media, and referrer information
increasingly useless with mobile clients and HTTPS, traditional web analytics
are no longer working. awe.sm is building full-featured social media
conversion tracking and analytics.

Right now and in the medium term, we're providing immediate value to our
customers by giving them firm numbers on the ROI of their social media
efforts, in terms of dollars, signups, pageviews or any other metric they
pick. Our APIs allow app developers to easily integrate social features into
their products and easily present the analyzed data back to their own
customers, without having to build their own processing clusters and
workflows.

Longer term, we want to know what's important on the Internet, and we believe
that instrumenting social behaviour is the way to do that.

We're looking for back-end engineers who are interested in learning how to
handle large volumes of data for aggregation, geo analysis, and graph
analysis, in close to real time. Our stack is mostly PHP and Ruby right now (I
know, I know) but we believe in simple parts loosely coupled, and also in
picking the right tool for the job, so you genuinely have the power to shape
the stack you work on.

We're also looking for front-end developers to continue to build out our GUI,
which is a backbone JS app built on top of the same APIs our customers use.

<http://totally.awe.sm/jobs?source=hackernews>

We're 13 people right now. We have a cool new office with awesome views (
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/seldo/6326815086/in/photostream> ) in the heart
of the Mission. We have catered lunches, and full health, vision and dental
coverage. We use an IRC server for team communication and are agile in the
sense that we move quickly and react fast, not in the sense of having attended
an overpriced training course.

~~~
jhstrauss
We're also looking for a great Platform Evangelist to own
<http://developers.awe.sm>, extend our tools for developers, and help get the
word out about what can be built with our APIs.

------
wferrell
Palo Alto, CA - Runway 20 Inc

We're building an intelligent assistant on your smartphone. We provide users
just the information they need right as they need it and simplify task
completion on the phone.

The deep technology problem is information retrieval and machine learning. The
user models we build help us make predictions and determine how and when to
present the information they need.

We're hiring Software Engineers and Data Scientists.

We generally look for a B.S., M.S., or Ph.D. in Computer Science or equivalent
Knowledge of Python and C++ Experience with web applications, databases and
machine learning A strong passion to always be learning

We're looking for great people to join our small (4 people), well funded by
top VCs startup!

Please email us at wferrell@runway20.com with your resume. We would love to
show you the product and share much much more about what we are building.

------
natgordon
Tog+Porter (togandporter.com) - San Francisco or REMOTE

CTO (Generalist)

Tog+Porter is a fashion start-up that pairs clients with stylists over video-
chat. Clients receive a box of curated fashions and keep what they love and
send back the rest. T+P has been in business for 3 years. The team is remote
across the USA. Distribution is in Oregon and Business development is based in
SF.

T+P has a really exciting opportunity for a developer to really make their
mark. The team has total control of the company, so they are looking for
someone who is not only a great coder, but an excellent systems thinker,
strategist and team builder. This job requires a full-stack developer who can
get things done fast.

The company is already at break-even and their revenue is growing quickly.

(I’m helping these guys make this technical hire. This isn’t my company, I’m
just an adviser.)

~~~
erdevs
Congrats to Tog+Porter for their write-up this weekend in SF Gate:
[http://www.sfgate.com/style/stylebytes/article/Tog-Porter-
ma...](http://www.sfgate.com/style/stylebytes/article/Tog-Porter-matches-
fashions-to-clients-3738807.php) Looks cool.

------
nubela
This is gonna be different, be prepared for a helluva ride.

Spawt, Singapore - Building a Google for real life.

Role: Dev intern Notes: You must be prepared to move to Singapore during your
time here. We will try our best to assist in the move.

We are building a recommendation engine for the best experiences around the
world by aggregating sentiments such as tweets, updates, reviews, etc. Open
Spawt app, you will be shown the best experiences near you, be it eat, shop,
or play. We just released our MVP 2 weeks back to great reception with
splashes on the local (Singapore) media.

We have aggregated feedback on our very minimal first release and am
aggresively iterating whilst monetizing all at the same time. (Yes, we care
about building a REAL business). We are exploring at moving our operations to
the US.

Did I pique your interest? Talk to me at nubela@spawt.me

------
XEKEP
Sunnyvale, CA. ☀ INTERN ok. Automatiks, Inc.

Electricity industry is ripe for a disruption.

A developer designing, coding, testing and troubleshooting software, firmware
and hardware

You are a CS or EE senior or recent graduate

* You have a project coded by you from start to finish and it was not your school assignment.

* You programmed for at least one of: RS-232, SPI, MODBUS or CAN

* You can probe a device using undocumented protocol in a matter of hours, not days

* You feel comfortable with electrical hardware, both analog and digital

✰ You are familiar with feedback control, Matlab. Not required, but a huge
advantage.

What is your favorite programming language? Why? ASCII text, please.

We offer a fast-paced startup environment, a company of fun, passionate and
sharp pros, and, initially, a place to stay in the SF Bay Area. We will
compensate you competitively.

<http://www.automatiks.net/jobs/>

------
abreckle
Visual.ly, San Francisco, CA The Position: Growth Hacker Intern Visual.ly is
looking for a growth hacker in training. Do you like working on the bleeding
edge? Are you comfortable whipping up code for the front-end and back-end and
measuring it's impact on growth? Are you excited about data and analytics? Do
you follow leading growth hackers like Andrew Chen and Sean Ellis? Help us
grow our data visualization community and platform to the next level. Note:
This is a developer position but requires someone with experience with web
analytics as well as some type of marketing background. Contact us through the
job listing on our website <http://visual.ly/about/jobs/growth-hacker-intern>

------
zinxq
Palo Alto - Full Time - Front-End Engineer VC Funded startup

You will have 4+ years of experience using your design and development skills
to build front-end interfaces across platforms (web and mobile). You have
command of UX and UI and have a good sense of typography and color. From time-
to-time your friends call you a "ninja" as it relates to your JavaScript,
HTML5 and CSS skills. You have built apps in Objective-C and have experience
with Core Data, asynchronous network requests, and multithreading. You should
be comfortable with the command line (Linux, BSD, or any other POSIX/Unix like
OS) and experience using revision control software (preferably git).

Health Insurance, competitive salary and equity package

jobs@refresh.io

<http://www.refresh.io/>

------
csmeder
We are adding 3 UX Designers to our UX team
[http://www.mindbodyonline.com/company/careers/ux-designer-
sa...](http://www.mindbodyonline.com/company/careers/ux-designer-san-luis-
obispo-ca)

We are looking to add a UX Director to work under our CPO and lead our current
UX team [http://www.mindbodyonline.com/company/careers/director-of-
us...](http://www.mindbodyonline.com/company/careers/director-of-user-
experience-san-luis-obispo-ca)

We have worked with Jared Spool over the last two years to create a design and
UX centric product/dev team. And he seems to enjoy his visits to our office
<https://twitter.com/jmspool/status/229995078897266688>

------
chauzer
New York, NY - Betterment (<http://www.betterment.com>)

FULLTIME

We're a VC funded tech startup simplifying investing and making it accessible
to everyone. We're located in SoHo in NYC and launched at TechCrunch Disrupt
in May 2010 and won for "NYC's Biggest Disruptor".

You can also learn more about us by scanning through our press coverage:
<https://www.betterment.com/reviews/>

Main positions we're looking to fill are:

Software Engineers (Java/full stack/generalists): * Java, Spring, Hibernate,
MySQL

Frontend Engineers: * Javascript, HTML5, Backbone, JQuery, Flex

Mobile Engineers: * Android, iOS

Email edwin[at]betterment.com or see <https://www.betterment.com/about/jobs/>
for more info

------
brookevd
San Francisco, CA (Union Square) Fulltime. H1Bs are gone for 2012...but if
you're good we'll work to figure out something.

Justin.tv's Twitch is the largest video game broadcasting site in the world
and growing FAST. We are adding over a million users a month, and are looking
for talented engineers looking to tackle challenging technical problems at
SCALE.

Not only have we been growing exponentially (6 million unique visitors in June
2011 to 19 million in June 2012) our engagement has been growing even faster.
Each unique visitor now spends over 75 minutes on average on Twitch.

Check out our jobs page at twitch.tv/jobs to get an idea of the problems we're
tackling.

Feel free to email me directly if you'd like to set up a time to chat and
learn more, or if you have any questions. brooke@twitch.tv

------
czue
Cambridge, MA

Dimagi

Role: Engineer/Adventurer/Do-Gooder

At Dimagi, your work can take you literally anywhere. We're looking for
talented, adventurous coders to dive in to one of our core mobile health
platforms already affecting hundreds of the world's poor and underserved. Our
team of top-notch coders has on-site experience in over 20 countries covering
East Africa, Central Asia, South America, and the Indian subcontinent, and
travel is an important part of every developer's experience. Dimagi's
prioritization of global impact and employee growth and satisfaction over the
bottom line makes Dimagi a continuously fresh, exciting, and genuine place to
work, and keeps us all honest about what we're in it for.

<http://www.dimagi.com/careers>

------
zburt
Lookout is a smartphone security company dedicated to making the mobile
experience safe for everyone. We protect mobile devices from malware, spyware,
loss, and theft.

We're growing our engineering team, and in search of senior software
engineers. Our engineers work in a range of areas, from JS/CSS/HTML, to Ruby /
full-stack Rails development, to Android/iOS development in Java / C / Obj-C,
working with MongoDB in the context of web services, distributed systems and
scalable network services.

Please get in touch if yod like to hear about what we're working on, our small
teams, open work environment, flat/transparent org, and how integral our
technology is to the ever-growing mobile ecosystem.

You can check out our current opportunities here:
www.mylookout.com/about/careers

------
phmagic
Las Vegas, NV - Full Time Mobile Software Engineer

Come play with robots and hack on weird electronics at Romotive. Romotive is a
robotics startup based in LV that focuses on robotic platforms that uses smart
phones as their brains. Because the robots are based on the smart phone, they
learn new behaviors through new apps. We're looking for an awesome software
engineer to build iOS apps for Romo (romotive.com). We're backed by Tony
Hsieh, David Cohen, David Tisch, Lerer Ventures, and a many other awesome
investors.

We'd love it if you have: 3+ years of experience developing for iOS or Mac

Addl Perks: \- Take what you need vacation policy \- Really good food, all the
time \- Housing and relocation \- Equity \- Full healthcare \- Competitive
Salary

Shoot us an email at founders@romotive.com

------
dhyasama
New York, New York - Full-time and Intern

We are hiring at Rallyverse. We are always looking for smart folks to join us.
Here is a list of our current needs:

    
    
      * Backend developer
      * Front-end development intern
      * Account executive
      * Client services rep
      * Social media strategist
    

And a brief company description:

In social media, your content is your ad. Rallyverse (www.rallyverse.com)
shows brands what to say and when to say it on Facebook, in Twitter, and in
their social ads. Rallyverse creates ready-to-publish status updates, tweets,
and ads from a brand's content, and ranks them based on their relevance to
real-time conversations in social media -- essentially, a cheat sheet for
social-media marketers.

Hit me up anytime: jason at rallyverse dot com

------
bharad
San Diego, CA

BrightScope , Front end developer, Full time

BrightScope is a four year old financial information startup in San Diego,
bringing transparency to opaque markets. We have an awesome team working on
challenging problems and redefining the 401k industry. We have excellent press
coverage and our website gets more than 1 million page views per month.

We are hiring front end developers with excellent CSS and JS skills.

Quick details: San Diego, Full Time. Strong startup culture, agile, full
python stack. [yes. We have back end engineering openings too]

For more details, please visit:
[http://www.brightscope.com/about/careers/#job_Frontend_Engin...](http://www.brightscope.com/about/careers/#job_Frontend_Engineer)

If interested, please send your resume to bharad at brightscope dott com

------
brianmwang
New York, NY - Fitocracy (<http://fitocracy.com>)

Web Developer

We are looking for exceptional software developers to help us take Fitocracy
to the next level. Our team is solving really tough problems all set behind an
awesome user experience that needs to scale to millions of users. You must
kick ass at Python, Django, and Javascript as well as be biased toward
shipping code and product. Since we are a small team, you will work not only
on product development but pretty much any other challenge we can throw your
way.

We are offering a competitive salary and equity ownership. This is for a full
time position in New York. And yes, we will help you relocate to the best city
on Earth :)

What You'll Be Doing

\- Work closely with the rest of the Fitocracy team and deliver new features
using Python, Django, and Javascript \- Help manage the servers and services
we use: AWS, Linux, MySQL, nginx, uwsgi, redis, git, and Celery \- Communicate
constantly with both the team and the Fitocracy community \- Track user
feedback and continuously iterate on it \- Test, release, and maintain your
code \- Make sure the user experience is consistently awesome

About Us

Fitocracy is a social network that empowers everyone to reach their next level
of fitness. Over half a million people use our web and mobile apps to track
their progress, compete against their friends, and get real world results. We
are building a world where fitness is possible for everyone. Enough of the
useless crap that's polluting the market these days. We're setting out to
change everything.

We are an 8 person team based out of NYC that recently raised money from a
variety of VCs and angels, including 500 Startups and Eniac Ventures. The
founders, having gone through significant fitness transformations in their own
personal lives, originally started Fitocracy in late 2010 as a way to marry
their love of fitness with their years growing up playing classic role playing
games like Final Fantasy and Everquest.

Contact

Email me at brian@fitocracy.com

------
abreckle
Visual.ly, San Francisco, The Position: Growth Hacker

Intern Visual.ly is looking for a growth hacker in training. Do you like
working on the bleeding edge? Are you comfortable whipping up code for the
front-end and back-end and measuring it's impact on growth? Are you excited
about data and analytics? Do you follow leading growth hackers like Andrew
Chen and Sean Ellis? Help us grow our data visualization community and
platform to the next level.

Note: This is a developer position but requires someone with experience with
web analytics as well as some type of marketing background. Contact us through
the job listing on our website.

<http://visual.ly/about/jobs/growth-hacker-intern>

------
paraschopra
Location: Delhi, India

Product: Visual Website Optimizer <http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/>

It's a solution that enables marketing professionals to easily optimize sales
and conversions on their websites using a variety of tools such as A/B
testing, multivariate testing, geo-behavioral targeting, heatmaps and
usability testing. We are fun, proud and fast growing with 1500+ paying
customers (including Microsoft, GE, AMD, EA Sports, USNews, etc.)

 _Who are we looking for?_

\- UI / UX / Design Engineer

\- Software Engineer - Web Technologies

\- Software Engineer - JavaScript

\- Customer Happiness Engineer

More information and company culture pictures at:
<http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/careers.php>

------
abreckle
Visual.ly, San Francisco, CA

The Position: Web Developer Intern

Us: We're a small team of people who are dedicated and have a passion for data
visualizations and infographics. We're nimble. That means we're following a
user-centered approach; we value people's feedback and iterate quickly.

You: You contribute to the code on each level of the stack working closely
with designers and fellow developers. You show an eagerness to learn and a
thirst for knowledge. You are comfortable context switching from project to
project. Help us build the next generation visualization software as a state-
of-the art web application.

Interested parties can apply by emailing us through our website,
<http://visual.ly/about/jobs>

------
abreckle
Visual.ly, San Francisco, CA

The Position: Growth Hacker Intern

Visual.ly is looking for a growth hacker in training. Do you like working on
the bleeding edge? Are you comfortable whipping up code for the front-end and
back-end and measuring it's impact on growth? Are you excited about data and
analytics? Do you follow leading growth hackers like Andrew Chen and Sean
Ellis? Help us grow our data visualization community and platform to the next
level.

Note: This is a developer position but requires someone with experience with
web analytics as well as some type of marketing background.

Contact us through the job listing on our website
<http://visual.ly/about/jobs/growth-hacker-intern>

------
nflath
Menlo Park, CA - FULLTIME, INTERN, H1B welcome

OptumSoft (<http://www.optumsoft.com/jobs>)

Our company is a startup focused on redefining the way distributed
applications are developed. We believe existing mechanisms for programming
distributed systems are difficult and error-prone. To solve this, we invented
a development platform to construct high-performance large-scale applications,
and we are building applications using this framework to validate our beliefs.

We already have customers using our software in production environments.

We're looking for engineers with C++ development experience that have an
interest in distributed systems and/or compilers.

If you're interested, please email me - nflath@optumsoft.com

------
gnubardt
Boston, Seattle, Paris Brightcove - <https://brightcove.com/careers>

We're hiring Software, DevOps, Systems & Sales Engineers, a Designer and more!

We're a cloud based content platform, running the leading Online Video
Platform (the largest number of streams after YouTube) and an emerging mobile
app framework. We also just bought Zencoder!

Our team is composed of people who are wicked smart & nice. We're growing fast
but everyone can (and does!) make a difference.

Perks: unmetered vacation, health, dental, vision, life, 401k. ample food.
friendly people everywhere. humble folks without temptation.

i've been working at Brightcove for 4 years and absolutely love it! Reach out
if you have any questions

------
meganelacarte
E la Carte (Palo Alto, CA) - YC S10

We're growing rapidly! E la Carte's Presto tablets allow restaurant guests to
browse menus of appetizing pictures, place orders, play games, pay and split
checks - right from the comfort of their seats, without having to wait.

We're not just building an ephemeral website or apps - we're building an
actual tablet as a platform and amazing software for restaurants across North
America!

Jobs: Front End Engineer, Software Engineers (Lead, Generalists, & Interns),
Sales, Design, & more

Perks: relocation, health benefit packages, no bullshit company culture, and
tons of flexibility: choose your own hardware, bike, meals, and schedule

For more info: www.elacarte.com/about

Do you like solving complex challenges? We do! www.elacarte.com/challenge

------
martian
San Francisco - Software Engineer

Thumbtack is hiring awesome software engineers to transform the way services
are bought and sold online. We're Amazon for services. A quarter of a million
small businesses have listed on Thumbtack, and we connect those businesses
with new customers everyday. We're well on our way to being profitable and
growing quickly.

Our team is young and passionate and dedicated to good engineering. We have
extensive benefits, including a in-house chef, a gorgeous office in SOMA, and
money to spend on Thumbtack services every month.

Our delicious food culture was recently the top story on Inc.com.

Apply at <http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs>

Or email chris at thumbtack with any questions.

------
josereyes
San Francisco, CA (16th and Vermont) - Full Time - H1B OK -
<http://www.socialwire.com/jobs>

SocialWire is looking to add engineers #3 and #4. We are a well-funded seed
stage startup, a small team of smart engineers from Google, Yahoo!, Sony and
various startups. We're backed by First Round Capital, 500 Startups and other
angels including Joy Ito. Our goal is to combine social-savvy with Computer
Science to generate highly targeted, personalized advertising that's as
awesome as Amazon recommendations.

Technologies we use:

Python, C/C++, JavaScript, Node.js, PHP, Java

Random Perks: \- Free Food and snacks (healthy and unhealthy) \- Gym
Membership \- Dog-friendly \- Pick your machine

------
andrewljohnson
TrailBehind is hiring iOS developers, contract-to-hire. Remote work OK, see
our post on StackOverflow. We make awesome navigation apps, for people who
live and work on the fringe:
<http://careers.stackoverflow.com/employer/jobs/30000/listing>

We have hired 3 contractors in the last couple of weeks, one Android and two
iOS. We'll typically ask you to do a small paid project, and then go from
there. Your hourly rate is whatever you set it at for the first project, and
we'll engage further if we think it's a good value.

This is not your typical start-up - we are boot-strapped, profitable, and
employ over half woman.

------
cmatthias
Cambridge, MA (Kendall Square)

Software Engineer/Senior Software Engineer at Cogo Labs
(<http://www.cogolabs.com/>)

Cogo Labs is a company that creates companies, kind of like an incubator with
a twist: all of our ideas/startups come from within the company. We don't
offer investment in outside startups. Thus far we have had two major ($100MM+)
acquisitions, and a handful of smaller ones, and we are anticipating more in
the near future. Typically, once a startup we are incubating gets off the
ground, we hire employees into that startup and assist them with whatever they
need to make the company successful. Cogo Labs itself has around 40 full-time
employees now in our office in Kendall Square in Cambridge, MA.

I'm looking for a software engineer or senior software engineer to join my
team. You should have a degree in CS or a similar field, and experience
developing for the web, as most of our startups are web properties. Specific
experience in Ruby, Rails, and/or Python are a plus, but not absolutely
necessary. I'm more concerned with finding smart people than finding people
with specific skills.

I am currently developing new features for a web site that we run that gets
>50k unique visitors per day, and you'd be assisting in this effort. I can be
more specific if you're invited for an interview.

We are big on metrics and analysis -- there are grids of monitors (we call
them "NOC walls") all over the office showing up-to-the-minute stats about all
of our properties. I can code up a new feature, deploy it, and walk over to
one of the NOC walls and literally watch my change affect traffic on the site,
or revenue, or profit. It's a really fun place to work. Benefits and perks are
great as well (see <http://cogolabs.com/careers> for more info).

If you're interested, shoot me an email with your resume and a brief cover
letter (be sure to mention you saw this post on HN). Bonus points for
including a link to your github page or other code repository where I can see
some code you've written.

You can reach me at cmatthias at cogolabs.com.

------
stevewilhelm
Palo Alto, CA - Euclid Elements

Help Euclid digitize the physical world. Through innovative sensor technology
and data engineering, we’re arming brick and mortar retailers with a new class
of analytics to help them improve their profitability and shopping experience.

The dataset we’re providing is revolutionary, and we want our product
experience to be just as special. Current retail business intelligence tools
are clunky, ugly, and tedious. Euclid wants to break to mold by delivering
insights AND a beautiful and effortless product experience.

The Visual Designer will work closely with the Product and Engineering teams
to create this experience. Primary responsibilities will include prototyping
and designing user interfaces, producing gorgeous visual design, and
delivering production ready assets. The Visual Designer will also help make
sure the product is well represented on our website and in our marketing
collateral.

Things we’re looking for

\+ A unicorn with deep experience in visual and interaction design for web and
mobile

\+ Empathy for the user, can eliminate pain-points with minimalist interfaces

\+ Artistic ability to create beautiful graphics, textures and layouts

\+ Thoughtful communication of design decisions and processes

\+ Mastery of the Adobe Creative Suite and relevant prototyping tools

\+ Experience producing clean and accurate HTML and CSS

\+ Proven success working in a collaborative and iterative environment, takes
ownership of the product design while incorporating feedback from the team

\+ Obsessive attention to detail, misplaced pixels drive you nuts!

\+ Passionate about success, but also likes to have fun

\+ Believes that B2B products can be sexy too

Pluses

\+ Experience with charting, dashboards, and data visualization

\+ Portfolio that includes marketing projects such as print collateral,
company websites and branding

\+ Familiarity with javascript and other client-side programming languages

------
bluelu
Trendiction is hiring in Luxembourg City, Europe.

We do distributed crawling, content/article analysis/extraction, and reporting
through a multitude of sources (message boards, blogs, news, ...). We also
have an interface to analyze this data (<http://www.talkwalker.com>).

For more details, visit <http://www.trendiction.com/> and
[http://blog.trendiction.com/2012/07/06/we-are-hiring-java-
so...](http://blog.trendiction.com/2012/07/06/we-are-hiring-java-software-
development-engineers/)

Please contact me directly (Thibaut Britz, t.britz@trendiction.com) if you are
interested.

------
TomGullen
Who we are: Scirra! (<http://www.scirra.com>)

Location: London, UK (Twickenham, SW London)

We're looking for an ASP.net (c#) and Javascript developer to help develop our
website and to help develop a large Javascript web app.

We will pay a competitive salary for the right candidate! We are angel funded,
have been operating a year and have an extremely healthy stable revenue source
and enough cash in the bank to cover all wages.

More details and how to apply can be found here:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/22447/asp-net-c-
sharp-...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/22447/asp-net-c-sharp-and-
javascript-developer-fast-scirra?a=qwii82k)

------
thirdusername
Singapore - Kallang Area

Software Engineer / Junior Software Engineer - Full Time

Media Pop (<http://www.mediapop.co>) is a social media technology and
marketing firm. We support big name brands and agencies in Singapore in their
social media efforts and as the technology supplier.

Media Pop is almost entirely a Python and Django shop with a small but
technically competent and helpful tech team that work towards a common vision
of quality and a technologically pleasant work environment. Because we have
such an abundance of small projects, you'll often find yourself in the drivers
seat of the thing you are building.

The position:

Your role will be to come in and learn enough to take the load off our current
team. Which entails maintaining our current systems, and gradually taking
responsibility for full web projects.

Currently about 60% of the work involves Facebook applications. 20% games and
the rest is mobile and other initiatives.

Requirements:

* 1 years+ commercial experience in web development or fresh graduate. * Good communicator in English, we have a multinational team from all over the world. * A willingness to pick up and use Python and/or Django.

Some experience in web development necessary, you need to at least be familiar
with: * HTML/CSS/JS * At least 1 programming language. If it's Ruby, Python or
anything fancy (Haskell?) or flavor of the week (node.js?) it puts you right
on top of our list of people we want to interview.

Useful skills that you'll have or will probably learn:

If you have done anything relating to the following, that's awesome. If not
you'll pick it up as you need: * Python * Django * MySQL * Facebook, Twitter
API experience. * Git * Linux (Ubuntu / RHEL) * Amazon Web Services * Nginx *
Supervisord * Jenkins * PHP (only about 5% of what we do is PHP, we try to
avoid it) * WordPress * node.js * Ruby

This job opening is applicable to Singaporean or PR Applicants only (sorry,
we've filled out quota.)

Apply by emailing me at kit@mediapop.co.

------
rory_k
London, UK - Priory Solutions Ltd - Senior .NET Developer, no remote

If you are excellent at what you do and want to work somewhere with like-
minded people who have fun and build great software, come work with us!

We're looking for a top-notch developer to join our growing team, building
software that's mostly .net based but also touches on a variety of
technologies like Javascript (for Firefox & Chrome browser extensions as well
as front-end work), a little C++, some python, regex, SQL Server, SSRS,
Objective-C as well as ASP MVC, WCF, WPF, winforms, and more.

More about the job here: <http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/21960>

Rory

------
nfriedly
San Francisco, CA; Tipp City, OH

Sociable Labs is hiring for several positions including Front-End, Back-End,
Product Management/UX, QA Automation, Sales, and Marketing.

We're looking for smart engineers who want to enjoy their work.

Sociable Labs is a very learning-driven company, from our weekly Lunch-and-
Learn presentations to pouring over our analytics data to sending engineers to
various conferences. We also have weekly happy-hours because we like to have
fun while we're doing it :)

The team is currently around 25 members and slowly growing, more than half are
engineers.

<http://www.sociablelabs.com/careers/>

Email nathan@<company site> if you're curious about anything.

------
dberry
Location:Framingham, MA

Punchbowl.com

Senior Ruby on Rails Developer

Current technologies we use include: Rails 2.3, Rails 3, bundler, RVM, Git,
Shoulda, Rack Middleware, MySQL, MongoDB, Sinatra, Rails Metal, CoffeeScript,
Spree, and RabbitMQ.

Front End Developer

    
    
        You consider yourself an expert in HTML, Javascript, and CSS3
        You have deep knowledge of Internet Browsers (if you don't hate IE6, don't apply)
        You care about creating structured and maintainable code
        You have some experience with ActionScript/Flash
        You are eager to learn iOS tools and technology
    
    

<http://www.punchbowl.com/contact/careers> or contact me.

------
danielatc
Location: Berlin, Germany

patience - full stack engineer with focus on front end

At patience we are building an adaptive learning platform to bring a fully
personalised learning experience to the 7 billion different minds out there.
We believe that everybody should benefit from personal tuition that adapts to
his or her own needs, abilities and pace of learning. But since for most of us
a private tutor is not an option, patience is developing a system that models
the abilities of a tutor, accessible to all.

More information about the job offer can be found here:
<http://patience.io/jobs>

I would be very happy to hear from some of you in the hn crowd!

------
nichol4s
Amsterdam - The Netherlands - Javascript developer

We are working on a great new tool that will allow people to co-browse on any
website. See <http://sitesupport.com>

We are looking for great javascript developers that are willing to join us. As
an early team-member you will become partly responsible for our core service.
If you are not living in the Netherlands currently we can help you relocate.

You have in-depth Javascript experience, know everything about cross-browser
quirks and love playing with new technologies. But most of all you know how to
finish a project.

If you're interested send me a mail ( nicholas@sitesupport.com ).

------
rkabir
Boston, MA (Remote welcome, but onsite would be awesome)

ProBueno (<http://www.probueno.com>)

We're looking for an engineer and a marketing/growth hacker to help us change
the way people think about volunteering their time for charity.

(The engineering position lists front-end, but a back-
end/middle/generalist/whatever (we're on Rails) would be awesome - anything to
take some load off of me :) )

We're super early, angel-funded, and since you'd be employee #1, for the right
person, non-trivial equity is definitely on the table.

To read more: <http://www.probueno.com/jobs?hn=yay>

------
dabent
Santa Monica, CA (Los Angeles area) also possibly SF Bay area or other cities,
but most jobs are in Santa Monica.

TRUECar - Put simply, TrueCar brings transparency to auto pricing and so far
we are getting a solid piece of a huge market.

We've got lots of positions for Python, front-end, Java, .NET, database, Linux
system engineers, and more.

I joined TrueCar a year ago and love it. I work with smart people on hard
problems and have a pretty nice view from our offices:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/sdjkfcfgjfu35nk/2012-07-18%2020.12...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/sdjkfcfgjfu35nk/2012-07-18%2020.12.33.jpg)

Contact me (email in profile) for details.

------
acuity12
Santa Barbara (Summerland)

FindTheBest.com

We are looking for developers and a MySQL wizard. Our platform is built on a
LAMP stack and hosted on AWS. We also utilize mongoDB, sphinx, and redis.

If you have what it takes, you may be rewarded with a chance to compete in our
new coding challenge!

About FindTheBest: Led by DoubleClick founder Kevin O'Connor as CEO, we are a
passionate, fast-paced team dedicated to building the world's best comparison
engine. We are backed by Kleiner Perkins and are experiencing rapid growth
with 10M visits a month (10x greater than 1 year ago).

Official jobs page: <http://www.findthebest.com/jobs>

------
eoin_murphy
We're looking for mid to senior level C# developers in Chennai, India. No
Remote I'm afraid.

We are a small company with ambitious plans to disrupt the equity management
space targetting companies ranging in size from garage startups to
multinationals. We work in small teams of up to 5 employees across a range of
projects and there's no shortage of interesting problems.

We're using a MS development stack incorporating SQL Server 2008, .Net 4.0 and
ASP.NET MVC 3 (we will move to 4 once it comes out). We run as close to an
agile development process as we can and we feel you can never have too many
unit tests.

For more contact emurphy@globalshares.com

------
benth
Seattle, WA - ExtraHop Networks - <http://www.extrahop.com/jobs>

We do network-based application performance management. That means a customer
can understand what's going on in their datacenter without having to deploy a
software agent anywhere.

We have several positions open. We're interested in talking with people who
enjoy C, TCP/IP networking, systems programming, GPGPU programming, parsing
and/or HTML5/JS/CSS programming.

If you want to work at a company with a strong engineering team, founded and
run by engineers, this is the place. Send us an email at jobs+hn@extrahop.com.

------
imp
Cleveland, Ohio

SparkBase, a leading provider of gift and loyalty programs.

We're hiring developers. If you have Ruby, Java, or PHP experience, we're
interested. These are full-time positions. No remote.

Within the first six months of work, you will design, prototype, implement and
deploy one or more core SparkBase platform services.

Perks:

* Full insurance benefits: Medical, dental... for you and your family.

* We have brand-spankin' new offices - and they're pretty spectacular.

* All the coffee you can drink.

* Macs or Linux desktops, two if you need 'em. Big 'ol monitors.

* We pick people over degrees... and reward awesomeness.

More details at: <http://sparkbase.com/contact/careers/>

------
flippyhead
JavaScript / Ruby Developers REMOTE WORKING ENCOURAGED

We're hiring JavaScript and Ruby developers to help us build social software
for conferences and events. We're based in Seattle but you can work from
anywhere. Full benefits, great salary and equity. Our team includes core
backbone.js committers and we're working on some fantastic open source
projects in support of the same. We've been profitable for almost two years
and we're growing.

<http://www.pathable.com/careers-at-pathable/>

Apply here:

<http://jobsco.re/ADjuWq>

~~~
pickettd
Would you mind answering a couple of extra questions about the openings? My
email address is in my profile if you'd prefer not to post yours here. Thanks!

------
f00biebletch
Skype is hiring. OK, it's MS, but we are still very independent, take lots of
risks, and are building mission critical high performance distributed systems.
We are running services at approx 500k tps distributed world wide to support
the brilliant concept that is Skype. The tech stack is nosqlish (azure table
store), C# services (F# permitted, we ported stuff from C++ and Erlang to move
to Azure). The location is Palo Alto, CA, US.

We need someone who loves to own production systems from conception to
support. If you can get things done, contact me at f00biebletch at gmail dot
com.

------
kabir_h
CAMBRIDGE, MA --

Shareaholic makes tools for publishers and users to help them find and share
the best content on the web. We're a small, well-funded startup (with killer
investors: Dave McClure, Dharmesh Shah, General Catalyst) that reaches 300
million unique users.

We've got an awesome team culture that avoids bureaucracy and gives everyone a
meaningful chance to contribute. Everyone codes, even our marketing person.

We're hiring for Lead Infrastructure Engineer, Lead Frontend Engineer and Lead
Customer Happiness Engineer: <http://www.shareaholic.com/careers>

------
maximilianburke
Vancouver, BC - Electronic Arts' central technology department is looking to
hire for a number of positions. We are looking for UI/UX developers, systems
programmers, animation programmers, and test infrastructure programmers.

We are looking for all experience levels, from new graduates on up. We are
looking for skills, from web development to WPF to low level systems.

For a complete list of all of our open positions, go to <http://jobs.ea.com>
and search for EATech. You can also contact me directly via Twitter or
LinkedIn, links to both are in my profile.

------
config_yml
Screen Concept, Zug, Switzerland

Full Stack Web Engineer wanted

Do you like to do something different every day? Start the week with a little
sass and coffeescript, do some system engineering in the middle and finish it
off by doing some intense backend hacking? We are a small consultancy doing
mostly Rails based web apps, looking for another Full Stack Web Engineer to
join our team.

If you speak german it's a plus, but english speakers are welcome as well.

If you are passionate about the web and already have a few Rails projects on
your belt, talk to us!

<http://www.screenconcept.ch/jobs>

------
liftopia
Senior DevOps Engineer at Liftopia, Downtown SF

Liftopia is in a major growth phase ($10’s of millions in revenue last year)
and needs a DevOps engineer to own our operational infrastructure and dev
platform. We power the ski industry with advanced yield management and
e-commerce.

-21 employees, with a lean tech staff of 5 doing weekly releases

-Revenue! ($10’s of millions)

-Backed by: First Round Capital, Chris Sacca, Dave Morin (Path), Erik Blachford (Expedia), Sam Shank (Hotel Tonight), Sand Hill Angels, and others.

-Top retailer of ski lift tickets on the web

-Downtown SF

-Unlimited Vacation

-Top-shelf hardware of your choice

-Dog-friendly office

<http://jobsco.re/T3osvY>

~~~
rwebb
join us!

------
joshrael
Bitbucket | Front End developer | Full Time | San Francisco

Join the Atlassian family!

Over the past year, Bitbucket has been buzzing with activity, and we’ve been
shipping features like crazy. We’re looking for a few kickass developers to
help us move even faster!

Specifically, we're looking to hire a few key front-end developers to help us
build a new user-interface and JavaScript components for Bitbucket.

If you want help us make Bitbucket awesome, apply here:
<http://blog.bitbucket.org/2012/07/24/javascript-devs/>

------
blo
San Francisco, CA (SOMA) - Full Time

Stealth - consumer web and mobile

# Designers # Engineers (Full-stack / Frontend or Backend) # Mobile Developers
# Data Scientists (Search / NLP)

\---

We are a funded startup focused on improving how people fundamentally browse
and interact with online services. We combine UX/UI innovation with data
algorithms to allow users to accomplish tasks in a more usable, efficient, and
social manner.

We work mainly with JS (jquery and node.js) and HTML5. Mobile developers
should be familiar with iOS/Android.

Curious? Contact [my username] at alum.mit.edu. Including your portfolio is
preferable!

------
asianexpress
Seattle

Senior Software Engineer

Come join PaperG (<http://www.paperg.com>), just named one of Forbes' 100 Most
Promising Companies in America, as we reinvent modern advertising. Once
described by the New York Times as "an ad engine to put Mad Men out of
business," (<http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/23/business/23novel.html>) our
product can build a customized ad for any business in under a minute. It's so
cutting edge that people often call it magic.

Our mission is to make online advertising easy for small businesses, since
many are unable to get online due to the prohibitive cost of building ads.
PaperG solves this issue with PlaceLocal, using novel technology to retrieve
relevant images, ratings, positive reviews and other information about any
local business from all over the Internet, packaging it into a beautiful
display ad in under a minute.

==Responsibilities==

* Write high quality code for a product seen by millions

* Architect and build highly scalable platforms/services

==Requirements==

* Big Data or Machine Learning experience a plus

* Fluent in one or more of the following languages: Python, Java, PHP, C#

* Passion for learning and evaluating new technologies

* Bachelor's Degree in Computer Science or equivalent

==Benefits==

We know that happy employees are essential to building a great company, so
we're proud to offer a competitive salary and excellent benefits like:

\- daily free lunch

\- full Medical, Dental, and Vision coverage

\- unlimited vacation days

\- free Amazon.com credit for professional education

\- stock options.

You will be working out of our technology office in Bellevue, WA.

\----

Interested or have questions? Please send your resume and cover letter to
careers@paperg.com

We also have other positions in both Seattle and SF:
<http://www.paperg.com/careers.php>

------
aamar
Los Angeles, CA

Seeking Generalist Developers | Machine Learning folks

Unfold is developing a news aggregator that focuses on predictions, analysis,
and opinions expressed online, in TV. Our stack is primarily Clojure,
CoffeeScript, CouchDB, but we welcome developers with a general handle on the
web stack and who enjoy learning new technologies and techniques.

We're located in central L.A. on subway & bus lines.

Longer job description (with puzzle): <https://unfold.com/#about/lead-
developer>

Contact us at jobs@unfold.com

------
jbensamo
New York, NY. Full time.

ShopKeep brings modern technology to brick and mortar retailers. We make an
iPad POS system. This is a huge market. We have real customers (a lot!),
funding and revenue ;)

Third party integrations: yes Interesting data analysis: yes High stakes and a
matching passion for functional testing: yes

We are looking for solid developers who want to join a fast-growing (from 5 to
30+ ppl in the last 6 months - dev team is around 10) startup and work on non-
trivial problems. We are polyglots enjoying Objective-C, Ruby, and
CoffeeScript daily.

Join us.

jonathan@shopkeep.com

------
bratsche
Location: Dallas, TX.

<http://www.orgsync.com/>

OrgSync is looking for Ruby/Rails developers, designers, and marketing
professionals.

We're building software used by hundreds of schools (mostly
colleges/universities). It's a cool place to work, casual environment. We host
a hacknight for Dallas Ruby (dallasrb.org) every 3rd Thursday, so if you're a
Ruby developer in Dallas feel free to drop by and meet the team.

<http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers>

------
jbozek
Reston, VA (or remote!)

AnyPresence Inc. (<http://www.anypresence.com>)

Rails Developer and iOS Developer

We are building a Parse-ish platform with mobile device SDKs (iOS, Android,
JS) targeted at enterprise customers. We feel like we have some interesting
differentiators that will be appealing to larger enterprise users.

We are a young startup with excellent funding, a relaxed atmosphere, remote
developers, great pay and equity, and founders with a successful exit.

If you are interested please email jbozek@anypresence.com

------
dogshoes
Madison, WI - Web Courseworks, www.webcourseworks.com

Web Courseworks is looking for a talented full-stack PHP developer to work on
improving and extending our learning management platform. Working full-time in
our Madison, WI offices is preferable but we’re open to a remote arrangement
on both a full-time or contract basis.

Requirements: A deep understanding of PHP, (My)SQL, HTML, CSS, and JavaScript.
Candidates should have past experience developing complex web applications.

If interested please contact me: jehringer@webcourseworks.com.

------
adamlinford
London, UK

Truphone's Labs team is hiring for network and mobile software engineers,
DBA's, developer-in-test, and UI designers, to build the next generation of
mobile services. We were the first to put voip on iPhone, first in the market
place on Android, and first on BB10.

We have our own GSM network, and our own IP network, and we're now working on
blurring the lines between those transports, reducing costs, and adding value.

<https://labs.truphone.com/landing/hiring/>

------
paulaminc
Boston, MA @SoftArtisans is hiring! FT, On-site, Technical Sales Engineer /
Developer

Who we are: <http://www.softartisans.com/careers> About the
role:<http://www.softartisans.com/jobs-ts-engineer> A merry band of coders.
Creators of web-based Office reports. Lovers of acronyms, foosball, and lunch
crew. Interested to join us? email me: paulam@softartisans.com

------
rockman
Location: NYC & Palo Alto

10gen (MongoDB)

We're looking to hire for a large number of different openings from Engineers
to Marketing to Sales. Please take a look at
<http://www.10gen.com/careers/positions>

Happy to answer any questions at all at Rockman@10gen.com

10gen is the creator and primary developer of MongoDB, the open source, high
performance, scalable, document-oriented database. 10gen delivers technical
support, professional services, and training for MongoDB.

------
htilford
Ensighten

Location: Cupertino, CA (or remote) REMOTE, H1B

Multiple full time positions (<http://ensighten.com/company/careers>)

Senior UI Developer Cloud Infrastructure Engineer / Administrator VP Client
Success Javascript Developer Android Developer Systems Administrator IT
Engineer

[http://blog.limaconsulting.com/2012/uncategorized/ensighten-...](http://blog.limaconsulting.com/2012/uncategorized/ensighten-
is-overtaking-your-companys-need-for-it/)

------
travtar
Planning trips with friends isn't easy and finding an accommodation that suits
everyone is no piece of cake. Travtar makes it easy for people traveling
together to decide which hotel makes everyone happy.

Travtar.com is looking for a Lead Developer (for equity). The position is
remote. Lead Developer should have background in Python/Django and experience
with APIs. We're looking for someone who loves to travel and is a fast
learner.

Want to hear from you! Email us at info[at]travtar[dot]com

------
jj_aa
We're turning around a beloved but sleepy trade magazine into a modern web-
first company. As you can imagine, the existing technical bench is pretty
shallow.

We need someone who enjoys crafting beautiful CSS and beating responsive HTML
emails out of the most reluctant clients, and someone who knows a little
Python and wants to know a lot more. Can be the same person!

Health insurance, 401k w/ match, and all the theater gossip your black little
heart desires.

Email webdev@backstage.com.

(We're replacing that site in two weeks)

------
Hovertruck
Chartbeat is hiring in NYC (Meatpacking District). H1B possible.

We're a real-time analytics platform focused on providing data to the people
on the front line (people who can take immediate action), rather than the
analysts in the back office. Our stack is Python (django/tornado), C, MongoDB,
and Google Closure for our JavaScript needs. Hiring engineers, designers,
support, sales... Pretty much everything.

<http://chartbeat.com/jobs/>

------
manchmod
Location: New York, NY

National Hockey League

looking for a senior systems engineer (unix, storage, networking, etc) Minimum
5 years of relevant experience.

contact gnotch at nhl dot com for more information. No recruiters.

~~~
ecaron
How come I can't find this job on
<http://hockeyjobs.nhl.com/teamwork/jobs/jobskey.cfm?s=unix>

~~~
manchmod
sadly, that 3rd party site is woefully out of date and generally used for
seasonal and events people.

------
whalesalad
Seeking an iOS/obj-c developer for a relatively simple app. To give you a
brief idea: it's in the dating space.

We're looking for someone to lend a hand with the development of the app.
Hourly or project-based, really depends on you and how you might plan it out.
We're cool/flexible young dudes who are very motivated and just need some
extra help.

We've got capital!

Please send a bit about yourself (some projects you've worked on, resume, your
github, anything goes) to michael [at] whalesalad [dot] com.

------
witten
EnergySavvy - Seattle, WA

Software Engineer / Senior Software Engineer

Front End Developer

EnergySavvy is a software company transforming how residential energy
efficiency is delivered. We're looking to grow our amazingly productive team.
We know that politics and bureaucracy never make for great products, so we
focus on results and creating high-quality, user-centric software.

You can find our job openings here: <http://www.energysavvy.com/jobs>

------
leeny
TrialPay - Palo Alto, CA (F/T, will cover relo)

<http://www.trialpay.com>

For the last 5 years, we've been quietly changing the world of online
advertising. We work on getting users to try new products and services,
install new mobile apps, play new games, and visit new stores by giving them
stuff that they already want for free.

We're looking for strong back-end engineers and people who like playing with
huge volumes of data!

aline@trialpay.com

------
bjpirt
Location: London, UK

We're hiring at Cosm (<http://cosm.com>) - we're a service for getting devices
onto the Internet of Things

We're looking for good developers (Ruby, but other languages are always
interesting) and have an excellent engineering culture where you get to play
with lots of real traffic and interesting technologies.

Take a look at <https://cosm.com/jobs> for more details

------
steilpass
Software Developers in Cologne, Germany.

Although we have been bought we still feel and work like a startup. We are
looking for great developers with a web background. We believe in modern
engineering practices, agile environment, the right tools for the right job
and fun at work. If you want to work with lots of data in a self organizing
way give me a call.

More information at <http://adkla.us>

------
willsulzer
Seattle, WA. King of the Web: <http://kingofweb.com> is looking for
experienced Ruby on Rails web developers. It's a lean, mean startup and we
have a blast! Drop us your resume: resume (at) kingofweb.com and mention
Hacker News. More information on our jobs page:
<http://kingofweb.com/pages/jobs>

------
triggit
San Francisco - Ruby on Rails Developer (Full stack) at Triggit

We're looking for a Ruby on Rails engineer to help work on the interface for
our real time bidding platform. We need someone to give it some love.
Benefits: competitive pay, catered lunch, beautiful office, great team.

Apply at:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=oKMnWfwz&s=hacker_news](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=oKMnWfwz&s=hacker_news)

------
gregwebs
SF Bay Area: Los Altos, CA (walkable from CalTrain). Flexible work hours,
remote possible for experts.

Build the HTML5 UI for social & interactive TV at yap.TV with a great team. TV
shouldn't have to be a passive & isolated experience. Check out our iOS app
and help us bring it to other platforms.

More info: <http://tunein.yap.tv/jobs.html>

------
bensummers
London, UK.

Come and join me solving real world problems for real customers.

We've spent a good few years building something rather interesting, funding it
all through paying customers. Now it's really starting to take off, I'm
looking for a developer to join me as the second technical member of the team.

<http://www.oneis.co.uk/jobs>

------
slowernet
New York, NY - Full-time

We're hiring a Ruby/Javascript developer at Curbed Network.

Curbed Network publishes the sites Eater, Curbed and Racked nationally and in
local markets all over the US. Our tech team is small, no-bullshit, and
productive. Our projects are built with Sinatra, MongoDB, jQuery and Redis.

Contact tech-jobs@curbed.com with your plaintext or PDF resume, GitHub, etc.

------
lylo
FreeAgent - Edinburgh, UK. Perm position.

If you like Scotland, Ruby, free lunches, free beer (no, really) and want to
work on a super-fast-growing, highly loved SaaS app come and talk to us!

Check out the job spec: [http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/senior-
software-engine...](http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/senior-software-
engineer-ruby)

Cheers!

------
zmb
__* KeepSafe __*

Location: San Francisco, SOMA

<http://www.getkeepsafe.com/about.php#jobs>

KeepSafe helps consumers protect their privacy. We make tools millions of
people find useful - and we’re just two engineers right now. Come be our first
hire to do impactful work that scales. Here’s why you should join us:

(1) KeepSafe has millions of customers and we’re growing fast. We solve the
privacy problems that users feel every day and our phenomenal retention speaks
to our success. In this team, every bit of work you do will directly impact a
huge user base. At KeepSafe you will have significant product ownership and
your decisions count.

(2) KeepSafe is a product and engineering startup by DNA. Building a great
product is our first priority. To get there with a small team requires smart
engineering solutions. You won’t spend your brain power on useless meetings,
instead we build and ship.

(3) KeepSafe is a great place to work. We’re making this the most fun and most
productive time of our lives. As the third person in the company you will
shape the way KeepSafe lives and breathes. Of course you’ll get to choose your
personal work environment. Any equipment you need, we’ll get it.

(4) KeepSafe is going to be huge. Everyone values privacy, not just since
Facebook. It is human nature and KeepSafe is catering to that. KeepSafe will
be _the_ tool and _the_ place for people to protect their content. Our
traction and growth support our ambitious vision, and our investors believe in
us. You are joining this company at a time where all that’s left to do is get
to work and make it happen.

If you’re a great programmer, you love coding, you do it in your spare time
and you get upset at badly made consumer software, we want to talk to you.
You’re the kind of engineer we’ll enjoy working with. We want you to join us
to learn new things, build a great product for millions of users, and make
KeepSafe an amazing company. What could be a greater opportunity than that?

About KeepSafe

KeepSafe gives you control over who sees what on your phone. You choose what
is public, what is private, what can be shared and for how long. Your content
and your privacy should be under your control. KeepSafe is the place and the
tool you use to store and lock your stuff. Our apps let you control your
pictures and text messages. Over 3m users on Android and iPhone use this.

------
sgotlieb
Sunnyvale, CA

Full time developer (Ruby on Rails)

Pintrips - www.pintrips.com

Pintrips is a web app that solves the pain points consumers are experiencing
when looking for airfares. We are ready to launch our first Beta version, and
we are looking for a full-time developer to join the team. Requirements: Ruby
on Rails, JavaScript

Please email resume to Stephen: Stephen@pintrips.com

------
triggit
San Francisco - Sr. Engineer: Ad Serving Platform at Triggit

Come work for a growing start-up in downtown San Francisco. If you like big
data and RTB then check out this job description:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?bj=oQXoWfwR&s=hacker_news](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?bj=oQXoWfwR&s=hacker_news)

------
triggit
Triggit is looking for full stack RoR developer and a senior engineer to come
and work on our ad platform. If either of these seem interesting, apply here:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?bj=oKMnWfwz&s=hacker_news](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?bj=oKMnWfwz&s=hacker_news)

------
tvdw
Amsterdam, The Netherlands

The Next Web (www.thenextweb.com)

Job title: Ruby developers and PHP developers needed, as well as some front
end developers (HTML/CSS/JS plus some PHP) and a UX developer.

<http://thenextweb.com/tnw-jobs/>

Interns are welcome, so are people who work remotely.

------
abuck
Baltimore, MD Area

Mid-Senior Level Java Developers

Responsibilities: Work with small to mid size teams that use open-source
technology to create Java services to solve our clients unique needs.

Must be able to obtain a security clearance.

Benefits: Flexible hours, competitive salary, dental/medical, 401k

If you are interested, you can email me directly.

------
kloncks
Kout - San Francisco, CA - www.kout.me

Full-Time Front-end Designers, Rails, and INTERN s

Building an eCommerce multi-platform version of Square. Simplifying eCommerce
& payments and enabling anyone to sell physical and digital items on any
platform (think FB, Twitter, Craigslist, etc)

------
jobi
Boston, New England or East Coast - full time

Python Web Services/Backend Developer

About the Company

TalentDrive is the industry’s most trusted provider of everything “resume
sourcing”. Whether you are a Human Resource Technology provider looking to
expand your product offering or a recruiter in need of a better process for
online sourcing, TalentDrive has the answer. From innovative new hiring
practices to tried-and-true online search functions, TalentDrive offers a
solution to fit your needs.

TalentDrive is the creator of two leading recruitment solutions: Talent
Platform Exchange (or TPX) fills positions fast by connecting employers and
agency recruiters directly through their ATS. TalentFilter streamlines the
online search process, aggregating resumes from multiple sources into one
location.

Job Description

Under general supervision of the Development Lead, the Web Services / Backend
Developer will join a distributed team to implement a large scale multi-tenant
B2B Web Service.

The Web Services / Backend Developer will be responsible for:

Collaborating with designers, testers and product owners to gather
requirements and drive project

Producing and documenting high quality, testable and scalable code

Contributing code to all areas of the product, including but not limited to:

. Data modeling tradeoffs in MongoDB schemas

. Address the challenges of performing 3rd party service integrations

. Consume SOAP and REST Web APIs to push data back to the clients

. Machine learning and document classification/scoring

Requirements

. High proficiency in Python, particularly Web Service micro-frameworks

. Knowledge of NoSQL databases such as MongoDB

. High level of familiarity with Distributed Version Control (Git)

. Self-motivated and strongly oriented to problem solving with emphasis on
root-cause analysis and quick resolution of issues

. Five or more years work related experience and B.S. in Computer Science or
Information Systems required

. Experience working with Agile development practices

. Experience with or interest in machine learning and document classification
problems a plus.

Contact Info:

Web: www.talentdrive.com

Location: Boston, New England or East Coast

------
awilber
Wired Triangle Durham, NC

Salesforce.com consulting and application development.

Hiring \- Senior Consultant \- Client Services / Account Management \-
Force.com Developer

Details: <http://wiredtriangle.com/careers.html>

------
tylerlarson
NYC - <http://paperlesspost.com/jobs>

Paperless Post is hiring for these jobs below, you can read more about them at
the link above.

Growth Product Manager

Business Development Manager

iOS Applications Developer

Analytics Engineer

Web Developer

DBA/Database Operations Engineer

Quality Assurance Engineer

Senior Graphic Designer

Product Manager

Product Designer

Mobile Web Developer

Visual Designer

Front End Developer

------
osmeta
osmeta

Location: Silicon Valley (Mountain View)

Jobs: Software Engineering - Full-Time or Internship

<http://osmeta.com/about/> tells you a few things about the kind of people
involved.

We aren't looking for any specific domain expertise because what we're doing
involves significant depth and breadth of knowledge and programming skills.

It's highly likely that a great programmer with experience on any platform and
in any compiled programming language will find our work interesting,
challenging, and rewarding. Examples of "any" would be one or more of C, C++,
and Objective-C on one or more of Android, iOS, Linux, OS X, and Windows.

------
feint
Location: Remote (or San Francisco if you're local)

What: PHP Developer

We Are: Pen.io (<http://pen.io>) - we launched a year ago on HN and since then
we've got some great investors.

Get in touch info@pen.io

------
olegp
Helsinki, Finland. Full time. <http://www.mobilebackstage.com>

Looking for a front-end developer, ideally with some knowledge of Java.

jobs@mobilebackstage.com

------
benjaminlotan
Berkeley, CA. Social Print Studio seeks full time web and mobile engineers. We
are bootstrapped and profitable working on a range of projects. Hit us on
twitter if u can get down with us.

@socialPS

------
dandemeyere
thredUP - San Francisco (Downtown)

thredUP.com is the world's largest online consignment store.

We're really in need of a senior Ruby/Rails developer, but we're open to entry
and junior Ruby/Rails developers as well.

More information here: [http://labs.thredup.com/dear-experienced-ruby-dev-
come-join-...](http://labs.thredup.com/dear-experienced-ruby-dev-come-join-
our-team)

E-mail dan@thredup.com and we'll get some coffee and chat!

------
mikek
Mountain View, CA - Kiwi Crate

All kinds of positions!

<http://www.kiwicrate.com/jobs>

------
chettr
etouches, Inc. Norwalk, CT and Reading, UK

Experienced PHP Developer - knowledge of LAMP stack and Yii framework a plus

Experienced Front End Developer - knowledge of HTML5, CSS3, JQuery and
associated frameworks (i.e., YUI) a plus

Contact Allison Kihara (akihara@etouches.com) for details and to submit
resumes

------
jmtulloss
Rdio

San Francisco, CA

<http://www.rdio.com/careers/>

------
dogas
Location: Philadelphia, PA, NYC, Washington, Seattle

PipelineDeals is seeking a Lead UI / UX Designer

<http://www.pipelinedeals.com>

About PipelineDeals

Our team has been developing, delivering, and zealously supporting the
PipelineDeals sales CRM solution for over six years. We’re passionate about
creating software that people want to use and share. We love what we do, and
we want our customers to love us for helping them close more deals.

We are looking to hire a lead UI/UX designer for our flagship product and
future products. We’re interested in people who like to make a difference and
will thrive in our culture, which revolves around our customers.

Responsibilities

* Actively think of creative solutions to complex user experience and design problems for new product features, as well as new products.

* Work collaboratively with business owners, development leads, and other stakeholders to take a design from concept to implementation.

* Produce design documentation (use cases, wireframes, flow diagrams, prototypes, etc.) required to implement design.

* Ensure implemented features match design and user interaction specifications.

* Standardize design elements and the user experience for our existing product and propose design improvements.

* Develop style guides, interaction pattern libraries and other design tools to provide structure, guidance and standards for new design projects.

* Use data, metrics and customer feedback to guide design-related direction and decisions.

Knowledge / Skills

* A good understanding of modern HTML and CSS (JS experience isn't required, but nice to have).

* Experience with information architecture, interaction models and user flows.

* Ability to work well individually, as well in a team Work with the product, project and business teams to create amazing user experiences.

* Balance creativity with consistency, while factoring in development efficiency and site performance when designing.

Education & Experience

* A degree in either a design-related field or computer science preferred or equivalent work experience.

* A minimum of 3 years of professional work experience in the design and development of database-driven web products.

* A passion for transforming complex concepts and data sets into simple, intuitive, and aesthetically pleasing user interfaces and experiences.

Location

* Ideally, you will be based in the Philadelphia or surrounding areas.

* We will also consider candidates New York, or Washington D.C. or Seattle metro areas.

* Remote work will also be considered for the right candidate.

------
mtoledo
REMOTE -
[https://jobs.github.com/positions/0689bd52-cd05-11e1-81ec-c9...](https://jobs.github.com/positions/0689bd52-cd05-11e1-81ec-c98c46dd995d)

Replay Gaming is a UK based social gaming company looking for a full-time
Senior Ruby/Rails developer to help us grow our play money poker site. We are
a small team of highly technical and experienced developers geographically
distributed working with Campfire, Pivotal Tracker and GitHub.

Replay Poker is an established play money poker site with big ambitions to
grow substantially over the next 12 months.

About us

* We’re incredibly small, so you’ll have a huge impact on the decisions and the work being done

* We all work remotely, 100% of the time. Work from wherever you are most productive

* We work both on a web application and on a ruby multi-threaded tcp (poker) server

You should

* Have 3+ years of ruby web application development experience or comparable experience

* Know database and concepts like transactions, locks, ACID, CAP and eventual consistency

* Be familiar with ruby and rails internals, specially active record, threads and garbage collection

* Know concurrency paradigms like threads, events and the actor model, and their tradeoffs

* Be extremely comfortable with BDD and TDD

* Contributed to open source projects

* Be opinionated about object oriented design

* Have excellent english language skills

Ideally you

* Have professional experience working remotely

* Know the differences between the multiple ruby interpreters and tradeoffs

* Worked with non-web app servers

* Know details about networking programming and TCP/IP

* Scaled services horizontally

* Know when to and when not to move relational data to non-relational counterparts for scalability purposes

* Worked on social real-time games

* Enjoy playing poker!

What we offer

* Plenty of autonomy for you to work the way you think you’re most productive

* A flexible process with the focus on efficiency of working with minimal bureaucracy

* A mixture of a fun and challenging project working on a real-time game about to face scaling challenges

* Competitive salary (negotiable and depending on experience/skills)

Send an email with the subject of Senior Ruby Developer to
jobs[@]replaypoker.com. Please include your resume and hourly rate
expectation.

------
RichardPrice
San Francisco, CA. Full time.

Academia.edu is a platform for academics to share research papers. The
company's mission is to accelerate the world's research.

It's widely held that science is too closed, and too slow. We are trying to
change that. We believe that faster sharing of research will lead to an
acceleration in research innovation: faster innovation in medicine, biology,
engineering, economics, and other fields. Faster sharing in biology and
medicine, for example, could lead to cancer being solved 12 months before it
otherwise would have been, which would lead to millions of lives being saved.

Academia.edu has over 1.5 million registered users, and over 3.5 million
monthly unique visitors. Both of these metrics tripled in 2011. Over 4,500
papers are added to the platform each day, and over 3,500 academics join each
day.

We need talented engineers to help us accelerate the world's research. We
believe that science is currently dysfunctional, and that there is a chance to
make a big impact.

We just raised $4.5 million from Spark Capital and True Ventures
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3297812>. Some of our angel investors
include Mark Shuttleworth (founder of Ubuntu) and Rupert Pennant-Rea (Chairman
of The Economist).

We have a strong engineering culture. We're a 10 person team based in downtown
San Francisco. The site is Rails, and other technologies we use include
PostgreSQL, Redis, Varnish, Solr, Memcached, Mongodb, Beanstalkd.

Familiarity with our technologies is a plus, but it's not essential. It's far
more important that you are a quick learner who can pick up new technologies
quickly. There is more information about the company on our hiring page, at
<http://academia.edu/hiring>.

The kinds of things you would be working on include:

* building an API for Academia.edu, to allow developers to hook into our academic graph

* building a great News Feed for all the research you want to follow

* building a world class Analytics product giving scientists real-time metrics about the impact of their work

* building infrastructure to make the site extremely fast and stable

What we're looking for are:

* Web development experience (building apps on your own is great)

* Experience with the full engineering stack

* Passion for engineering and building great products

All the strategic decisions in the startup are made collaboratively, whether
they are about hiring, new feature development, user growth, user retention,
funding, or revenue. You can participate in those general startup decisions as
much or as little as you want. We have found that our decisions are much
better as a result of everyone contributing to them. If you like having an
impact, you will enjoy the Academia.edu culture. There is more information
here <http://academia.edu/hiring>.

H1B candidates are very welcome. We will take care of the visa process.

Some guest posts on TechCrunch about the problem that we are trying to solve,
and our company's mission, are below:

<http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/05/the-future-of-peer-review/>

<http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/29/the-future-of-science/>

If you are interested to learn more, please email Ryan Jordan at ryanj [at]
academia.edu

------
keithhanson
Shreveport, Louisiana - Full Time - Rails/iOS Agency

Twin Engine Labs - workwithus@twinenginelabs.com

We're an award winning, cutting edge design and engineering shop. We
bootstrapped our company from two people (designer and engineer) to 11, and
along the way learned a lot of lessons. A few of them are:

1\. Building tools that make our jobs easier in the future is smart and gives
our agency an edge. You will be expected to constantly try to improve our
process, and your voice will be heard.

2\. Following that point, if you think something should change? Do it. Let me
know about it (CEO), get buy in from the other engineers, and don't wreck our
timelines. But stop talking and start doing!

3\. Salespeople will never estimate your project officially. Ultimately, I
will bring in a project, lay it in front of you, and ask the team to do a
planning poker session. Your velocity is set at a scant 10 points, and the
timeline is bid against that initial velocity. Under promise, over deliver.

4\. If you estimate poorly, you are expected to fix it. If the project just
went off the rails due to things out of your control, then your feet won't be
held to the fire, but if it's genuinely your fault, fix it. It's completely in
your control.

5\. Try the impossible. We built The Fantastic Flying Books of Mr. Morris
Lessmore, an impossible feat for it's day. We've built complex interfaces for
Cisco, Symantec, and now are working with O'Reilly. Don't be afraid to use 2D
Game frameworks if you have to. People don't contract Twin Engine Labs to do
the status quo.

6\. Be a full stack engineer. Know iOS but not Rails? Talk to us. Know Rails
but not iOS? Talk to us. You will be placed in projects of your capacity, but
very quickly ramped up to both platforms. We expect you to know everything
from server deployments to iOS deployments, to Postgres optimization to Core
Data optimization, from caching in Restful APIs to caching NSURL connections.
Being a full stack engineer allows you to move faster than every other shop
out there.

7\. Finally, work directly with the customer. You, as the engineer, will
always be expected to speak with the customer faster than I can. I will
_always_ give you air cover when you need it (and I typically can see that
coming from a mile away). As well, you'll hear their requirements from their
mouths (no games of telephone here), and get to ask them questions, with the
safety net that I always stand behind our employees.

Perks? Multiple projects in a year, constantly learning the cutting edge
techniques, and some seriously huge names under your belt.

Our environment is flat. No Pointy Haired Bosses allowed or bean counters
here. Paint yourself purple, turn yourself upside down, and spin around three
times while you code. As long as you deliver, I don't care how you do it.

Employees come into work at what is a reasonable hour to them. Our employees
set their own start times, with flexible work at home situations when
required. Most of them come into work because... well... we like each other :)

Intrigued? Talk to us. We've helped multiple entrepreneurs sink funding,
watched multiple apps receive awards, and are known in our region and
nationally.

------
GoPago
San Francisco | GoPago | H1B OK

Who we are: GoPago is fighting the crime of long lines! Our service allows
customers to browse, order from, and pay local restaurants and businesses -
all from their phone (with the added bonus of skipping any infernal line they
come across!). We're working on a lot of challenging problems and trying to
bring the simplicity of our service to the masses. Come help us revolutionize
mobile payments!

We're looking to hire for three senior technical positions - all candidates
should have a solid technical background with demonstrable experience in their
area of focus. All candidates should have, at minimum, a bachelors degree in
computer science or comparable experience. We're an Agile shop, so a passion
for Scrum'ing it up is a plus. You, like our engineers, should take pride in
writing quality code, learning from experts, and blazing a new path.

 _Senior Android Engineer_

Responsibilities: As a leader in our Engineering team, you will be responsible
for developing and enhancing applications for Android devices. Working with a
team of mobile engineers, your expertise in developing efficient and elegant
applications that consumers enjoy using will be raised to its highest level.

Requirements: * Hands-On (Good software engineering experience of 7+ years,
Coding for more than 2+ years - knowing multiple versions/devices & Android
versions/devices and REST API’s) * Self managed and able to manage Jr/Mid-
level engineering talent * Experience of working in teams & communicate/report
to Leads/Architects/ Management or Customers * Building mobile applications
with heavy emphasis on user experience and ease of use * Collaborate with
product management and to be able to explain internals in Business terms

 _Rails Technical Lead_

Responsibilities: As the senior backend engineer, you will design and
implement extremely high-volume, fault tolerant, scalable server systems. You
will work closely with the team to design, implement and iterate features
quickly and efficiently.

Requirements: * Leadership experience in progressively complex Ruby On Rails
development with working exposure to Rails 3.X * Expert level of experience in
RoR-testing frameworks (Cucumber, RSpec, Selenium) * Strong knowledge of
MySQL5 * Experience with Amazon Web Services (EC2, RDS, S3) highly desired *
Experience building large-scale server applications and reliable software *
Five to ten years programming experience as a hands on Lead or Architect

 _Lead iOS Developer_

Responsibilities: As the senior member or our iOS engineering team, you will
review product requirement documents and help implement design products from
inception. Your leadership skills for Apple deployment processes, including
credentials, adhoc builds and provisioning profiles will be critical in this
role. You will be the "go to" engineering lead for all development on iOS.

Requirements: * Implementation of specifications in Objective C/C++ for iOS *
iOS mobile development using Cocoa * Write specifications and documentation
for API's * A minimum of seven years as a software developer developing mobile
applications * A minimum of three years iOS mobile applications development

 __ __* Interested? Send your resume to mitchell@gopago.com and we'll be in
touch ASAP.

~~~
funkeemonk
Seven years minimum experience developing mobile apps? Seriously? I don't see
why PalmOS or WinCE experience can be criteria for minimum experience these
days.

------
neptunius
Leap Motion – San Francisco, CA – Full time, interns, H1B transfers

WHAT WE'RE BUILDING

Leap Motion is reinventing the way people interact with computers. We are
building a technology that uses a breakthrough mathematical approach to 3D,
touch-free motion control software that’s unlike anything that currently
exists on the market or in academia. The Leap device senses your individual
hand and finger movements independently, and is 200 times more sensitive than
existing gesture control technologies on the market today. In case you haven't
seen it yet, watch our product demo video: <http://www.leapmotion.com/>

OUR CULTURE

We have a collaborative environment where we discuss challenges and ideas
openly. Everything from quick design questions, philosophic discussions, to
fun ideas for our technology – nothing is off limits. At Leap Motion, you have
the utmost creative freedom to work on your passions, and be able to make a
significant impact early on. We want our team to think unconventionally, be
creative, and find elegant solutions to problems that are yet unsolved. We are
an engineering-driven organization; everyone here makes product decisions.

WHO WE’RE LOOKING FOR

We are looking for exceptionally talented individuals with diverse backgrounds
to fill our engineering, design, and operational roles. Join the core team
that will help develop the foundation for innovators to build the future. We
are seeking passionate problem-solvers to help us tackle seemingly impossible
challenges in the areas of applied math/physics, algorithms, graphics, UI/UX
design, machine learning, driver development, circuit/hardware design,
photonics, and more.

DESIRED SKILLS & BACKGROUND

• Advanced degree or significant experience in computer science, engineering,
math, physics, or a related field

• Strong programming skills in C++ preferred; experience with Python, Java, or
Matlab also a plus

• Solid understanding of algorithms, data structures, and computer science
fundamentals

• Strong background in image processing, computer vision, graphics, or machine
learning

• Strong understanding of low-level client-side optimization or GPU
programming a plus

BENEFITS & PERKS

• Competitive compensation, great benefits, and generous equity

• Your very own Leap device, and insight into how it works

• Collaborate with friendly, talented people with diverse backgrounds

• Any computer setup and work station you want

• Lunch catered daily, snacks and drinks stocked according to requests

• Spacious office in SoMa, near Caltrain and BART stations

• Flexible work hours - we care about life-work balance

• Health plan including medical, dental, and vision

HOW TO APPLY

Please email us at jobs@leapmotion.com and mention "Hacker News" in the body
of your email. We'd love to see what projects you've worked on, and hear what
interests you and what problems you'd like to tackle at Leap Motion. Tell us
what makes you unique and why you’ll make a vital member of our team.

------
monstrado
Raleigh // Palo Alto // San Francisco

Cloudera

Cloudera Inc. is a Palo Alto-based enterprise software company which provides
Apache Hadoop-based software and services. It contributes to Hadoop and
related Apache projects and provides a distribution for Hadoop for the
enterprise.[1] Cloudera has two products: Cloudera's Distribution including
Apache Hadoop (CDH) and Cloudera Enterprise. CDH is a data management platform
which incorporates HDFS, Hadoop MapReduce, Hive, Pig, HBase, Sqoop, Flume,
Oozie, ZooKeeper and Hue and is available free under an Apache license.
Cloudera Enterprise is a package which includes Cloudera's Distribution
including Apache Hadoop, production support and tools designed to make it
easier to run Hadoop in a production environment. Cloudera offers services
including support, consulting services and training (both public and private).

\- From Wikipedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloudera>

Job Title: Customer Operations Engineer

Description: Ever heard of Hadoop?

Cloudera is looking for a Customer Operations Engineer who has a passion for
making customers successful. You will join a team of highly skilled engineers
who are responsible for delivering Cloudera's support services including
assistance during engineering and operations of distributed systems and
mission critical response for production customers. Strong communications and
troubleshooting skills are critical for success in this role.

At Cloudera, our goal is to make each individual feel valued for his or her
contributions to the company’s mission. We are looking for smart people who
want to do remarkable things. We strive to create an environment of casual
intensity where people enjoy coming to work every day. Our senior management
team meets regularly with the whole company to discuss strategy, successes and
challenges.

Upon joining you will be given training in the Hadoop ecosystem, you will also
pick an area that you plan to focus in...Such as databases NoSQL, RDBMS,
Writing MapReduce, Machine Learning, etc.

What's it like to work at Cloudera? [http://www.quora.com/Cloudera/What-is-it-
like-to-work-at-Clo...](http://www.quora.com/Cloudera/What-is-it-like-to-work-
at-Cloudera)

Responsibilities:

* Ensure that critical customer issues are addressed quickly and effectively

* Triage, diagnose and potentially escalate customer

inquiries during their engineering and operations efforts

* Investigate product related issues both for individual customers and for common trends that may arise

* Study and understand critical system components and large cluster operations

* Differentiate between issues that arise in operations, user code, third party libraries or product

* Manage the day to day interactions with our customers

* Identify requirements for additional focused services engagements

* Coordinate enhancement and feature requests with product management and Cloudera engineering

* Facilitate upgrades, patches and maintenance to customer systems

Qualifications:

* 1+ years deployment experience with a highly-scalable, distributed, multi-node environment (10+ nodes)

* 4+ years of Unix environment experience (Red Hat Linux) including shell scripting

* 2+ years software development experience in C++ or Java and Python

* Network monitoring and application instrumentation experience

* System performance debugging and kernel forensics experience

* Strong troubleshooting and performance tuning skills (TCP/IP, DNS, File system, Load balancing, etc)

* Understanding of Grid computing, MapReduce, advanced server clustering and distributed programming

* Systems monitoring and management for grid computing

* Provisioning and operating a large-scale compute/storage systems

* Excellent communication skills

Pluses:

* Active in the open source community

* In depth knowledge of Java

* Knowledge of file system, kernel and database internals – latency, throughput, reliability, availability, consistency, security, etc.

* Familiarity with the issues surrounding cross data center replication

* Strong knowledge of RDBMS concepts and SQL

* Concepts of KeyValue DB Stores

* Familiarity with virtual machine technologies

* Working knowledge of distributed file systems (development knowledge is a strong plus)

* Already familiar with the Hadoop ecosystem (HDFS, MapReduce, HBase, Hive, Pig, etc)

Apply:

[http://www.cloudera.com/company/careers/job/?jvi=oluMVfwg,jo...](http://www.cloudera.com/company/careers/job/?jvi=oluMVfwg,job)

or

<http://www.cloudera.com/company/careers/>

------
sbisker
_[These positions are for our new San Francisco office in Lower Nob Hill.
We're also happy to announce a $4M Series A from the likes of General
Catalyst, SV Angel, Lowercase Capital and Lightbank, to name a
few.<http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/23/data-focused-locu-raises-4m...>.
-sbisker]_

San Francisco, CA - Senior Full Time Software Engineers at Locu
(<http://locu.com>)

We're looking for all sorts - front-enders, "desingineers", back-enders and
full-stack all welcome for this position. As long as you enjoy hacking on cool
new products and features. :D

For Back-End

    
    
      Deep understanding of algorithms and complexity
      Strong linux system administration experience a plus
      AWS expertise a plus
    

For Front-End

    
    
      Exceptional cross-browser JavaScript/jQuery, HTML and CSS skills
      Experience with Python / Django is a plus
      Previous experience building rich, interactive websites
      A good sense of design and/or an ability to work with designers
      Experience in designing dashboards and user interfaces is a plus
      Experience in proper UI engineering and reusable architectures a plus
      (proper use of prototypes in JS, experience with Backbone, and what have you.)
    

For Full-Stack and Desingineers

    
    
      We know you like to strike your own unique balance. So, show us what you've got.
      We want you to be able to do what you love. :)
    

For all

    
    
      Ideally 4+ years of experience
      Experience leading or managing an engineering team a plus
      - we'll give you a chance to mentor and grow as an leader.
      Exceptional software engineering talent
      Previous start-up experience is a plus
    

Locu is developing technologies to change local search ($35bn advertising
market by 2014) by creating the world's largest semantically-annotated
repository of real-time small-business data. We are about to launch
MenuPlatform <[http://www.menuplatform.com>](http://www.menuplatform.com>),
our first product, which helps restaurants better manage their online
presence.

Interested? Drop us a line at jobs@locu.com. Please specify which position
you're applying for, as well as "HN", in the subject of your letter. Learn
more about our open positions at <http://locu.com/jobs/>

\-------------------------------------

Founded less than a year ago by MIT graduates and researchers, Locu
(<http://www.locu.com/>) has the backing and support of some of the best angel
investors in the country. We are looking for more exceptional talent to join
our team and help us achieve our vision. We are committed to building a
cutting-edge technology giant with a fun and challenging work environment. We
have a culture optimized for learning and continuous improvement. We are 10
people with very diverse backgrounds, and growing.

------
gustaf
Voxer

We launched Voxer in 2011 and have since become one of the fastest growing
voice applications in the world. What we've built is already an important part
of the daily lives of millions of people.

We're a surprisingly small team doing this. Only about a dozen engineers who
previously worked at Danger, Android, Apple & Twitter. We helped build things
like redis for node.js and are contributors to the node.js community. Voxer is
built using node.js, Riak and Redis.

\- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

San Francisco, CA - Hadoop Engineer

We are solving really hard problems at massive scale with Node.js, Riak, Redis
and run on Joyent Cloud.

We are generating a lot of data in the process - more than 25 billion events
every day. We just jumped into the Hadoop ecosystem and are running our own
cluster which processes terabyte. If you love working on these kinds of
problems, get in touch and maybe we can figure them out together.

You'll get to work on:

* Help scale and develop our Hadoop cluster.

* Understand the patterns of groups, billions of messages with location data and social graph patterns.

Some of the things we look for are:

* Some formal education in Computer Science or equivalent, but the exact degree or number of years of professional experience you have isn't as important as your enthusiasm and ability.

* If half of your resume talk about animal-named systems you're probably the right person for the job

* You’re interested in how we can better understand what drives our user growth and user engagement and we can engineer the product to increase it.

* Hadoop experience We are starting to incorporate these technologies into our operations

* Experience working with Hive, Pig or Hbase

* Thorough understanding of statistical analysis.

Apply: <http://voxer.com/jobs>

\- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

San Francisco, CA - Web/Integration Engineer

Lead Engineer for new business unit

Voxer is hiring a lead engineer for this new business unit. You will help to
define the enhancements needed across the board to support enterprise use of
Voxer. You will then lead the implementation of those enhancements.

You'll get to work on: * Building a new division from the ground up

* Cutting-edge command-and-control systems that will help IT managers keep track of thousands of devices and users e-commerce and billing platforms of Apple, Google, Amazon, eBay, and others

Some of the things we look for are:

* Formal education in Computer Science or equivalent, but the exact degree or number of years of professional experience you have isn't as important as your enthusiasm and ability

* You have probably worked on large enterprise systems and know the pressure of delivering against tight SLAs

* Conversant and comfortable interacting with clients' engineers to understand market needs, train in using our systems, and provide general support

* Experience with Node.js, Riak, and Redis is helpful but not a requirement. These are the technologies we depend on every day.

Apply: <http://voxer.com/jobs>

~~~
spicyj
Please make a single post of a couple paragraphs.

~~~
gustaf
done

------
DavidMcLaughlin
We're hiring at Twitter (San Francisco, CA - H1B welcome).

My team is working on monitoring and alerting for all of the different
services at Twitter. Zipkin (<https://github.com/twitter/zipkin/>) is an
example of the kinds of tools our team is building right now. The two central
components are a dashboard/charting monitoring service as well as our own
alerting system.

Most of our infrastructure challenges stem from the sheer number of writes we
need to deal with as well as the temporal nature of what we're doing - all of
our writes need to happen within certain time periods and reads have to be
consistent within certain time-frames to avoid engineers being woken up at 4am
due to incorrect data from a dirty read. Given that we're the service which
observes all the other critical components - our reliability requirements are
also a huge challenge.

The product challenge on this team is making sense of a whole lot of data. So
there is a lot of cutting-edge data visualisation work. You have certain
services running on thousands of nodes and teams want to use our product to
quickly find outliers and scan their dashboards with key metrics. This means
you have potentially thousands of timeseries with thousands of data points on
the screen at the same time. This is a JavaScript gig where you get to think
about algorithms and performance on a daily basis. We're also an internal
tool, so we have the option of targeting cutting edge, modern browser
features. In reality it means 90% of your time is working on cool stuff and
not on getting IE to work.

I think the biggest benefit of working on our product team is that you a level
of autonomy which is hard to find on a user-facing product. So if you're the
creative type who doesn't want to be micro-managed or told where to push those
pixels, I think this is a really good gig.

Right now we're looking for experienced engineers for both infrastructure and
product. Our infrastructure is JVM-based and written in Scala, with some
Python. Our product is written in JavaScript and we have some Ruby to deal
with. Knowledge of these platforms is beneficial, but solid experience and
passion for this problem domain is even better.

A systems position: <https://twitter.com/jobs/positions?jvi=ospeWfwL,Job> A
dataviz position: <https://twitter.com/jobs/positions?jvi=og12VfwY,Job>

The dataviz position doesn't accurately reflect the open rec we have for my
team, so don't worry if you don't match the skills exactly.

I work on both infrastructure and product for the positions I described, so if
you're interested you can send your resume to me directly at david @
dmclaughlin.com to speed up the process.

Also - we're hiring across the board at Twitter so also take a look at all
open positions here: <https://twitter.com/jobs>

------
caetie
Akvo Foundation is hiring a Java developer to join the team for one of our
core software products, Akvo FLOW. FLOW (Field Level Operations Watch) is an
open source platform to collect, manage, analyse and display geographically-
referenced monitoring and evaluation data.

Looking for a full-time developer, and you can work remotely. To apply for
this position, send your resume and a brief cover note to caetie@akvo.org.

We have some fun and hard problems to solve -- how can we maintain and extend
a complex tool with a lot of moving parts (a mobile app, a web platform, map
displays) while keeping it simple and enjoyable for people to use? Double down
when they need to be able to use it in areas of the world with low or scarce
web and mobile connectivity. How do we make the data users collect satisfying
and easy to work with? Can we build web and mobile apps that can flex from an
$80 off-the-shelf Android device, to a tablet, to a desktop computer? And
finally, can we build FLOW to become the go-to tool for international
monitoring and evaluation?

This is what we are looking for in a developer:

• You are a smart, creative and experienced Java developer who wants to learn
and improve a new and complex software platform end-to-end. • You are an
independent, self-motivated worker who can also be a strong team member. • You
can see the big picture but attend diligently to the small details that make
software work. • You enjoy and value communicating your work to your team and
your users.

Akvo is a small non-profit foundation with a big mission. We create open
source web and mobile software, and build networks of skilled partners that
can change the way development aid is allocated and reported. This is
important, because it improves the way projects are implemented in some of the
poorest parts of the world, making them more effective, efficient, sustainable
and visible.

Core skills required: • Java • Web frameworks, such as Spring • Google App
Engine • Strong database and SQL skills with knowledge of NoSQL databases •
Google Web Toolkit and Ext JS • JavaScript/HTML/CSS/Ajax

Major plus skills: • Experience developing native Android apps or other mobile
phone apps (our mobile app is Android) • Google Enterprise Technologies
(Google Apps, Google Maps, Google Search) and Amazon Web Services • JDO and
other persistence technologies • GIS software and libraries such as GeoTools •
Unit testing in Java and agile development • Some combination of Python, Ruby,
Django, Git, Lettuce, Robotium, Calabash

Our team is close knit, despite being distributed. We take the people and team
factors very seriously, both our colleagues and our partners using our
software (we call them partners and not clients). This also means that we take
work-life balance and the importance of having fun very seriously. The fact
that most of our developers telecommute means that you can maintain a flexible
schedule and work environment to suit your needs.

You would work from home and expect to spend a lot of time on Skype connecting
with your colleagues. It may also be possible for you to work close to
colleagues in our Amsterdam, Helsinki, Stockholm or Washington DC hubs. You
write and speak fluent English, and you are based in a UTC-5 to UTC+2 timezone
(East Coast United States to Eastern Europe).

To apply for this position, send your resume and a brief cover note to
caetie@akvo.org.

------
ca98am79
wizehive.com - Philadelphia - full time/REMOTE

 _UX Designer / Front End Developer_

WizeHive is looking for that ideal developer that loves design and is
thoughtful about user experience. Applicants should be well rounded in
frontend techniques such as HTML(5) and CSS(3), with an interest in multiple
projects. The winning candidate will get excited about designing a great
product and be able to ignite that enthusiasm in others.

Every member of our team balances vision, client requests and maintenance. As
a startup, we listen to great ideas and implement those ideas quickly. We work
under tight deadlines and stay focused on bringing a great product to market.

Required Skills

    
    
        Strong HTML knowledge
        Thorough understanding of CSS styling
        Experience with version control systems, for example, Git
        Comfortable in startup environments, wearing multiple hats
        Self-directed, excellent communicator and proactive
    
    

_Back End Developer_

WizeHive is looking for all levels of PHP developers to join our team. The
winning candidates will have proven experience developing data-driven web
solutions on PHP frameworks (ideally CakePHP, but if you love to code, we’re
interested, regardless). The candidate will be comfortable working with and
maintaining other people’s code, as well as developing projects from the
ground up.

Required Skills

    
    
        2-3 years experience developing websites with a combination of PHP/MySQL, HTML, CSS, JavaScript and JQuery.
        Experience working with rapid development frameworks
        Comfortable in a startup environment with strong problem solving skills
        Comfortable working with Agile Method practices
        Experience working with APIs
        Flexibility to juggle multiple projects and deadlines with changing priorities
        A communicating team player
        Excellent attention to detail and ability to QA own work
    
    

Nice to have Mobile website development Server management and load-balancing
experience

 _QA Analyst_

Quality assurance is vital to the happiness of our clients. As the QA Analyst,
you will be responsible for auditing the quality of our newly created
projects.The winning candidate will be able to perform Quality Assurance on
projects and products, work with technical lead to define QA standards and
assist with documentation of existing features via an internal & external
knowledgebase

Required Skills

    
    
        Experience testing in an Agile environment
        Experience writing and executing application test strategies, test plans, test cases, test scripts and test completion reports.
        Bug tracking and reporting skills
        Excellent written and oral communication skills
        Relaxed team player who is comfortable in a startup environment

------
savio
Newcastle Upon Tyne/ ST. Albans - REMOTE WORKER - PYTHON DEVELOPER

We’re seeking a talented Freelance (remote worker) Python developer to join
our team to help us to take forward our real-time and historical data mining
applications. We are looking for someone who is enthusiastic, smart and
talented and to whom coding comes naturally. You will be working with complex,
high availability and high scalability web applications within a quick release
environment.

Do you possess the following skill set?

Our technology stack includes Python, Pyramid / Pylons framework, MySQL or
Postgres, and MongoDB. We’re looking for someone who has:

\- Solid experience developing with Python. \- A thorough understanding of the
Object-Oriented paradigm and data structures. \- Ideally some experience in
Javascript/ Jquery, HTML and CSS. \- Ideally previous experience in processing
large datasets, from multiple sources, in several formats (XML, CSV etc). \-
Experience in Performance DB Tuning and Query Optimization will be beneficial.
\- Experience with a version control system.

We are looking for someone who can integrate with our team and who works well
both independently and in a group, without daily management. You must have
excellent communication skills (written and verbal) and work well under
pressure.

Interested? Send me your CV at savio dot Fernandes at performancetelecom dot
co dot uk

------
spelchat
San Mateo, CA | Coupa Software

Full Stack Rails Developer

You will work with an agile, collaborative, and collegial team of accomplished
software engineers, designers and business owners to develop and evolve the
Coupa platform and applications.

If you are passionate about designing and coding well crafted, high
performance enterprise software, enjoy working with a small dedicated team,
and relish making a huge impact on our product, this may be an ideal
opportunity for you.

We have a fun, supportive culture, and firmly believe in what we’re doing.

In addition to competitive salaries, we offer stock options, health insurance,
401K, work/life balance, snacks, and a keg.

This position will report to the Development Director.

Responsibilities:

* Contribute to the architecture and evolution of the Coupa platform * Find creative and elegant solutions to complex problems * Work in an agile environment where quick iterations and good feedback are a way of life * Continually look for opportunities to improve our platform, process and business * Be awesome, tell us what makes you special!

Requirements:

* Full stack web development expertise * Ruby on Rails Experience * Bachelors degree in Computer Science or equivalent

Nice-to-haves:

* An active github account * Rolled out your own web site in the cloud * Dealt with database performance issues and query optimization in MySQL * Contributed fixes/features to Rails, jQuery * Addicted to Minecraft

If interested, please send your resume to jobs@coupa.com.

------
heretohelp
Nutrivise - Mountain View - (full time, backend)

We're a startup turning the problems of nutrition, health, and weight-control
on their head by inverting the current standard for how software helps people
decide what to eat. Current market solutions are broken and tedious and we're
building a way for people to be healthy and achieve their goals without
preventing people from living their normal day-to-day lives.

We are an engineering driven company who are very product driven and love
building things that solve peoples' problems. Our stack is Python (Flask) and
MongoDB on the backend and we use a modern combination of HTML, CSS, and
JavaScript on the frontend. People who have portfolios, interesting projects,
or funny little hacks will be noticed the most.

Our core algorithm that drives the product's value proposition is Python +
NumPy, we're looking for people that have experience building systems
involving things like constraint solving and searching static sets in NumPy.
If you like the idea of working on big data and algorithmic problems, get
ahold of me!

Contact me at the email address in my profile...please include any material
about yourself you like, resume/cv, portfolio, github, past projects, OSS
contributions, anything. CODE SPEAKS THE LOUDEST!

Cheers all!

------
ev-dev-dev
Location: San Francisco (North Beach/Jackson Square)

Job Title: Front-end developer using Rails 3.2, slim, coffee script, jquery.
Ember.js is a plus.

AFAR Media is a well-funded travel media start-up spanning print and web. We
have big monitors, stand-up desks, and fancy new laptops. Your coworkers will
be be developers, designers, project mangers, and (this is the cool part)
magazine editors, meaning you'll work with a wider ranger of personalities
than the standard developer scrum.

This job is ideal for someone who loves to travel for fun (the position does
not require travel, but a fulfilling life does, and one of our great perks is
a yearly travel stipend). No arbitrary requirements here, if you are an expert
or a least have a hacking willingness to learn and a good attitude, we want
you. Our team is small, and all opinions are considered (and frankly, needed)
from product design through delivery.

If you are interested, please send an email to jobs@afar.com.

------
saket123
San Francisco, CA - Android Engineer (Senior, Mid Level and/or Junior)

Doubledutch (doubledutch.me)

DoubleDutch makes mobile, cloud-based, geosocial applications for events and
enterprise workgroups. These applications are designed to engage employees,
capture real-time data, and unlock valuable enterprise insight.

\---

Love Android? Want to build world-class enterpries mobile applications?

Good. Bring your skills to us. Help build our new generation of solid &
functional apps, to be used by hundreds of thousands of people. You will help:

-Build beautiful Android applications (not just copies of iOS)

-Write organized and structured code

-Identify and fix performance problems

-Debug hard problems

-Envision and build new features that wows the user.

-Use latest and greatest android features like NFC, Text to -Speech and integrate them into app flows

Requirements

-BS in Computer Science/Computer Engineering or Equivalent Experience ( Can be substituted with 4 year relevant work experience)

-At least one App in Google Play Store available for immediate download and review

-Experience with JSON, XML, JavaScript and interfacing Android applications to server side API's

-Intense interest in becoming an Android expert -Strong understanding of the Android ecosystem

\----

In addition to this, we are looking for Software Engineer , mobile intern ,
designer.

Check out our jobs page at

<http://doubledutch.me/jobs.aspx> for more details

Feel free to contact me at saket@doubledutch.me or our CTO at
nclark@doubledutch.me for any questions. To apply you can send resumes, links
to existing app, Open source projects to saket@doubledutch.me or
jobs@doubledutch.me.

We do sponsor H1B's but as of now USCIS H1B quota have expired for this year.
We can still transfer existing H1B's.

------
rileycrane
Location: Boston/Cambridge (Kendall Square)

Company: TalkTo (<http://talkto.com>) - Text any business. Get a text
response. Reservations, appointments, takeout, hours, prices, availability.
Never call again. Never wait on hold.

Jobs: <http://talkto.com/jobs> \- Engineers wanted - mobile, frontend,
backend.

------
urgeio
We are hiring in BERLIN: <http://urge.io/jobs>

More on why you should come to Berlin right now:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4276951>

